# We're going to need a bigger boat....



## ThomasModels




----------



## ChrisW

yip yip yahooey!


----------



## cobywan

Uggghhh... Guugghhhh! That was fast!


----------



## chuckman

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg

that is so awesome. me want.


----------



## Steve244

sound effect.


----------



## Griffworks

Sweet! Huge-o-mungous, man! I didn't realize just how big the NX was going to be compared to the ERTL saucer. Definite kitbashing potentional between the two, neh? Or, at least the nacelles for the ERTL Refit and Cutaway....  

Thanks for sharing, Thomas. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * * 
Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## SFCOM1

Can any one say  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This one will be impossible to wait for. I want one now! 

John Nelson
Glendale, AZ

BTW: Just got my NX-01 yesterday. So far no "Warpage" problems I can see!


----------



## Griffworks

Holy Krap! Just got a reeeeaaallly good look at that pic. Stupid, blind me! 

Whoa.... 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * * 
Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Garbaron

So how about that oct release date, can you keep it?

Sure hope you can 

Oh yeah, since you other guys (Woozle, Rougepink etc.) are around here I thought I subscribe too.


----------



## Ziz

Is that an actual test shot already???


----------



## Rogue1

....and a bigger shelf, bigger house.. ..Looks great! Going to get my NX-01 in about 10 minutes!


----------



## ChrisDoll

I'm experiencing an emotional reaction.

'nuff said!


----------



## Tracy Mann

For those of you that has said 1/350 is too big... Have you changed your minds now? :freak: 

I want 4 kits. Tom gave me a great idea with what to do with two kits. :thumbsup:

I certainly hope a Reliant is in the mix. With the nacels, they'll have most of it engineered right there!

Tracy


----------



## Dave Metzner

The NCC-1701 parts in the photo are of the prototype / mock-up model, not a test shot.
Test shots are still several months away (sometime in July)
Thomas is checking the mock-up for correct shape, size and details and he just had to tease everybody! That was naughty  

Dave


----------



## ChrisW

Whuups! Dave beat me to it.


----------



## sbaxter

We're definitely gonna need a bigger _box_.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## falcondesigns

Cant wait!


----------



## Edge

Awwww Yaaaaaaaahhhhhh!

Taking off from what ChrisDoll said:

"I'm filled with a large number of powerful emotions" - Calculon from TV's Futurama.

Edge


----------



## ChrisW

sbaxter said:


> We're definitely gonna need a bigger _box_.
> 
> Qapla'
> 
> SSB


Box size is going to be 18" x 18", not sure what the depth will be...


----------



## schmidtjv

*WOW!*

Now I'm gonna have that Jerry Goldsmith score in my head all day! :thumbsup: 

Thanks Tom!


----------



## Roguepink

Reminds me of a joke:

A Masochist walks up to a Sadist and says, "Hurt me."

The Sadist says, "No."

YOU'RE TEASING US!!! YES, YOU ARE!!! Please do it some more.


----------



## razorwyre1

Droooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Big Daddy Dave

Where's the aztek panel engraving? He He He..... 

That is beautiful guys!


----------



## JamesDFarrow

WOW! Another beauty kit. 

Mine are already pre-ordered. LOL!

James


----------



## TheYoshinator!

WOOOOOOOOOOT!

Is is just me or is that not a mock up.. but a test shot from a mold !?

I can't wait! The TMP-E is mah love!

:hat: :hat: :hat:


----------



## John P

I honestly thought the saucer would be MUCH bigger than the NX's. Hm!


----------



## TheYoshinator!

If they are using the 13ft deck height that Rick Sternbach established.. then that would explain it.

Anyone know?


----------



## Barry Yoner

That is a SWEET picture!!!Man, this is one I REALLY am looking forward to!!!


----------



## lugalzagesi

*Sensors are reporting...*

a severe need of shelf space! Scotty! Get those shelves cleared immediately!


----------



## Fury3

*Yep...*

You're right...we're gonna need a bigger boat...or shelf...LOL or room.

BK


----------



## Nova Designs

Oh my, that is something isn't it!


----------



## ThomasModels

We're gonna need a bigger boat, right?


----------



## Zombie_61

OMG... Anybody know a good contractor in the L.A. area? I'm gonna hafta add a room on for these two... :roll:


----------



## typhoon

Sweet Zombie Jesus! I thought the NX was big. Dat's freakin' ginormous!

Very much looking forward to fall. Thanks for the peek.


----------



## Kitbasher

[Seagull from Finding Nemo] mine [Seagull from, oh, just see the movie....]

Joe =/\=


----------



## Garbaron

Kitbasher said:


> [Seagull from Finding Nemo] mine [Seagull from, oh, just see the movie....]
> 
> Joe =/\=


   



John P said:


> I honestly thought the saucer would be MUCH bigger than the NX's. Hm!


NX saucer maybe almost the Refit’s in diameter but I think its save to assume the usable volume of NX is more limited since most comprises of machinery and such.


----------



## FoxTrot

Dave, Thomas, PL etc... I trust all your fantastic work and devotion will soon ignite some serious review, debate and reward among the modelling fraternity and publications - that 1701 picture is nothing less than jaw-breaking!!! :thumbsup: 

I am being lazy, can someone tell me the final dimensions of this wonderful 1/350th 1701 model... a friend is about to build a display cabinet for me. Cheers, Fox.


----------



## Garbaron

A while back, at Starship Modellers forum, Thomas told us it was 87cm in length by 40cm wide and about 27cm in heights.

Though I might remember some of it incorrectly.


----------



## TheYoshinator!

2.86ft. long.

:thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1

Be still my beating heart... thats wonderful...


----------



## razorwyre1

speaking of bigger shelves... whats the width and height (with base) going to be?... im putting up shelves in the next couple weeks anyway, and may as well make room for this baby now


----------



## Gary Young

WOW!!!! :thumbsup: maybe it will be released in Oct.-Nov. if all goes right!
now to show my ignorance-what IS a mock-up? this isn't a test shot-detail isn't there. are these made from the drawings to see if the shapes are correct???Gary


----------



## John P

_*YEE-HAA!*_
*ahem* I mean.... impressive.

I know it's an irrational reaction, but it pisses me off that the Trek people made the NX that big. The 1701 was supposed to be a HUGE city-in-space starship when Trek came out in '66. It was supposed to be the biggest class of ships ever. At least that's the impression I always got. The Daedalus, which was supposed to precede the Constitutions before Paramount stuck us with the NX, was MUCH smaller than the 1701. Now here we see the ships 100 years before were almost as big. It don't seem right.


----------



## F91

I think we're gonna need a bigger John P.


----------



## StarCruiser

ThomasModels said:


> We're gonna need a bigger boat, right?


Boat?!?!? More like a bloody freighter! Boy, I'd like to see a few closeups on that one!


----------



## ArthurPendragon

Oh...... I have a reason for living now...


----------



## chuckman

guess what im getting for christmas, hehehe


----------



## ThomasModels

Smile you son-of-a . . .


----------



## Dr. Brad

Oh man, that is just amazing! Never in my life did I think anyone was going to produce another good-sized 1701 refit kit, and now this! one thing is for sure, we don't have room for this in the living room!


----------



## Nova Designs

I think I'm going to CRY!!!


----------



## ThomasModels

Before all the SAEs jump in to start critiquing and analizing these images, these pictures are of a prototype that will be used in creating the steel tools in which the plastic kits will be manufactured.

This kit will have building options and some of the optional parts are shown in the image above. 

The parts that will be clear in the kit are opaque in this stage.

Parts are held together with tape and are not glued to one another so there are _seam lines_. Oh-no!! Some of the parts are not quite seated into their final positions.

There may be some adjusts to this mock-up based on any revisions noted.

The ship in the images is essentially the final kit. It is fully detailed (gorgeously!) and is the largest $60 kit anyone will ever see.


----------



## John O

John P said:


> I know it's an irrational reaction, but it pisses me off that the Trek people made the NX that big.


 Me too, Brother. Me too. All the more inspiration for me to bash that derned thing down to size! Damn, but that refit looks gooooood! Very sporty!

John O.


----------



## Edge

*I'm HUGE!*

Really beautiful Thomas! This is awesome work on your part.

Just amazing. 

Edge


----------



## Mr. McGlue

I can almost see the photo etch figures walking through the arboretum now. That looks FANTASTIC!!! I can't wait


----------



## StarCruiser

ThomasModels said:


> Before all the SAEs jump in to start critiquing and analizing these images, these pictures are of a prototype that will be used in creating the steel tools in which the plastic kits will be manufactured.
> 
> This kit will have building options and some of the optional parts are shown in the image above.
> 
> The parts that will be clear in the kit are opaque in this stage.
> 
> Parts are held together with tape and are not glued to one another so there are _seam lines_. Oh-no!! Some of the parts are not quite seated into their final positions.
> 
> There may be some adjusts to this mock-up based on any revisions noted.
> 
> The ship in the images is essentially the final kit. It is fully detailed (gorgeously!) and is the largest $60 kit anyone will ever see.


Cool...

Yeah, you can tell some minor changes will be made, but so far, looks about 5000% more accurate than the AMT - thing...


----------



## Edge

StarCruiser said:


> Cool...
> 
> Yeah, you can tell some minor changes will be made, but so far, looks about 5000% more accurate than the AMT - thing...


[Drew Carey] Welcome to "Who's Line is it Anyway". The show where
everything is made up and the points don't matter. That's right the
points are just like that stack of unbuilt AMT smoothies you have
in your closet.[/Drew Carey]



Edge


----------



## muppetphil

Nova Designs said:


> I think I'm going to CRY!!!


I *AM* crying... with joy and happiness!!!


----------



## ArthurPendragon

Hey, Thomas... Why the ST-IV style sensor ?


----------



## Edge

Arthur please read Thomas' post above, it answers
your question.

Edge


----------



## John P

Isn't that sensor on the side: 










supposed to look like these sensors:
http://www.digitalelvis.com/trek5/images/caps/films/02_khan/3_enterprise/TWOK_3-19.jpg
http://www.trek5.com/caps/films/06_tuc/2_guess/ST06_0212.htm
http://www.trek5.com/caps/films/06_tuc/7_fly/ST06_0945.htm
http://www.trek5.com/caps/films/06_tuc/7_fly/ST06_1003.htm

Cloudster closeups of the model:
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/ColorPhotos/cSTMPent50.jpg
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/ColorPhotos/cSTMPent74.jpg
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/ColorPhotos/cSTMPent67.jpg
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPent47.jpg
(They've apparently been removed from the sides in the these phot0s?)

I've never seen it represented as a toilet-seat-shape before.


----------



## TheYoshinator!

John P said:


> I know it's an irrational reaction, but it pisses me off that the Trek people made the NX that big. The 1701 was supposed to be a HUGE city-in-space starship when Trek came out in '66. It was supposed to be the biggest class of ships ever. At least that's the impression I always got. The Daedalus, which was supposed to precede the Constitutions before Paramount stuck us with the NX, was MUCH smaller than the 1701. Now here we see the ships 100 years before were almost as big. It don't seem right.



Hmm... well my folowing comment is totally aside from the design aspect in relation to the Akira. But...

I don't think it's size is an issue. If you look at design history you will see how things start at one size... get refined and shrink then get larger when more is added to it. For instance look at a Model-T Car compared to a 1955 car. Most are built like a tank... then compare that to the muscle cars of the 60's and then thos to the cars of today which are larger and more advanced as well as smaller and more advanced. Or how about a VCR in 1980 compared to one in 1990. Then they started making dual decks... and they became large again.

All designs' relative size fluctuate over time.

Thomas or Polar Lights, I have some questions:

What is the 'thingie' inside one of those 3 sensors around the dish? It looks like a scalled down version of the sensor itself just stuck in there as a temp cap maybe? Is that from some other kit? or an original option?(yes, I know its not finshed... just asking if its from another kit and such, so nobody try and flame me )

Also can you tell us... are test molds made then finals are cut? Or do they work on a single mold until they get it right?

I can't wait... I'm so hyped!


----------



## Gary Young

Thomas-
INCREDIBLE! it is fully detailed! i am buying SIX for sure, first one will be a fast glue together , the next two built at the same time for friends, etc... Polar Lights is going to sell ALOT of these! this will be easily the most important Sci-Fi kit since the Jupiter 2. done right(i am sure it will be), an instant classic that WILL cement Star Trek kits coming from PL for years to come...PLEASE  by November!!!!!!!!!!!! :hat:


----------



## woozle

Now.. all we gotta do is an NX-01/Refit kitbash


----------



## ThomasModels

> *This kit will have building options and some of the optional parts are shown in the image above.*





John P said:


> Isn't that sensor on the side
> supposed to look like these sensors:
> [blah, blah]http://www.trek5.com/caps/films/06_tuc/7_fly/ST06_1003.htm
> 
> Cloudster closeups of the model:
> [blah, blah, blah]
> 
> I've never seen it represented as a toilet-seat-shape before.


 You of all people should know better,
You missed one! *(See above)*










Maybe those images and websites referenced don't always have the most accurate and complete information!


----------



## Edge

Doh!

Should have read all the pages 1st!

Edge


----------



## caligula

Hi Everyone,

Thomas, that was beautiful. I really want to thank you for making this kit come true the way it deserves ! I know I will be building at least two, one refit and one A fully lit with running lights and spot lights. 

Can't wait to see the paint guide for the model.

Cal


----------



## TheYoshinator!

Wow! In all these years, I never even noticed that minor change at the End of IV! Glad someone caught that!

I love learning something new about my fav ship! Guess it was because it was in shadow or more likely because it was only seen in that one scene. IIRC it was returned to the bubble shape in V.


----------



## FoxTrot

Gary Young said:


> Thomas-
> INCREDIBLE! it is fully detailed! ... this will be easily the most important Sci-Fi kit since the Jupiter 2. done right(i am sure it will be), an instant classic that WILL cement Star Trek kits coming from PL for years to come...PLEASE  by November!!!!!!!!!!!! :hat:


Agreed, a true pinnacle in sci-fi modelling. Dave, Thomas and all the PL gang, thank you so much for your efforts and dedication. Fox :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

YEEPS! I've never seen that. Which film is it from?



> Maybe those images and websites referenced don't always have the most accurate and complete information!


 Well, ya gotta assume photos of the actual model are accurate . So they changed it for, what 4 & 5, then put it back to the round one for 6? Trek5.com only had grabs from 2 & 6.

I'll assume you're including both versions, because you're VERY thorough  (and I _hate _the toilet seat one).


----------



## chuckman

thats from 4. might have been used in 6 too, but i dont think so. the story thomas told over at sm, iirc, is that when the originals were lost, they used gundam parts for a temp replacement.


----------



## TheYoshinator!

chuckman said:


> thats from 4. might have been used in 6 too, but i dont think so. the story thomas told over at sm, iirc, is that when the originals were lost, they used gundam parts for a temp replacement.



I'm not surprised.

There are Macross Valkyrie parts on the Chancelor's K'tinga in VI. You can see the intakes on the aft and some others parts elsewhere.


----------



## Garbaron

Hi Folks, although I’m rather new here at HobbyTalk, I’ve been quite active back at SM.
Since this is “Home base” of Thomas and PL I thought you’d know of the Refit/Ent-A differences. We had a loooonnngggg discussion back at SM to find most of the differences between the two and Thomas played the “getting hotter/getting cold” play with us.

Those sensor caps seen at the mock up are the ones seen at the fly by a the end of ST:IV ( Thomas already showed you), they look different because the originals where lost at some time between III and IV and where replaced with Star Wars Tie fighter parts (engine parts). After ward those where swapped again for recasts of the originals, therefore thoe where not seen in ST:VI! 

Those sensor caps are ONE of the building options for the kit. 

Guess what the others are, those of you who played along at SM (especially Woozle and Arthur) please seal your lips.

Ohh and the sensor cap difference can’t bee seen at cloudsters pictures since those where shot after TMP and ST:VI, but most of the other differences CAN be found at them.


----------



## xr4sam

Is it me, or is it getting hot in here?

Thomas, you are proof that there is a God, He is a sci-fi modeler, and He wants us to be happy!


----------



## tardis1916

I am sooooo droooolling! It took me over a year to put together my last version of the AMT Enterprise A. I can't wait! You can check out a few pics of that version at my website below.

http://www.tardis1916.shackspace.com/e1701a.html

And for the rest of the fleet,

http://www.tardis1916.shackspace.com/


----------



## John P

Well, if they lost them, that explains why they aren't there on the Cloudster pics. And they were definitely back to the original globe-look by six - some of the screen grabs I posted are from 6.

Man, now THAT's Trek trivia, huh? I never knew that.


----------



## ArthurPendragon

There are at least 4 differences betwen the USS Enterprise Refit (NCC-1701) as originally appeared in ST-TMP and the "proposed" NCC-1701 A. Some are there for accident, some on purpose.

We took a long time and lots of fun at the SM forum discovering then all, with Thomas laughing about our puny attempts. After some time, we managed to get then all.

One is the different deflector sensor which appears only at the end of ST-IV, The Voyage Home.

But there are at least 3 others PHISICAL differences (in fact there are more than three, but I'll stick with these) !!! No, we are not talking about the decals and the simbols at the lower secondary hull. 

All differences will be offered as optional parts with the PL Enterprise Refit.

So, what are these three differences ? 



Those who know, please keep silence.:tongue:


----------



## Roguepink

Presumably a variation part, as Thomas said. Wasn't there a difference for the Star Trek IV version, owing to a lost piece?


----------



## woozle

Thomas, any chance of telling us exactly what the sensor bands around the edge of the primary hull, look like? These pics look like the bands are inset, but the 4-5 individual thin lines, which would be hard to do, outside of a decal.


----------



## John P

Roguepink said:


> Presumably a variation part, as Thomas said. Wasn't there a difference for the Star Trek IV version, owing to a lost piece?


 Like the piece we've been talking about for the last 10 posts?


----------



## Roguepink

No the OTHER piece we've been talking about for the PAST TEN POSTS. You know, the detailed quarters for Yoeman Rand, complete with Rand figure with optional beehive hairstyle.


----------



## starmanmm

I know it has been said already but...


I CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS ONE!!! 

I was excited about WonderFest, but this has over ruled my excitement about that event!

Any work regarding lighting this baby? I read some hints but what do we know?

Gotta get a case of these!


----------



## big-dog

Well one obvious difference visible at the end of ST-4 is the washing line strung between the 2 nacelles.


----------



## BatToys

Did Thomas Models ever make the 1966 Batmobile?


----------



## Telusman

The upper saucer looks kinda mottled / patterned. Is there engraving for the aztec pattern? or any pattern whatsoever? Or is this just variances in the plastic because of the test shots.


----------



## cobywan

I think that it is just heavy compression on the jpeg.


----------



## KIRKBRIDE

*New 1701 A*

I'm looking at the new 1701A.

Now, isn't there a rule about porno on this chat area because I got a funny tingling looking at that ship!! :jest: 

It's going to be wonderful!


----------



## Roguepink

I hate when I pop in a reply without realizing I'm not at the end of the thread. Oopsie! I have to watch that more carefully.

Out of random curiosity, what theoretical scale was the little Star Trek V shuttle that came with the ERTL Enterprise kit?


----------



## Garbaron

John P said:


> Like the piece we've been talking about for the last 10 posts?


NO not those sensor caps!

You know there was ANOTHER lost piece and when it was replaced Big E lost something too!!!


----------



## FoxTrot

Hey chaps, here's another picture of the 'BigBoat', a close up of the rear-top saucer section. Can be found at:
http://www.thomasmodels.com/refit/bigboat3.jpg
Sorry Thomas if I have supplied directions to a forbidden site, but I could not resist! I will start my penance now... 'our Thomas, who art in heaven, hallowed...'
Cheers, Fox...


----------



## Jim NCC1701A

Hey, who gave Thomas the Jaws 25th anniversary collectors edition DVD for Xmas? 

Oh, nice models BTW (ducks for cover). I hate to think what the postage to NZ would be...


----------



## John P

FoxTrot said:


> Hey chaps, here's another picture of the 'BigBoat', a close up of the rear-top saucer section. Can be found at:
> http://www.thomasmodels.com/refit/bigboat3.jpg
> Sorry Thomas if I have supplied directions to a forbidden site, but I could not resist! I will start my penance now... 'our Thomas, who art in heaven, hallowed...'
> Cheers, Fox...


 Thomas doesn't forbid links to his page, _CultTVMan _forbids links to Thomas' pages on his bboard due to Thomas' past customer support issues (even though these pics have nothing to do with customer support issues, and everything to do with our hobby).


----------



## FoxTrot

ooops, in that case just as well I did not post it on Steve's board. I got the picture/link whilst sniffing around Starship Modelers site.


----------



## tardis1916

*You'll need a Titanic for this one!*

Here's DeBour Hulls Enterprise Refit. I'ts 46" long!

http://www.deboerhulls.com/northstar_models.htm

It costs arounf $1400.00


----------



## Scarpad

Does'nt the NX hold a complement of 47 while the Enterprise refit must hold at least the 430 of the original series, probably more, does'nt make sense the NX would be the big .


----------



## ChrisW

It's technology - always getting smaller...


----------



## Ziz

NX's crew is 83. 83 1/2 if you count Porthos.


----------



## cobywan

tardis1916 said:


> Here's DeBour Hulls Enterprise Refit. I'ts 46" long!
> 
> http://www.deboerhulls.com/northstar_models.htm
> 
> It costs arounf $1400.00


It's not being made anymore so it doesn't matter what it cost.


----------



## heiki

Is this prototype that Thomas has going to make an appearance at WonderFest?


----------



## jbond

I just want to know if this thing's going to be at the San Diego Comic Con in July...


----------



## cobywan

Maybe we could twist some arms to force an appearance of the prototype model. But I imagine we would need to promise not to give advice about corrections. (I figure Thomas knows what needs to be fixed at a glance by now.)


----------



## John P

Ziz said:


> NX's crew is 83. 83 1/2 if you count Porthos.


 I think I saw about four of them get spaced last week, so, 77.


----------



## razorwyre1

until the molds are struck, they'd be crazy to transport the prototype anywhere.... accidents happen y'know...


----------



## Jim NCC1701A

John P said:


> I think I saw about four of them get spaced last week, so, 77.


Jeez John, you know how Dr Franklin feels about people getting spaced, or even people just talking about spacing. Opps, wrong series...


----------



## Kitbasher

John P said:


> I think I saw about four of them get spaced last week, so, 77.


As an avid non-watcher of Enterprise, I can only assume that the missus was watching it as you made some lame excuse to cruise by the TV on your way to start a D7 or work on a non-modified 1701? I can't believe you actually confessed to SEEING it!

Then again, Voyager got good by season 4 or so. Sorry, couldn't resist.

We now return control of your regularly scheduled thread.......

Joe =/\=


----------



## sbaxter

John P said:


> I think I saw about four of them get spaced last week, so, 77.


They aren't part of the crew _per se_, but in terms of the number of people aboard, you'd have to add the MACOs as well. Don't know how many there are.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Spellbinder99

I have to ask, what the heck is a MACO?
Sorry if I am showing my lack of Trekkiness by asking.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## sbaxter

Spellbinder99 said:


> I have to ask, what the heck is a MACO?


A team of what are essentially Navy SEALS, aboard NX-01 for their mission to find the Xindi. Their logo features a shark -- mako shark/MACO. I don't recall what the acronym means, exactly.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## tardis1916

Military Assault Command Operation soldiers (MACO)


----------



## Roguepink

[insert auto body repainting joke here] Uh-oh, better get MACO! [end tired old joke]


----------



## cobywan

razorwyre1 said:


> until the molds are struck, they'd be crazy to transport the prototype anywhere.... accidents happen y'know...


 What makes you think we are seeing the only "Master" that exists. It is easy to copy a model with rubber and resin. There couldn't possibly be only one copy of that mockup.


----------



## tardis1916

Roguepink said:


> [insert auto body repainting joke here] Uh-oh, better get MACO! [end tired old joke]


 I wasn't going to go there!


----------



## Opus Penguin

Dave Metzner said:


> The NCC-1701 parts in the photo are of the prototype / mock-up model, not a test shot.
> Test shots are still several months away (sometime in July)
> Thomas is checking the mock-up for correct shape, size and details and he just had to tease everybody! That was naughty
> 
> Dave


Not meaning to sound stupid, but that means this will not be the size of the model's saucer section?


----------



## Opus Penguin

ThomasModels said:


> Before all the SAEs jump in to start critiquing and analizing these images, these pictures are of a prototype that will be used in creating the steel tools in which the plastic kits will be manufactured.
> 
> This kit will have building options and some of the optional parts are shown in the image above.
> 
> The parts that will be clear in the kit are opaque in this stage.
> 
> Parts are held together with tape and are not glued to one another so there are _seam lines_. Oh-no!! Some of the parts are not quite seated into their final positions.
> 
> There may be some adjusts to this mock-up based on any revisions noted.
> 
> The ship in the images is essentially the final kit. It is fully detailed (gorgeously!) and is the largest $60 kit anyone will ever see.


The biggest problem with the 1701 refit models in the past has been engine sag. Will this be addressed in this model to prevent this?


----------



## cobywan

Yeah. Thick styrene plastic. That ought to be enough to take care of that problem.


----------



## Ziz

I actually asked Thomas about that last night. He says there's enough room inside the pylons to mold support ribs right into the part, similar to the ribs on a car engine block.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Ziz said:


> I actually asked Thomas about that last night. He says there's enough room inside the pylons to mold support ribs right into the part, similar to the ribs on a car engine block.


So I guess this means we need to solve this problem as modelers? I was hoping it would be solved through the model. Oh well.


----------



## ChrisW

Opus Penguin said:


> So I guess this means we need to solve this problem as modelers? I was hoping it would be solved through the model. Oh well.


Re-read Ziz's post.


----------



## Dave Metzner

The mock-up that Thomas has been reviewing is 1:1 - what you see is about what you're gonna get for size.
We are aware that the size of the parts may lead to some engineering challenges. We will address the issue of structural rigidity for nacelles and pylons while we convert this thing into tooling to produce a styrene kit.

Dave


----------



## StarCruiser

Way back when I was actually thinking about how I would design a kit of the refit E - I decided that some simple stamped aluminum armature parts would make sense. Could also be used to aid in lighting.

Basically, a plate shaped into a 'Ll' shape running up each strut, a formed plate in the secondary hull, and interlocked with the strut plates. Then an angled plate running up the neck and locking to one large one shaped rather like a 'Y' from above - this would ensure alignment for the saucer... Had a lot of it worked out in my head, but not entirely on paper.


----------



## Heavens Eagle

Some of the sag problem can also be caused by overly thick plastic in the engines. The more weight, the more problem with gravity and sag. In my estimation, the only way the kit should be mounted for full effect, would be with one armature into the bottom of the secondary hull. A multi support stand, while possibly more structurally practical, is really not what most folks will want.

On a side note, I finally was able to pick up my copy of the NX-01. Yes it is huge. The refit saucer is really only slightly larger than the NX-01 saucer, so what the pics show is pretty close to right. I was a little aprehensive about the folks talking about "soft" detail. To be honest I have seen crisper detail, but only on some rather high dollar stuff. Polar Lights has really done a nice job with the kit and if the refit is of equivalent quality, it should be a real winner.

Now I can get to work on the template patterns for the NX. There are likely going to be pages of patterns, since in reality, the pattern isn't exactly repetitive.

Also now that I have the kit, I really want to build a battle damaged one. Woohooo!! Dave? Help? Please? Pics?! :freak:


----------



## ssgt-cheese

I wonder if there's going to be after market parts to turn the E refit kit into a Reliant.

I remember reading an article in a magazine called Enterprise back in the mid '80s. About scratchbuilding a Reliant using the Amt smoothie Enterprise kit. It also included a lightning diagram. 

Mike


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

That article was by the great Paul Newitt. He said it was never finished because Ertl put out a Reliant kit. Starfleet Assembly Manuals anyone?

Steve


----------



## Mr_Neutron

I don't see this having been addressed before, but in looking at the pictures of the studio miniature minus the "deflector sensors" or whatever they are, it's seems likely obvious to me that the reason they were removeable was because they covered the screws or whatnot you'd have to undo to remove the deflector in order to use the forward mounting point. They were probably held on pretty losely and thus easily lost.

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/ColorPhotos/cSTMPent67.jpg


----------



## Trek Ace

I've already pre-ordered a case of six (well, my FIRST case of six, anyway). One of them is destined to become a Reliant.

I'm sure that there will be a scheme for having straight pylons and nacelles. AA did it with their -A miniature. That thing is not only rigid, but super strong to boot! BTW, I'm currently refinishing one of those as a fully decked-out display model - slowly.


----------



## Heavens Eagle

I picked up one of the assembly manuals to build the smoothie kit of the refit E. Still have it. It had all kinds of info to build the kit, but wsan't as fully informative as the new kit will need.


----------



## Heavens Eagle

I also wouldn't get too involved with doing a conversion to a Reliant. I suspect that one of those will be on the list in the not too far future. A TMP D7 would be my guess for the next 1/350 kit. Hopefully such that it can be built as either ST1 TMP style or ST6 TUC upgrade.


----------



## heiki

What is the method used to create this prototype?

Is it resin?


----------



## uss_columbia

Roguepink said:


> Out of random curiosity, what theoretical scale was the little Star Trek V shuttle that came with the ERTL Enterprise kit?


I believe it's around 1/200, close to the same scale as the Vulcan shuttle kit.


----------



## Mark McGovern

I'd have posted sooner, but between the cardiovascular issues brought on by Thomas' first photo, the fainting spell brought on by said cardiovascular issues, the concussion from the faintintg spell, the trip to the hospital, the subsequent psycho and physical therapies...

...ah, where was I? Oh yeah - Thomas' first photo. Now um, what the heck was that a photo of? (I get so confused here of late.) Let's just see...

>click<

 *WOO HOO!!!* Look at the size of that - AAK! *AAAAK!* My chest...everything getting dark...

THUD


----------



## John P

^


----------



## Capt. Krik

Mark, are you OK. Mark? Mark!

Looks like we need a new Mark. This one is all broken and not working.


----------



## idman

Must Have More Pics Going Thru Withdrawl More Pics More Pics !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MartinHatfield

Must...see....bridge.............and..........and...............shuttle bay........PLEASE! PRETTY PLEASE WITH LOTS OF SUGAR AND STRAWBERRIES ON TOP?!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## ThomasModels

Nice to see *lots* of people visiting and posting in this thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks

[Cartman Voice] Sweeeeeet! [/Cartman Voice] 

As always, thanks for sharing the advanced pics, Thomas.  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## goose814

Man, what I wouldn't give for those prints he has in that shuttlebay pic.


----------



## Marco Scheloske

Hy Thomas,

ohhh, no clear bridge dome... so, no visible bridge?  

[Scotty voice mode on] _Show me the bridge of the ENTERPRISE_! [Scotty voice mode off]

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## MartinHatfield

<Strong-Bad voice> Oh Holy Crap! :wave:   

Thomas Sasser, you are "Da Bomb"!!!! Thank you,Thank you! 

This is the most incredible model I have ever seen. If the finished product that PL put's out (hee hee, "put's out) is even half as good as this one-up, all other model companies will have to swear their allegience to PL and to you Thomas.


----------



## John P

Will there be an open hangar door option? I hope? I mean, that doesn't involve an X-Acto knife ?


----------



## Mark McGovern

'S okay, I'm better now. Thanks, but I don't need any more CPR, Krik (FYI - it helps to avoid garlic, limburger, and anchovy pizza before administering mouth-to-mouth, bud).

What I really wanna know is, how's a detail freak of Mr. Sasser's magnitude able to get through life without chewing his nails to the second knuckle? Unless that's a hand model or he ran the photo through Adobe Printshop before posting - ?


----------



## ninjrk

I'm just not sure if I can build a refit without several days of Bodoing and sanding. It just seems wrong. Any chance we could get an uneven and innaccurate aztec pattern etched into the kit? 


Matt


----------



## idman

OH MY GOSH THANK YOU THOMAS  That should hold me for about a day.. Oh who am I kidding... MORE PICS!!!!!!!! MORE PICS (DROOOL) Oh By the way I can't wait to see your handy work on the new Starship Exeter movie. Bet it's gonna be great with you doing the minatures :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt. Krik

Mark McGovern said:


> 'S okay, I'm better now. Thanks, but I don't need any more CPR, Krik (FYI - it helps to avoid garlic, limburger, and anchovy pizza before administering mouth-to-mouth, bud).


OOPS, sorry about that Mark, my bad.

I am getting really excited about this kit. Lord knows we Star Trek modelers have needed a decent kit of the refit.
Can't wait to see the first test shots and of course Chris White's box art.

Now if I just knew where I am going to put the thing once it's released and I've got it built. 


:jest:


----------



## heiki

So is Thomas Sasser the cause of the new Sasser worm?


----------



## ChrisDoll

ninjrk said:


> I'm just not sure if I can build a refit without several days of Bodoing and sanding. It just seems wrong. Any chance we could get an uneven and innaccurate aztec pattern etched into the kit?
> 
> 
> Matt


You are to be tied down and beaten with a "smoothie" for even suggesting this. . .


----------



## irocer

Wow! That's a mighty big ship! Looks great. I'm glad to see PL do this one in this scale. Thomas the model is going to be fantastic. Pl is going to sell a ton(or two) of these things. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThomasModels

UPDATE


----------



## Bobman

Man that Jupiter 2 is looking good!


----------



## RossW

Oh...my...gawd...

Truly a thing of beauty ...


----------



## chuckman

holy wow thats a big sucker. like the base alot too. but does it really have that many raised panels everywhere? not that i mind, they add some texture, but i just dont remember seeing them on ref pics. either way cant wait for it to get on shelves :thumbsup:


----------



## idman

OK THAT"s It I'm About to lose control When this thing comes out I'm Gonna lock myself in my room and not come out until it's done (WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOO)!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goose814

I have one observation for Thomas. I've seen that the lower deflector grid on the original refit (not the "A") that the center grid line extends forward to the lower space energy sensor. You can just make it out in this photo:

http://cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPent36.jpg

You can also see it in certain shots, I think, in the very last flyby in ST:TMP.
Wouls just like his verification. Thanks.

Gus Semertsidis


----------



## Barry Yoner

Now, THAt is a ship!!!


Good thing I was sitting down.... I was feeling light-headed as I checked out each pic.....!

Man, this is a ship to wait for!!


----------



## razorwyre1

Wow! Oh Wow Oh Wow!


----------



## Stallionsgate

I feel like a kid waiting for the candy store to open.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Heavens Eagle said:


> I also wouldn't get too involved with doing a conversion to a Reliant. I suspect that one of those will be on the list in the not too far future...


You're probably 100% right about it being a future release, however "not too far" is a matter of conjecture. It could easily be a year or more after the Refit-A comes out.

Whereas a certain skilled modelmaker COUGH-_Thomas_-COUGH could have conversion kits ready to go within a ridiculously short period of time after the Refit Enterprise is released.

That kit would be unlikely to reduce later sales for the Reliant, as not everyone buys conversion kits. Plus the Refit Enterprise is bound to be more expensive then a later Reliant would be.

Anybody buying a conversion kit would also need to purchase a Refit Enterprise to use it.

So such a conversion kit would do nothing but increase profits for Polar Lights. It would also have the practical effect of giving fans the ability to have two different Trek 1/350th kits from the same design.

Until Polar Lights released their own less expensive Reliant kit people would be buying up extras of the more complicated Refit Enterprise.

A win for the whichever artists that decides to produce such a conversion kit and a win for Polar Lights in extra Refit Enterprises sold! 

And one more 1/350th Trek subject for the fans! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

^What the hell am I gonna do with all those leftover 1/350 2ndary hulls and necks? :lol:


----------



## actias

Well you could fill the secondary hull with your favorite tobacco and smoke it from the tail end.


----------



## 1701ALover

:dude: Hukkah Trek!! Oy! :jest:


----------



## 1701ALover

Or...something I've thought about doing for years: build a diorama of what the scene in STIII might have looked like if they'd shown the Enterprise's charred remains crash-landing on the surface of Genesis, post auto-destruct. You could have all kinds of fun...mini lava rivers and uneven ground (since Genesis was tearing itself apart), a long, deep gouge with the nose of the navigational deflector buried into the ground and the shuttle bay doors blown out. Break off the nacelle pylons unevenly and use the warp-core looking things from the drydock/base to simulate the conduits that would be inside them.

Okay...I hear some of you groaning "how sacreligious!" I agree, but I always felt that if they were going to destroy the Enterprise, they should have gone all the way and shown the aftermath, too.

Anyway...just my brain-fodder.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

John P said:


> ^What the hell am I gonna do with all those leftover 1/350 2ndary hulls and necks? :lol:


I'm sure you know someone who likes to kitbash... :tongue:

Or you could just write them off as charitable contributions to PL's coffers :lol:


----------



## John P

1701ALover said:


> Or...something I've thought about doing for years: build a diorama of what the scene in STIII might have looked like if they'd shown the Enterprise's charred remains crash-landing on the surface of Genesis, post auto-destruct....


 Remember what was left of the Columbia after she broke up?
There'd be less left of a million-tonne starship.
I can't believe any starship crash scene that has pieces bigger than a table top left.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

I would have to agree, John P. Perhaps a controlled crash scene like the one of the Enterprise D would be believable, but we should remember that there was an auto-destruct sequence involved in the original refit's destruction. I would think Starfleet would design it to thoroughly break up during auto-destruct, lest they risk wreckage being reverse-engineered, by enemies or poluting less advanced civilizations.

Okay, my Trek geekness being out of the way now...

wouldn't you buy a conversion kit to create a Reliant from a Polar Lights Refit Enterprise, John P?


----------



## 1701ALover

John P and Chuck: You're right. It was just an idea I got from this really old pic that I saw somewhere years ago. Someone had done a pic in MacPaint (or a similar program) of their idea of what the crash-site would look like, and it showed trench with the back end of the engineering hull sticking up out of it with the shuttle bay doors blown out and bits and pieces of the rest of the ship scattered across the landscape.

As I said before...just my brain-fodder.

J


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

No reason you couldn't do a similar diorama, just make it another ship and a controlled crash, maybe the U.S.S. Hood, which I believe was named after the World War II British ship H.M.S. Hood that was sunk by a lucky shot hitting its armory.


----------



## TheYoshinator!

Chuck_P.R. said:


> No reason you couldn't do a similar diorama, just make it another ship and a controlled crash, maybe the U.S.S. Hood, which I believe was named after the World War II British ship H.M.S. Hood that was sunk by a lucky shot hitting its armory.


Wouldn't that be an UN-lucky shot?  

Enterprise crash landing on Genesis would be a great idea. That would look great!

Personally, I like the idea of a soft-landed saucer with landing gear extended. I know those gears will not be included in the kit and could/would be an after market product. Unfortunatley there's like next to no information on what they look like aside from the David Kimble poster. I also wouldn't put much faith in the ERTL poster's gear given the nature of THAT company.

Anyone have any info on those gears?

Also.. Thomas must be busy... we haven't heard a peep in a while. Any new progress?


----------



## Brooks

My guess -- and this is just a guess, as I'm not really a Trek fan -- is that nobody ever designed the landing gear, aside from David Kimble doing up a design to put on the poster. In particular, if the landing gear never showed up in any official posters or in any of the shows or movies, there really wouldn't be any reason for anyone to design them.

I'd imagine that, whatever they look like, they'd be pretty spindly, and constructed so that they can fold up into a very small space; I don't remember them being more than a last-ditch emergency sort of thing.


----------



## JeffG

The cool thing about the 1701A is that there's a lot of ptential for interior detail! See where this is going? Will there be any detail for the officer's lounge, arboretum or a hangar deck? 

We could also kit bash 3 secondary hulls together to make the hangar bay from Star Trek 5! Sorry.


----------



## rossjr

As always Thomas, Great Work! I can't wait to get my case of them!!!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Marco Scheloske

TheYoshinator! said:


> Wouldn't that be an UN-lucky shot?


That depends on the pint of view, I guess...

But hey, what should that mean: "Lucky shot"? That was just german precision...  

By the way, please don`t get me wrong while kidding about things like this. War is never funny - and the crew of the BISMARCK payed hard for their success. BUT aren`t we germans known for precision...?:wave: 

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## Zombie_61

ThomasModels said:


> The ship in the images is essentially the final kit. It is fully detailed (gorgeously!) and is the largest $60 kit anyone will ever see.


Okay, now I _know_ my eyesight is going...I _can't_ be reading this right. *$60?* That's all??? I'm sure that's just an estimated MSRP at this point, but if that becomes the final price tag PL is gonna have a hard time keeping up with the demand! :thumbsup:


----------



## TheYoshinator!

^^ I don't doubt it.

The NX-01 did. And if you think about all those small parts in the NX-01, you can see how the -Refit could have less tooling cost but just more plastic volume per unit.


----------



## woozle

The diameter of the Primary hull of the Refit is 40"? I forget where I heard that.. is that exactly 40"?


----------



## John P

Wha? No, it's about 16". The whole dang _model _is only 34" long.


----------



## Disillusionist

40" sounds about right for the diameter of the primary hull on the studio model!


----------



## ThomasModels




----------



## Disillusionist

Wow! That's cool!


----------



## woozle

.. oh my! could I ask, how wide is the botanical garden floor? I'm having a hard time tying down deck plans in 1/350.


----------



## Capt. Archer

ThomasModels said:


> Nice to see *lots* of people visiting and posting in this thread! :thumbsup:


When is the expected delivery date for this one.


----------



## ThomasModels

What are you talking about?

I got mine today!


----------



## ThomasModels

It came with optional building parts also! The decals are pretty cool too. I just gotta hook up with Chris to get the box....


----------



## Disillusionist

Like I told you at Wonderfest, Thomas. Thanks for making my Deboer Enterprise purchase unnecessary! :jest:


----------



## Capt. Archer

ThomasModels said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> I got mine today!


How much and it's exact Model #


----------



## ArthurPendragon

Buhuhuhuhuhuhuhuu.... It's too much emotion...... I have no words to describe..... I'm crying of joy !!!! 

Oh, God... Thank you !


----------



## Gary Young

*HOLY @&%$.....!*
Thomas, you are the MAN! this kit looks like it just may be the ULTIMATE sci-fi kit of all time! at least for those of us who love the E refit version!
with all that interior detail...what about a interior for the bridge to hold those little 1/350 Kirk and co. figures!!!!!??
MORE PHOTOS please. drool. drool. 
man, are these great days we sci-fi modelers are living in or what? :roll:


----------



## idman

OK I'm confused are you guys saying the refiit is ready to go or it this a vey bad teasing joke


----------



## John P

Oh, holy God, Thomas, that's wonderful!!!

I think I soiled me armor.


----------



## John P

idman said:


> OK I'm confused are you guys saying the refiit is ready to go or it this a vey bad teasing joke


 Forgive them, for they are evil. They're teasing. The earliest it'll be ready for sale is October. There's usually a delay from the projected shelf date, so don't be too upset if we have to wait til Christmas.


----------



## idman

dirty rotten so and so's now I've got to jump start my heart (CLEAR) (Electric shock) :lol:


----------



## John P

Damn it all, I'm gonna have no choice but to learn to light. I can't build all that interior without lighting it so you can see it!

Ooo - I even see the Work Bee hive. :dude:


----------



## idman

guess we all are gonna have to stomach it and watch ST V to look at shuttle bay interior color (OH THE PAIN THE PAIN (DR. SMITH) (LIS) :jest:


----------



## ThomasModels

All interiors are TMP versions.


----------



## nutsnbolts

HOLY CRAP! What the hell kinda drugs you PL guys on? Absolutly inf***ingcredible. Dare I say the golden age of Star Trek modeling is here. Amazing. Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## jcd132

[passes Out]thudddd[/passes Out]


----------



## Trek Ace

HOLY SHIIIIIIIiiiiiiiii.........!!!!!!!!

[Expletive Deleted]
[Expletive Deleted]
[Expletive Deleted]
[Expletive Deleted]
[Expletive Deleted]


----------



## ChrisW

What is this, a model kit or something? Everybody knows there's no interest in large scale Trek kits!  

So how's she going together, Thomas? Looks good from this angle!


----------



## KUROK

*WHOA!*


----------



## TheYoshinator!

Welcome back Thomas!

We've missed you around here!  

Thanks for the pics... It's looking fantastic!

:thumbsup:


----------



## woozle

I like the way you parked the Workbees. Will the 'A' version shuttlebay look that different?


----------



## Garbaron

THANKS Thomas.

Now how am I to light the view ports and the interiors the proper way?


----------



## razorwyre1

thomas and all the folks at pl... THANK YOU for bringing our dream kit into reality.. talk about pulling out all the stops! wow! i cant wait to get my hands on that puppy. i wasnt very excited about the shuttlebay feature until now... 

comapanies that pay this close of attention to what their customers want are rare, and you are to be commended for doing so. im just stunned by the level at which you sought to fufill our wishes. 

this is the ultimate star trek kit, perhaps the ultimate sci fi kit of all time. im very anxious to see what youve got up your sleeves for the future (beyond those already announced).

again wow  thanks and congradulations :thumbsup:


----------



## ArthurPendragon

*Why not clear hangar bay observation viewports ?*



ThomasModels said:


>


Forgive my ignorance, Master, but why there´s no clear red parts for the hangar bay observation viewports ?


----------



## John P

_*Aftermarket resin suggestions:*_



Work bee cargo trains 
Lots of cargo pods 
Detailed bridge inserts (all versions) 
Detail bits for inside the under-saucer docking and cargo hatches 
 *For those of us who envision doing an extensive cutaway version:*



Complete engineering deck and warp plasma cinduits 
Torpedo bay interior 
Complete sick bay 
Rec Deck (Dave says it won't be included) 
Kitchen (B or C deck?) 
Kirk's qurters 
Spock's quarters 
Furniture sets, bunks, etc, for crew quarters 
 The rest I can manage


----------



## John P

This is the garden ceiling?
Not very outdoorsy-looking, is it?


----------



## Mike Warshaw

John. Tell the truth. Have you kitbashed an Enterprise in Luftwaffe 2246 markings yet?


----------



## JeffG

I'm dreaming!


----------



## idman

For goodness sake Thomas Go easy It's getting hard for some of us having to wait almost 5 months for this thing. I've just about chewed all my nails off my fingers after seeing these pics:lol:


----------



## John P

Mike Warshaw said:


> John. Tell the truth. Have you kitbashed an Enterprise in Luftwaffe 2246 markings yet?


 Hmmmmmm...... 



idman said:


> For goodness sake Thomas Go easy It's getting hard for some of us having to wait almost 5 months for this thing. I've just about chewed all my nails off my fingers after seeing these pics


 October, right? My luck, It'll be the week we're out of state visiting the wife's family.


----------



## schmidtjv

I don't think I've felt this way since I was six years old on December 24th and I KNEW santa was bringing me that bike.

All I can say at this point to Thomas and PL is THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU. You have brought this hobby to a new level I never dreamed I would see.

John


----------



## Raist3001

Those photos are absolutely friggin AWESOME!! I am so glad I reserved 4 of these beauties. Thank you Thomas, and thankyou PL for bringing us what looks to be the BEST model of the refit Enterprise, and for making dreams come true.


----------



## jgoldsack

Is this where I am supposed to drop my jaw, drool a little and start sputtering like a crazy man?

Is it out yet? 

Just kidding.. I know it isn't out yet, but one can hope!

Glad I have 3 of em in reserve...


----------



## Nighteagle2001

ThomasModels said:


>


OMG!!!!! There are no words..............


----------



## Opus Penguin

jgoldsack said:


> Is this where I am supposed to drop my jaw, drool a little and start sputtering like a crazy man?
> 
> Is it out yet?
> 
> Just kidding.. I know it isn't out yet, but one can hope!
> 
> Glad I have 3 of em in reserve...


Guess I better pre-order mine too. This sucker is gonna sell out big time.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Oh, wow! That is a-maz-ing! Never in my wildest dreams did I think I'd see a kit like this!

Brad.

(It's not April 1st is it?)


----------



## 1701ALover

I have to reserve my physical reactions...my co-workers (who already know I'm a little strange) might think I've gone completely over the edge if I vocalized my reaction to the latest pics.

To quote the movie "Jerry Maguire": "You had me at 'hello'."  

I was sold on this model with the very first "sneak peek" photos, but now I'm totally crazy in love! Again, thank you Thomas and PL...you guys really know how to make a guy happy! :thumbsup:


----------



## ThomasModels

A special Thank You to Shane Johnson for providing the inspiration for this detail!


----------



## woozle

> A special Thank You to Shane Johnson for providing the inspiration for this detail!


DITTO!


----------



## idman

There Goes the rest of my finger nails :lol: 5 months to wait OH THE PAIN THE PAIN


----------



## 1701ALover

Nice...very nice! So...when are we gonna get to see more of the display base? The one teaser pic didn't really give a very good impression of what it'll look like.


----------



## starmanmm

I don't like to be teased like this!!!

The shuttle bay has me sold! 

Need an icon to show the jaw dropping!


----------



## razorwyre1

my god! the arborium too!!! wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## cinc2020

*Big E*

That hangar bay looks absolutely great. It has a nice beefy look to it; the ship looks like it has weight to it. The lighting will be a challenge, but nothing fiber optics and ultra bright LEDs can't handle.

I also like the gumdrop room (stupid joke). Nice work there. I can't wait to doctor up the little interiors. It's like a miniature doll house, only without the dolls and the Big E is not a house. Whatever.

Thomas, you should rename your outfit the Electric Boat Company. Oh wait, that's already taken...

Seriously though, very fine craftsmanship.


----------



## TheYoshinator!

Damn... this is gonna be one 'fun as hell' model to build!


----------



## John P

Thomas, are you still considering molding the trees in clear so they look multi-leveled when dry-brushed?


----------



## John P

Hmmmm... not sure how I feel about that huge rim around the arboretum window pieces. That's gonna look funky from the outside.


----------



## big-dog

I was wondering if you could make little squirrels to go with the trees. Bears may be easier at that scale though. Honestly, this would be a bargain at double the price.


----------



## ThomasModels

Way ahead of ya with correction #89!


----------



## drewid142

Does anyone know where I can get really good reference on the dry dock from ST TMP. I'm thinking it would make a great lighting disply for the big E...

Are there blueprints of the dry dock out there?


----------



## JeffG

This is a job for lightsheet!


----------



## cobywan

What am I reading on the Johnny Lightning board about a buy out by RC2? Is this going to effect the Star Trek stuff? They are a sub division of Playing Mantis right? We don't have to worry right?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=84148


----------



## Dave Metzner

Looking good!
This is the first time I've seen the mock-up with the interiors in place!
Thomas get's to see it first because he actually knows what he's looking at!
I hope to get it back to the factory early next week so that tooling can begin!

Dave.


----------



## woozle

Ugh.. I just realized that making a cut-away version, with the ST: VI bridge.. it's going to be interesting, making it fit...


----------



## 1701ALover

Yep...those turbolifts will stick out like ears!


----------



## John P

Dave, what's the future gonna be for Trek models with the RC buyout? Are we screwed? Again?


----------



## Rogue1

Is this kit going to make it to production? Or is it going the way of the Comanche?

Are we going to need a bigger boat, or just get kicked in the dingy?


----------



## ChrisDoll

Hobbyshop owners are doing pre-orders of the kit now. I would presume that means that a certain amount of commitment has been made on this particular product, beyond the tooling phase.

Also I'd read Dave's post-Cobywan post as being the best informal confirmation I've heard yet about it.

If not then I'm thankful to know that I have access to some smoking 1/350 plans to build my own. . . and Cobywan can move his shop into my garage.


----------



## Rogue1

> I would presume that means that a certain amount of commitment has been made on this particular product, beyond the tooling phase.--ChrisDoll





> I hope to get it back to the factory early next week so that tooling can begin!--Dave Metzner


Chris, the quote by Dave seems to imply that the tooling hasn't begun yet. Not to say it won't, I don't know, but I would have felt alot better if the tooling had already been completed. R/C wasn't interested in Trek models when they took over Ertl, so I hope they don't see the cost of tooling this kit as money they would not want to spend. Tooling is expensive. 

I guess we'll see when we hear an official announcement (if there is one).

I'm just lining up my chickens, and trying not to count them.


----------



## A Taylor

They just sent the protoype back to China a few weeks ago, so best bet is that tooling has not begun.
And remember... There is nothing done that can't be UNdone...


----------



## ChrisDoll

Rogue1 said:


> Chris, the quote by Dave seems to imply that the tooling hasn't begun yet. Not to say it won't, I don't know, but I would have felt alot better if the tooling had already been completed. R/C wasn't interested in Trek models when they took over Ertl, so I hope they don't see the cost of tooling this kit as money they would not want to spend. Tooling is expensive.
> 
> I guess we'll see when we hear an official announcement (if there is one).
> 
> I'm just lining up my chickens, and trying not to count them.


ERTL lost the Trek license before the RC buyout.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

More like Ertl put themselves up for sale and did everything they could to make themselves look lean and profitable for potential buyers. To do that, they let the Trek license wind down to cut expenses, and they sold off all their warehouse inventory which raised a lot of cash and made them look good. That's a classic practice for a company trying to sell out. 

Steve


----------



## woozle

... that actually makes sense. I thought where just on bad mushrooms.


----------



## ThomasModels

A Taylor said:


> They just sent the protoype back to China a few weeks ago....


As the project designer and consultant, all I know is that I have a three foot long prototype sitting in a box next to me as I type this out at this very moment. I will shipping this box to China tonight where a couple of modifications will be made and then steel tool cutting for production will begin.

Don't give up hope yet!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

That thing gets around doesn't it?

Steve


----------



## heiki

ThomasModels said:


> As the project designer and consultant, all I know is that I have a three foot long prototype sitting in a box next to me as I type this out at this very moment. I will shipping this box to China tonight where a couple of modifications will be made and then steel tool cutting for production will begin.
> 
> Don't give up hope yet!


Are future projects on hold.


----------



## BatToys

Nostalgia. It's a beautiful 1701 kit. Cannot ask for better. The shuttle bay details...wow! Hope to see Sasser and PL make the TOS Enterprise in that large scale.
Thanks Mr. Lowe, Mr. Sasser and Mr. Metzner.

News about PL being sold to Ertl made me very sad. What might have been with future spaceship kits of this quality.


----------



## John P

Not sold to Ertl, sold to Racing Champions, who also bought Ertl.


----------



## sbaxter

BatToys said:


> News about PL being sold to Ertl made me very sad. What might have been with future spaceship kits of this quality.


Geez, you guys are an optimistic bunch.  

Remind me not to put some of you in charge of whether the plug is pulled in the event I'm ever put on life support …

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## TheYoshinator!

It's understandable that people are worried.

Buying out a company could do alot if you tend to do just diecast.

1) you aquire a license you no longer own.

2) you gain the ability to do mass production styrene kits, which I think they don't do if I understand this correctly.

3) you have a bunch of leftover molds from a previous aquisition that can make use of said license. The problem here is.. no one wants the old stuff.

I'm certainly concerned. But I can only hope intelligent people are aware of what is wanted and what is not.

As it is, it seems we will at least get the -Refit. But will excessive profiteering lead to the stiffling of future works? We seem to have Star Trek fans in charge at the moment. That's very promising to me. Profits are essential I understand. But people who like the subject matters they are now producing will see a little profit in the short-term and good profit in the long-term as an acceptable goal. Where as someone who just wants to see a sizable profit on whatever they decide to try or else they move on to some other subject matter would be devastating to alot of us.

All we can do is hope for the best!


----------



## ThomasModels

Back to the scheduled program....


----------



## jgoldsack

wow!

This just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## FoxTrot

Up!
yeah, and better and better and BETTER!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Well I only back-tracked now and saw the shuttle bay and garden interior, sheeeesh.......!!!
Dave, Thomas and all the PL crew, you have just transcended any descriptions of awesome, incredible, unbelievable etc. etc.!!!
This thing will be the most significant sci-fi kit produced to date, period!!!


----------



## jgoldsack

I keep waiting for the picture when they show the removeable bridge dome and have a molded bridge in there....


----------



## John P

Stunning, Thomas!

I love the dinnerware drydock. :lol:

Is that lounge a single piece molding? Looks like it could be.


----------



## 1701ALover

Absolutely stunning!! Nothing more to say than that! 'cept o'course, thanks for the millionth time!

J


----------



## Trek Ace

That's it. I'm preordering a second case!


----------



## ThomasModels

Only two cases? Looks like you need more convincing!


----------



## irocer

This thing just gets better and better! I'm very happy to see all the interior stuff and the shuttles. Looks like it will make a great build even OOB. :thumbsup: 

Where is the kitchen sink?-its got everything else LOL


----------



## BatToys

On Thomas' website the refit Enterprise he's holding looks like a giant kit but on the above where he's holding the front saucer, the Enterprise looks a lot smaller. Was that a different scale on the website?


----------



## Trek Ace

ThomasModels said:


> Only two cases? Looks like you need more convincing!


Aw, Crap.

DAMN YOU TO HELL, THOMAS!!!

Workbees, shuttles AND travel pods???!!! 

Your evilness will not be satisfied until I've dropped at least a grand for four cases of these things.

Well, okay. I'm up to three. Another ten more excellent photos like these and I'll be forced to weaken and go for four. :lol:

DAMN! Those are nice!

DAMN! DAMN! DAMN!


----------



## woozle

Thomas, if I may ask, what is your reference for the floor plan of the VIP lounge? Most sources show a single room, with port and starboard access, along the outer hull. Yours shows a connecting hallway in the middle of the deck, leading to a T-junction and a hallway that leads to the sides.


----------



## FoxTrot

i don't believe it, it can't be true, it's just too good to be true...


----------



## John P

My wife just asked me why I made a little-girl-like squeeling sound.
I didn't realize I had.

If RC2 cancells this model I'm gonna jump off my roof.


----------



## razorwyre1

guys lets stop talking about possibilities regarding a certain company's actions one way or the other..... it just leads to unproductive rumors

thomas (and of course the rest of the gang at pl), all i can say is wow.... ive never seen any product that has covered the wish list (within reason) of its target audience as well as this.

i may have said it before but it bears repeating: pl is unprecedented (im ny experience) in its response to its core buyers wants and desires. 

i may as well spring for the case, one for myself, 2 for a couple of friends, and 1 for the vault... 

and thomas, thanks for the latest round of photos. it was the v.i.p. lounge i was really keen on seeing.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Will it have little scale Kirk and Spock figures, with scale Shatner toupee?


----------



## Mike Warshaw

I'm worried that it's too late, so I hope Thomas and Dave were ahead of me on this one, but guys -- please make sure it has a deflector housing that rotates to be an on-off switch, just like the original E kit. And if you could cast little orange balls on the front, so much the better.


----------



## idman

OH FOR GOSH SAKES I CAN'T TAKE MUCH MORE OF THIS I've already preordered two of the my wife says I can't order any more AND I FREAKING CAN'T WAIT TILL OCT I WANT IT NOW :lol:


----------



## Dave Hussey

Those interior pics look quite amazing, so much so that I had to be sure that this wasn't as prank. A detailed hangar bay with those nifty little shuttles plus the arboretum makes this quite an exquisite kit. 

I guess I'll have to figure out how to paint the thing because I simply have to get one of these.

Huzz


----------



## JamesDFarrow

There's a company named L'Arsenal that makes 1/350th Resin Figures.
These are actual figures, not Photo Etch ones.

The 1/350-1/400 scale naval figures set contains 50 figures in 15 different poses. They can be, if you are careful, slightly re-posed if you wish.

Would probably really look great having some in the shuttle bay, etc...

I got 3 sets. Will definately play around with the idea.

James


----------



## AZbuilder

*Just Awesome!*

Man I am so diggin' these test shots you keep posting Thomasthat I know now that I gotta have at least one of these. I have no idea where I am going to display it when i am finished but I am going to get one come November if all goes well. From the test shots I have seen so far this model has to be the ultimate in detail for a Enterprise refit/A kit and anyone who misses out in getting it will be kicking them selfs to hell and back, as well as Racing Champs will regret not going ahead and releasing what will be surely and ultimately the definative word on Trek models. So, Thomas keep posting those test shots and keep us all drooling and panting and squeeling with delight. The anticipation is growing by leaps and bounds out here. And as for Bandi, look and weep for what could have been.


Azbuilder
John Davis


----------



## schmidtjv

My blood pressure can't take much more of this...Oh what the hell, keep'em coming Thomas, these sneak peeks are GREAT!

John


----------



## cinc2020

*If...*

If for whatever reason this Refit Enterprise is scrubbed due to new business arrangements, I hope other means for making sure it gets picked up are in the works.

This is too significant a kit to have it scuttled.

I'm worried, but perhaps needlessly so...


----------



## Edge

This is Sierra Hotel! Really just amazing. Thanks as always for
sharing the pics. 

Edge


----------



## LGFugate

Mike Warshaw said:


> I'm worried that it's too late, so I hope Thomas and Dave were ahead of me on this one, but guys -- please make sure it has a deflector housing that rotates to be an on-off switch, just like the original E kit. And if you could cast little orange balls on the front, so much the better.


Mike - Huh? I sorta kinda understand the rotating deflector switch thing, but "little orange balls" - what's up with that?

Larry


----------



## Thall10000

Okay, I need to know...how many come in a case? That will determine how many cases I be buying!


----------



## nutsnbolts

Holy muck! ,Um ,ah ,um a ,m . Holy muck!


----------



## augofett

I think that this will be by far the best affordable SCI FI kit for a long time! :thumbsup: I think that the attention to detail is outstanding, as well as the accurate scale. Sometimes I ask myself if this is appening! This kis has nothing to do with the old ERTL kits, though we assembled almost every one of them. My question is, where all the interiors present on the actual filming model, or where just frame by frame film inserts?

JohnP _wrote "This is the garden ceiling?
Not very outdoorsy-looking, is it?"_

Look closely and find out where the cloud decals fit... :wave:


----------



## 1701ALover

A case contains four kits. The Doll & Hobby Shoppe has them for $41.99 each or by the case, $38.99 each ($155.96 total). http://www.doll-hobby.com/


----------



## John P

augofett said:


> JohnP _wrote "This is the garden ceiling?
> Not very outdoorsy-looking, is it?"_
> 
> Look closely and find out where the cloud decals fit... :wave:


 Yeah, on opposite sides of a thousand miles of pipes and wires :lol:


----------



## JeffG

I was going to light the NX 01, but I think I'll save my strength for this!


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

nutsnbolts said:


> HOLY CRAP! What the hell kinda drugs you PL guys on? Absolutly inf***ingcredible. Dare I say the golden age of Star Trek modeling is here. Amazing. Thank you so much!!!!!!


What's more important, where did you get them and how can we get some?


----------



## Thall10000

1701ALover said:


> A case contains four kits. The Doll & Hobby Shoppe has them for $41.99 each or by the case, $38.99 each ($155.96 total). http://www.doll-hobby.com/


Okay, I'll take two please!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Okay, kick me for not realizing that... (_OW_! Hey, that was metaphorical, John P!) <rubs bum> Well, anyway, <double-checks John's foot position> I just realized that this thread had reached this many pages! Well, it took me all of half an hour to catch up with everything, & all I can do is echo the sentiments of everyone else in saying "Holy Frell!!"

Oh. My. God.  

Botanical garden!
Shuttlebay! (Big frelling shuttlebay!)
Conference room!
Shuttlepods!
Workbees! (I love workbees!)
Inspection pods!
Base! Cool warp core-looking supports, BTW! :thumbsup: 

I think I need to rest.


----------



## Guess Who

Thall, is that 2 kits, or 2 cases? 

James (Guess Who)


----------



## jgoldsack

I originally pre-ordered 3 kits, but I had to add one more, for a single case. I wishI could afford more, alas... 1 case is all my wallet can support!

Nevertheless, it will be well worth it!


----------



## Thall10000

Guess Who said:


> Thall, is that 2 kits, or 2 cases?
> 
> James (Guess Who)


That would be two Cases!

Just think of all the ships you could make. 

A single engine scout.

A fleet tug.

A dreadnought.

A reliant.

The list goes on...


----------



## John P

I wouldn't use it to make a destroyer, just because of the thought of how much plastic that would waste!


----------



## Mike Warshaw

LG,

I was just goofing on the demands people make. The rotating deflector and orange balls were allegedly humorous references to the second issue of the old AMT kit.

As for you, John P: Destroyer? I don't even know 'er.


----------



## Thall10000

John P said:


> I wouldn't use it to make a destroyer, just because of the thought of how much plastic that would waste!


You could use the other engine for a dreadnough conversion!


----------



## Thall10000

And you could use the extra secondary hull and engine for a damaged stardrive section after the primary hull seperated?!

Okay, I'm reaching here.


----------



## LGFugate

Mike:


Oh!  

Larry


----------



## jwrjr

question for Thomas or PL: Is there any chance of getting information enough in advance to work up a lighting kit for this bird, or am I going to have to just wait and buy one (the model)? If so, how?


----------



## idman

one word I can think of Lightsheet and lots of it


----------



## John P

Mike Warshaw said:


> As for you, John P: Destroyer? I don't even know 'er.


 You heard about the girl who sat on a stick opf dynamite?
Disasst'er.


----------



## jwrjr

I don't think that lightsheet makes very good spotlights.


----------



## TrekFX

It's not meant for spotlights.

It'll be way cool in a lot of other tight spots in this bird.


----------



## djharmon

I've been searching the forums and haven't found any references... so forgive me if this has been brought up before. Has anyone talked about motorizing the shuttle bay doors?


----------



## John P

djharmon said:


> I've been searching the forums and haven't found any references... so forgive me if this has been brought up before. Has anyone talked about motorizing the shuttle bay doors?


 Now THAT is truly insane. In a good way. Good luck with that!


----------



## razorwyre1

djharmon said:


> I've been searching the forums and haven't found any references... so forgive me if this has been brought up before. Has anyone talked about motorizing the shuttle bay doors?


now theres an idea whos time has come......


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

djharmon said:


> I've been searching the forums and haven't found any references... so forgive me if this has been brought up before. Has anyone talked about motorizing the shuttle bay doors?


<drops head into hands> oh God.
_Don't_... I repeat *DON'T* give these people any ideas!!!


----------



## kahless72

WOW, This kit will rock! My suggestion for lighting, lots of EL sheets, EL rope, and alot of surface mount LED's.
Question for Thomas, are the shuttles hollow or are the solid(taken in account if they are included with this kit)? I think I will light them too. I made the runabouts light up in the DS9 model, that was fun, three fiberoptics, 2 engines and 1 cockpit. Here is a picture of that runabout:










Anyways, I am really impressed with what I have seen with this Refit kit. I am currently working on NX-01 and hope to have it done before Refit E comes out. Along with my Lego Tower from Lord of the Rings Orthanc. :freak: Well anyways I just wanted to say my 2 cents. Great job PL and Thomas! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

General Kahless has Spoken!


----------



## djharmon

We're not actually increasing the brightness but deacreasing it. This can be done by turning the led on and off at a high rate. If the led is 'off' more than it is 'on', it appears dimmer. Trick is to keep the frequency high enough to avoid flickering.


----------



## jwrjr

Again, djharmon is correct. It is called 'pulse-width-modulation' and is fairly easy with the pic series of chips. That is one of the main reasons why I use that type of chip. I digitized a 3-phase sine wave to use in my NX-01 nacelle and use this method to control the leds.


----------



## cobywan

heiki said:


> Hello Thomas.....


There would be no point if the detail can't be seen from the outside of the ship. He sais the Rec Deck was dropped because of this.


----------



## Opus Penguin

cobywan said:


> There would be no point if the detail can't be seen from the outside of the ship. He sais the Rec Deck was dropped because of this.


Bummer ... but it makes sense.


----------



## idman

How long b4 we see any more of the good stuff


----------



## woozle

Is there anything that we haven't seen? maybe Shane Johnson's base?


----------



## Redbird1

With this baby, I'll finally get to finish that dio for my den. NCC-1701 & CVN-65 in 1/350 scale! Can't wait!


----------



## Heavens Eagle

Oh Heck!

Why do operating clam shell doors. Looks like it is going to be time to start building the dry dock. Then when I get the kit I can remove tons of the skin and build from scratch the supporting frame and all. Have an engine that is half naked and large parts of the dish and engineering hulls open to space. :freak: 

To support it, just have all kinds of jig supports that hold things in place. It makes more sense to have generic mechanical supports doing the main allignment processes. Yeah tractor beams are available, but take energy to operate where a bunch of telescoping arms with clamp ends could be used over and over and don't cost energy to use on a long term basis.  

Of course then you would need a bunch of work bees flitting around and a lot of suit guys walking all over it.

But oh what a responce it would get at the model contests.


----------



## kahless72

So Thomas, do you have anymore pictures for us?


----------



## ThomasModels

Sure!

It's nothing "official", only proof images for project approval by the project designer and consultant, but here it goes!

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof

This index is 'open' and you're free to browse. I will periodically be adding images to this folder also. Many of these images are and will be the same ones as seen in this thread, but they are larger and there are also many unseen ones too.

Enjoy!


----------



## djdood

*Wow!*

Okay, had to join this forum if only to congratulate you.

Thank you to Thomas and to PL for the great kits you are sharing with us! The classic Enterprise was a joy. The new movie E is looking to be indeed be the best mainstream sci-fi kit ever released. I am in awe from the pictures posted so far.

Oh and Thomas, thank you also for the help you are giving to the Starship Exeter folks. They did a great job with what they had - with what you're giving them their FX are going to go off the chart! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace

Beautiful!

I just know that in the end, I am going to wind up sinking at least a grand into these things - and it's all your fault, Thomas. Your work is just too good. I've shelved work on my Deboer refit until this kit comes out and I can use it for reference in detailing out the interior in the larger scale. I actually called in another order for another four more kits. That makes three cases to date, or about $500 in preorders.

Hell, I only bought two cases (and two singles) of the original AMT refit kit back in '79 (of which I still have one virgin, unopened case). That was 14 kits in total of that release. I'm now up to twelve on this one and I feel that I'm just getting started.

When the original series 1701 in 1/350 scale is released, then it's all over. I'll just mail you my VISA card and be done with it. There just won't be enough of those released to satisfy my demand.


----------



## capt Locknar

Awesome


----------



## CvrleII

I was going for two (singles)...
Now, a case it shall be... :thumbsup:


----------



## woozle

Rumor has it, that there are Thomas Sassar Autographed editions.


----------



## jwrjr

I plan to make available a lighting kit as soon as I can get my hands on good drawings or the kit itself so that I can work out a few last details.


----------



## schmidtjv

jwrjr,

Pencil me in for one of those lighting kits!

John


----------



## Warped9

ThomasModels said:


> Sure!
> 
> It's nothing "official", only proof images for project approval by the project designer and consultant, but here it goes!
> 
> http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof
> 
> This index is 'open' and you're free to browse. I will periodically be adding images to this folder also. Many of these images are and will be the same ones as seen in this thread, but they are larger and there are also many unseen ones too.
> 
> Enjoy!


Dear God, Thomas, I think I've died and gone to heaven. :thumbsup: 
Amazing!


----------



## jwrjr

I could almost draw a schematic now, but without internal measurements I can only plan. (One thing that I am planning: photon torpedoes).


----------



## idman

4 more months and counting


----------



## jwrjr

Anybody have any ideas as to who I should talk to get information so that I can get this started? I can assure whomever that might be that I am familiar (and comfortable) with non-disclosure requirements as I have worked as an electronics designer/consultant in the past.


----------



## starmanmm

> Anybody have any ideas as to who I should talk to get information so that I can get this started? I can assure whomever that might be that I am familiar (and comfortable) with non-disclosure requirements as I have worked as an electronics designer/consultant in the past.


This whole project may now be on hold for awhile from what I have been reading elsewhere.


----------



## LGFugate

Jwrjr, you probably should talk to da' man hisself, Dave Metzner. If I were you, I'd drop him an email with your question(s).

Larry

(P.S. - Good luck! If *any* kit every needed a lighting kit to be absolutely perfect, it's the PL TMP Re-fit!)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djharmon

Can anyone point me to the blink/strobe rates for the TOS and refit Enterprise? I'm working on the TOS now and need the timings for the Running/navigation lights and the Ion strobe lights. Also want to get my timing circuits ready for the Big-E.

Thanks...


----------



## jwrjr

I guess that Dave Metzner would be the obvious choice (thumping sound on head). To djharmon: I can tell you what I used, but I cannot guarantee that they would be accurate. Look ok, yes. But not necessarily accurate. Obviously for a PL refit lighting kit, I'll have to do better than that.


----------



## Heavens Eagle

Actually, after looking at all the pics and such of the interior, and the "SHUTTLES"! I had a thought. All the shuttles are shown with dark windows, and since these are going to be pretty much one piece shuttles, what about molding them out of a dark transparent plastic. Then the windows are dark, but somewhat translucent and when the shuttles and workbees are painted they appear to have some depth to the windows.

Also I hope the 2 light columns in the forward part of the shuttle/cargo bay are going to be clear as they are lighted. (and could be if left clear) 

Anyone have any other thoughts on the matter?


----------



## ThomasModels

Sorry Heaven, *way* ahead of you! 

One of the first things to work out in kit design is laying up it's size and breaking up the parts. The tooling plans were completed at the end of January after six months of drafting. So, all those part and detail decisions were made a year ago!

The shuttles are each four pieces and only the Trek V version has a large window. I chose not to make that a clear part since it is only 1/2" long was shown onscreen with a dark window.

The workbees will be single clear pieces and the top half of the inspection pods are also clear.

Yes, the elevator tubes and all three of the lighting panel inserts for the flight deck and cargo hold ceilings are all clear. :roll:

And before you ask, the panels flanking the exterior hanger door are also clear as are the observation windows above the hanger doors. :wave:


----------



## 1701ALover

Next thing we'll know, he'll throw in the kitchen sink and the toilet in the brig without us asking for it!


----------



## grantf

got my smoothy from e-bay for 200 buckasoids!!! yah!!!!!! oh ya don't ya know.
Hey! look out yall!! don't mind me but I got the bitchen big e-e for over 1,000 big ones, oh yehhhh!!!!! baby!. 
P.S. sorry just really pumped about the current work in progress, $40-$60?).
P.S.S looks like this refit is WAY more accurate than even the debores!


----------



## ArthurPendragon

djharmon said:


> Can anyone point me to the blink/strobe rates for the TOS and refit Enterprise? I'm working on the TOS now and need the timings for the Running/navigation lights and the Ion strobe lights. Also want to get my timing circuits ready for the Big-E.
> 
> Thanks...


Anti collision lights - 1 sec between each "blink"

Navigational lights - 1 sec on - 0,7 sec off

That´s the closest I got.


----------



## TrekFX

I did my in-depth analysis for exterior lighting on the big E a full decade ago! Got things pretty much spot-on. I'd say we're already there on that aspect.

We have Good Things planned for interior lighting, as you may have guessed! I don't think the completed system will leave anyone "wanting."

We are gonna be having some Big Fun!

Mike Emery
LightSheet Systems


----------



## djharmon

ArthurPendragon said:


> Anti collision lights - 1 sec between each "blimp"
> 
> Navigational lights - 1 sec on - 0,7 sec off
> 
> That´s the closest I got.



Arthur,

Thanks for the info. I assume that's for the refit. Anyone have info on the TOS/Enterprise? Don't forget the Ion strobe lights on either side of the hangar!

jwrjr: If you could send me your timings I'd appreciate it. Ballpark figures are fine. I just want it to look good.


----------



## ThomasModels

UPDATED


----------



## woozle

The geneticist, in 5th Element, comes to mind. 

".. PERFECT!"


----------



## John P

It is absolute torture seeing these pics and worrying if it'll be cancelled out from under us by the new owners.


----------



## woozle

Why would they? most ofl the money's been spent on it already. They would have to be complete idiots to not produce it and ship it. The only thing I would worry about, is an UP in the price.. making a pre-order a choice deal.


----------



## justinleighty

ArthurPendragon said:


> Anti collision lights - 1 sec between each "blimp"


There are blimps in Star Trek? What about dirigibles?


----------



## John P

woozle said:


> Why would they? most ofl the money's been spent on it already. They would have to be complete idiots to not produce it and ship it. The only thing I would worry about, is an UP in the price.. making a pre-order a choice deal.


 Stop kidding yourselves by trying to apply common sense and emotion to a business deal. The molds haven't been cut yet, and that's by far the most expensive aprt of the process.

And the last thing business is, is fair and reasonable.


----------



## jwrjr

justin: didn't you know? That's the sound made by a strobe when it flashes.


----------



## jtwaclawski

John P said:


> Stop kidding yourselves by trying to apply common sense and emotion to a business deal. The molds haven't been cut yet, and that's by far the most expensive aprt of the process.
> 
> And the last thing business is, is fair and reasonable.


And you are doing the same thing (emotion). Granted I don't have a copy of the license agreement in front of me but I don't think it's something that they can easily get out of. Come on, we are talking about Viacom. The deal probably paid them a portion upfront with an addition amount through the license term. If RC2 renigs on the license, I'm sure they will have to deal with Viacom and it will probably be cheaper to just keep doing business at least tillthe license expires. 

I really feel that the 1701-A will come out. What happens after that depends on sales. If all of us think/feel that they are going to kill Polar Light we will probably buy their kits by the case (I will be anyway). That's going to mean lots of sales, lots of profit. I don't think RC2 will ignore profit. So run out and buy all the Polar Lights kits you want NOW. That's the best way to insure that RC2 will keep the company alive and well. 

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Opus Penguin

TrekFX said:


> I did my in-depth analysis for exterior lighting on the big E a full decade ago! Got things pretty much spot-on. I'd say we're already there on that aspect.
> 
> We have Good Things planned for interior lighting, as you may have guessed! I don't think the completed system will leave anyone "wanting."
> 
> We are gonna be having some Big Fun!
> 
> Mike Emery
> LightSheet Systems


Any idea when this "lighting kit" would be available and what it would consist of?


----------



## woozle

Mike, not to imply anything.. but when are you going to have an online catalogue and ordering?? I get pretty impulsive with that PAY WITH PAYPAL button..


----------



## TheYoshinator!

ThomasModels said:


> UPDATED


Thanks for the update Thomas... it looks beautiful!

I love the angles you took shots of it from. I can imagine you've been wanting/trying to zoom it past your head, but can't...

1) It's fragile while only taped together.

and..

2) It's so damned big you could potentially knock yourself out anyway!

:wave:


----------



## jgoldsack

woozle said:


> Mike, not to imply anything.. but when are you going to have an online catalogue and ordering?? I get pretty impulsive with that PAY WITH PAYPAL button..


You are not the only one.... ironically, I am MORE hesitant to order things if I have to call to place the order, rather than just ordering through an online shop....


----------



## TrekFX

"but when are you going to have an online catalogue and ordering?? I get pretty impulsive with that PAY WITH PAYPAL button.."

We already accept all major credit cards with a "real" business account. 

If you call, you either speak with me personally or you get my voice mail. Our voice mail system is secure with access to orders (and associated information) available only by myself. I hope that eases any anxiety you may have!

Best,
Mike
LightSheet Systems


----------



## jwrjr

As with Mike, I worked out the effects lighting on my old AMT/Ertl 1701A. A kit for the refit should be pretty easy, except for the magnitude of it. Huge. But not otherwise a problem.


----------



## Doggy

Looking at TS's photos of the refit kit master just now I noticed something: The windows/portholes on the kit seem to be represented at this stage by raised "bumps". Why is that?

D.


----------



## ArthurPendragon

justinleighty said:


> There are blimps in Star Trek? What about dirigibles?


Yes... And they have warp drive nacelles !


----------



## John P

jgoldsack said:


> You are not the only one.... ironically, I am MORE hesitant to order things if I have to call to place the order, rather than just ordering through an online shop....


 I hate Paypal - make it Mastercard and I'm in too.


----------



## woozle

Heh, I just like on-line catalogues with pretty pictures to click on. Has the PDF catalogue changed in the last 6 months?


----------



## TrekFX

"I hate Paypal - make it Mastercard and I'm in too."

Mastercard, Visa (the only card accepted on Planet X??), Amex, and Discover.


----------



## enterprise_fan

Looking at TS's photos of the refit kit master just now I noticed something: The windows/portholes on the kit seem to be represented at this stage by raised "bumps". Why is that?

I don't claim to be an expert on product design but I think that the window/porthole "bumps" show up better than in photographs than "holes"


----------



## ThomasModels

Oops.


----------



## John P

TrekFX said:


> "I hate Paypal - make it Mastercard and I'm in too."
> 
> Mastercard, Visa (the only card accepted on Planet X??), Amex, and Discover.


 Point-and-click on-line store? I'm spoiled by Federation Models.


----------



## Spellbinder99

I'm with you John, Paypal can get stuffed........ 

Cheers

Tony


----------



## John P

Spellbinder99 said:


> I'm with you John, Paypal can get stuffed........
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tony


 Amen! I entered my CC number wrong _ONCE _and they locked me out, and the requirements for reinstatement were worse than getting a mortgage.


----------



## Guess Who

Problem is more and more places are using PayPal.

Really annoying!

James


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Pay Pal is not a bad thing. It allows people to accept credit cards that would not normally be able to do so. Its great for people just getting into business on a small scale. It also make international credit card purchases a lot easier. It allows people without access to credit cards to make purchases over the internet.

On the other hand, using a merchant account with a secure server is the way to go for larger businesses and handling of credit cards. You have a lot more security, and lot better organization and a lot more tools at your disposal for tracking, shopping carts, inventory and so on. 

Look at Pay Pal for what it is and oppourtunities it allows. Sellers are able to add to their customer base and thats a good thing.

Steve


----------



## Spellbinder99

I respect your opinion Steve and I agree that Paypal is a very valuable resource for those without access to credit cards and those who wish to sell but don't have the facility to offer direct credit card sales.

But.

( To hell with it, it just comes off as a rant, ignore me...)

But you are right, they are a very good thing for a lot of people and this is probably sour grapes on my part.

Sorry 

Tony


----------



## woozle

Since Ebay owns PayPal now, it's much easier to contact them through E-bay. I like PayPal, but I'm about to move into my new house and kinda dread changing my address with paypal.


----------



## Guess Who

The thing I notice is that it seems that more and more places will only
take PayPal. Kinda get the impression that soon you won't have a
choice.

James


----------



## woozle

paypal cuts down on credit card fraud.


----------



## Spellbinder99

Back to the topic, the model looks awesome. I look forward to cracking open the box on this one.......

Cheers

Tony


----------



## woozle

NO, don't open that box! You'll destroy it's collectability!


----------



## Guess Who

I have another one on the way. That reminds me that I have to post more
pics of my NX-02. Forgot all about my thread with all the hoopla going on.

James


----------



## Spellbinder99

Don't worry woozle, there will be three others in my order to "collect".........

Cheers

Tony


----------



## woozle

I'm seriously considering getting an autographed, collectble one, to save.


----------



## ClubTepes

Thanks for the update Thomas.
Just a few questions/concerns.
In Proof shot #3, it appears as though the nacelles taper togather towards the rear. Is this a wide-angle paralax problem as it appears it might be, or do they actually taper that way (on the kit not the miniature).
Also in Proof #4 it appears as though there might be a downward slope of the nacelles again towards the rear.
Since this doesn't seem to be a paralax issue, is this simply due to prototype tolerances?
And again with prototype tolerances, where the neck meets the deflector dish housing seems a bit 'gappy', is it again because its a prototype?
(this area around the deflector housing never really seemed 'finished' on the snap TOS kit tooling)

Lastly, in proof #17 the 'strap' that wraps around the front of the engine nacelles seems to bow outward before it comes back to meet the nacelle.
I thought that this was only a feature on the CG Enterprise.
Does this kit have some of the CG details on it?

Again thanks. When released I think that this is going to be a historical model kit.


----------



## ThomasModels

From post #51:

_Before all the SAEs jump in to start critiquing and *analizing* these images, these pictures are of a prototype that will be used in creating the steel tools in which the plastic kits will be manufactured....

Parts are held together with tape and are not glued to one another so there are seam lines. Oh-no!! Some of the parts are not quite seated into their final positions.

There (will) be some adjusts to this mock-up based on revisions noted._



Please excuse me for a moment....

























*AHHHHHHHHHHH!*


----------



## kahless72

Hey Thomas and or Dave, 
Is there a possible 1/350 of the TMP Bird of Prey? It would make a great addition to the Refit E..........


----------



## Trek Ace

Ain't no such animal.

There _is_ a TMP K't'inga, however - and, yes it would make a great addition to the refit.


----------



## John P

Tepes, Thomas has decided to save us all time by engineering nacelle-droop right into the kit!


----------



## schmidtjv

Thomas,

A good old fasioned primal scream can do wonders! 

I think I can speak for all here when I say we are just in awe of your work on this kit, which in my opinion will be the greatest sci-fit kit ever produced (well, until you start work on the K'tinga :devil: ).

We all like to ask questions about what we see because lets face it, we model builders tend to be a persnickity perfectionist lot, and we're all just GOOBERING to ger our hands on this thing!!!

So take our silly questions with a grain of salt, and know that above all else, we greatly, GREATLY appreciate the incredible effort you have put into this, and all your other Trek kits.

John


----------



## Barry Yoner

Hear, hear!!

Like many other people here, I find the progress pics just amazing!! I can hardly wait for this beauty to hit the shelves!!!

That is going to be one spectacular model kit!!!


----------



## LGFugate

GOOBERING? Ewwwwwwwwww!


Larry


----------



## LGFugate

OR did you mean THIS kind of Goober?


----------



## KUROK

> Please excuse me for a moment....






> AHHHHHHHHHHH!


Did you just break wind?

:freak:


----------



## razorwyre1

i just as happy as hell over this... and the iming works out great for me.. oct thru dec my wallets fat, so i can afford all the paints, the lights, etc. its gonna take to do this big baby up proper!!!!!!


----------



## sbaxter

I must warn you guys -- and Society in general -- right here today that when this thing shows up at a hobby store within striking distance …

_*No one had better get in my way.*_ 

(We need a "smilie" with the cold, hard eyes of a killer.)

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## justinleighty

KUROK said:


> Did you just break wind?


No, no, no. That would be "Ahhhhhhhhhhh," not "AHHHHHHHHHHH!" :tongue: 

Already got two pre-ordered, and will add AT LEAST one more at my local hobbyshop, and after that, oh, man, when Hobby Lobby has a 50% off on models sale, look out ...


----------



## tripdeer

It's so... so... beautiful! *tear wells up in eye*

I can't wait to get this beast built up so I can fly it lazily past my head while whistling the music from the travel pod inspection scene in TMP... Yeah, I'm a geek. 

-Dan


----------



## JamesDFarrow

After it's built, you can always attach some fishing line and then
swing it around to get it airborne. You will only be able to do it
once though. LOL!

James


----------



## woozle

Them Travel Pods would look great, mounted to the front of a camera lense. 

That brings up a good question. Thomas, do the travel pod and TMP shuttle docking collars fit the airlock docking collars, snugly?


----------



## Heavens Eagle

Funny you should ask about the docking collars. . . I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Captain-Raveers

Shot in the dark for this one...but hey would be nice if PL revisted the Voyager in a 1/350 scale and made it completely accurate...adding the missing ribs on the b/c deck below the bridge and in front of the officers mess windows...adding navigational/formation lights, correct the aft photon torpdeo launchers add the 4 missing escape pod hatches on the aft part of the saucer just by the neck. Maybe include a Delta Flyer, Type 6 Shuttlecraft and Speedboat Shuttle in scale to go with her . And would be nice if PL made a 1/350 Equinox too . Just a thought.

Trent


----------



## NJFNick

PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!! Just give us a 1:350 spacedock and i will be in geek heaven!


----------



## heiki

NJFNick said:


> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!! Just give us a 1:350 spacedock and i will be in geek heaven!


When you purchase 3 of the kits, you'll have the parts to build the spacedock.


----------



## sbaxter

Captain-Raveers said:


> Shot in the dark for this one...but hey would be nice if PL revisted the Voyager in a 1/350 scale and made it completely accurate [SNIP] Maybe include a Delta Flyer, Type 6 Shuttlecraft and Speedboat Shuttle in scale to go with her . And would be nice if PL made a 1/350 Equinox too


I hold some actual hope we might see a 1/350th _Voyager_ (especially given the opportunity to sell an accurate one), but _Equinox_ is definitely getting into serious long-shot territory. It is a ship we saw, what, twice? I know it was in the two-part episode of the same name, and a variant called the _Rhode Island_, commanded by Harry Kim, shows up in "Endgame." Has it been seen any other times?

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## ThomasModels

NEW old stuff!


----------



## ghostbuster

*proof pictures*

FANTASTIC! I cannot wait!


----------



## woozle

Thomas, there's a lot of talk about how to paint this bugger, when it comes. Do YOU have a favorite paint plan? or are you going to just sit back and watch the feeding frenzy? 

Or.. will you have a screaming fit if you ever see one again? heh.


----------



## kahless72

Well take the ship down to an Autobody paint shop and have them paint it up for ya. 

Or you may have to buy a larger paint holder for your air brush.......run a hose to the paint bucket and paint on....paint on.......*evil laughs*


----------



## woozle

Nah mate.. it won't take nearly as much body paint as a 5'2" blond, with two coats of shiny gold. My airbrush's just the piece of equipement for the job.


----------



## kahless72

lol............go woozle!


----------



## razorwyre1

i dunno woozle, having body painted a few blondes, not to mention brunettes and redheads... im guessing the paint quantities will be similar


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

NJFNick said:


> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!! Just give us a 1:350 spacedock and i will be in geek heaven!


God, please tell me he's not referring to the "mushroom" spacedocks!  :freak:  

Hey, at this point, I just hope we see a 1/1000 Enterprise-D!


----------



## 1701ALover

Prince of Styrene II said:


> God, please tell me he's not referring to the "mushroom" spacedocks!  :freak:
> 
> Hey, at this point, I just hope we see a 1/1000 Enterprise-D!


Yeah...I don't remember if it was here or over at Starship Modeler where I got into a discussion about the big Spacedock, but someone said that in 1/350, it'd be something like the size of a large RV or semi trailer. GAWD!!! I get faint just thinking about building something like that...still, it'd freekin' awesome!!

I'd just really like a 1/350 K'T'inga and BOP (somebody's gotta be able to figure out which size v. scale is appropriate to match the one seen in STIII!) to go with the refit.


----------



## kahless72

A Ktinga! that OLD bucket of bolts, I will stick with the BOP with move about wings......... or a Romulan Warbird.......


----------



## 1701ALover

Hey, now...the K'T'inga was a pretty cool ship. Yes, the BOP was cooler, with its moving wings and all, but the K'T'inga was a REALLY cool update of the old D-7. But to go with the 1701 Refit, I think the K'T'inga would be appropriate!


----------



## BatToys

What I like about Thomas' refit is that it has all the glory of the Enterprise.
The photos look movie prop quality.


----------



## John P

...and at this size, it could be _used _for a movie prop! (Well, maybe a TV prop )


----------



## starmanmm

I have a room on the third floor already for it!!! :dude:


----------



## ThomasModels

Updated with an image of the 10 piece deflector housing, 5 of which will be clear.


----------



## cobywan

The radial stips on the deflector are supposed to be on the inside aren't they? Os was this done to indicate what the part will look like whle it's made of opaque resin?

Looks awesome by the way.


----------



## ThomasModels

Each raised strip on the dish is raised on the studio model. The 'ring of lights' is on the inside of that faceplate. This 'ring of lights' will be engraved on the backside of the part as designed. There may be one or two pics in the bunch that show the ring of lights on the outside.


----------



## BatToys

Well I'm saving $20.00 a week starting now so when the Enterprise refit arrives in October I will buy 2 (A chase and regular one to open.)


----------



## Mike Warshaw

Well, that certainly looks like a nice model kit.


----------



## cobywan

Well, I looked at the photos I've collected from Cloudster and such. I thought the strips were on the inside but they are oviously on the outside. Doiy!


----------



## kahless72

1701ALover said:


> Hey, now...the K'T'inga was a pretty cool ship. Yes, the BOP was cooler, with its moving wings and all, but the K'T'inga was a REALLY cool update of the old D-7. But to go with the 1701 Refit, I think the K'T'inga would be appropriate!



*Evil Laughs*
I was just kidding. I would be a nice addition with the refit E. I still perfer the BOP. It's too bad I don't have the funds to make my RC BOP. It would look kewl out on the run way.....hehehehhe.....And yes I have designs/drawings/sketches to make a really flying BOP. Using Harrier technology. It could work, it may take more than one person to fly it, but it would have been kewl......


----------



## John P

Mike Warshaw said:


> Well, that certainly looks like a nice model kit.


 My nomination for understatement of the millenium.


----------



## Opus Penguin

ThomasModels said:


> Each raised strip on the dish is raised on the studio model. The 'ring of lights' is on the inside of that faceplate. This 'ring of lights' will be engraved on the backside of the part as designed. There may be one or two pics in the bunch that show the ring of lights on the outside.


So the "ring of lights" around the deflector dish will be clear for light-up as well?


----------



## Big Daddy Dave

Ya know, I was looking back at the aft shot of the shuttle bay. From a tactical point of view (yes, I know it's just a movie space ship but go stay with me here...) why would the designers expose the warp core conduits where you could get a clean shot at them through the shuttle bay doors? No wonder they changed the shuttle bay layout in the later movies.


----------



## cobywan

You forget about the energy shielding around the whole starship.


----------



## John P

Big Daddy Dave said:


> why would the designers expose the warp core conduits where you could get a clean shot at them through the shuttle bay doors?


 Heh? They can? Sure you're not looking at the turbolift shafts? The vertical intermix shaft is all the way up front behind the deflector dish. Granted the plasma transfer conduit runs aft OVER the cargo bay to the pylons, but it's be an easier shot to nail it thru the hull from above than to try to shoot thru (closed) shuttle bay doors from below and aft.


----------



## djdood

Of course, why worry about your intermix shafts, when your bridge is right up top - nice and exposed... :devil: 

Back on topic; I sure hope some toolmaker is getting to work his art on the master right now, or sometime real soon!


----------



## razorwyre1

GOD I WANT THIS KIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
this is truly going to be the all time ultimate greatest sci fi kit... at least until whatever you do to top it......

thomas and everybody at pl....THANK YOU!


----------



## Captain-Raveers

This kit just screams.....

*






"LIGHT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*


----------



## John P

Yeah, I may actually have to learn how to wire for this baby.


----------



## Flameblade

*Enterprise Refit*

Oh my God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The greatest Star Trek kit ever. (I feel light.......headed....... ooooooooohhhhhhh......)(thud!!!!!!!!!!) :drunk:


----------



## StarshipClass

I'm a bit ambivalent about this version of the 1701 as opposed to the original STOS 1701 which I love but I'm sure going to be getting this model. It looks GREAT!


----------



## jimmy

I think that pl shud make a same scale ktinga or even d7 to go with this ohhhhh imagine it.... just imagine the display.


----------



## kahless72

Ktinga! D7! Nooooo! *chant* Bird Of Prey.......Bird Of Prey......


----------



## 1701ALover

K'T'inga's and D-7's and Bird's of Prey...oh, my!! K'T'inga's and D-7's and Birds of Prey...oh, my!! K'T'inga's and D-7's and Birds of Prey...oh, my!!


----------



## John P

I think they should get straight to the TOS E and the Reliant before RC2 can shut down the company.


----------



## Dave Hussey

What John said, plus a decent scale Galileo shuttle with detailed interior and some Aurora style-with-diorama TOS figure kits: 


Kirk @ Guardian of Forever;
Kirk and Gorn;
Scotty @ Transporter Console (like, the phrase "Beam me up Scotty" has become part of North American culture, how much of a hint do you need that this would be one of the biggest selling model kits EVER);
Spock with phaser drawn and communicator in hand;
etc etc.
Huzz


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> I think they should get straight to the TOS E and the Reliant before RC2 can shut down the company.


 :roll: 

LOL! I'm with you on that one, John P.! :devil:


----------



## Captain-Raveers

John P said:


> Yeah, I may actually have to learn how to wire for this baby.


Yeah no kidding. Wiring this sucker is gonna be a pain in the ass ...let a lone trying to get the right lights for spot lights and all. (Train lights...screw LEDs)

Trent


----------



## ChrisDoll

Captain-Raveers said:


> Yeah no kidding. Wiring this sucker is gonna be a pain in the ass ...let a lone trying to get the right lights for spot lights and all. (Train lights...screw LEDs)
> 
> Trent


Wiring isn't that hard. Wiring LEDs and train lights are extraordinarily similar, once you figure out your resistance - again, not hard at all. I've got all my lights wired up for my ERTL refit and it was a LOT easier than modifying the model to correct its inadequacies.


----------



## John P

I figured out my resistance - I have a resistance to soldering. Actually, it resists me. .


----------



## jwrjr

The tough part about making a lighting kit for the refit will be making one so that the modeler doesn't need a degree in Electrical Engineering to install it and get it running properly.


----------



## justinleighty

ChrisDoll said:


> I've got all my lights wired up for my ERTL refit and it was a LOT easier than modifying the model to correct its inadequacies.


Yeah, but that's not saying much. Sometimes I think building the Eiffel Tower out of popsicle sticks in 1:1 scale would be easier than modifying the AMT Refit (the dang thing is turning into my white whale).


----------



## idman

> I figured out my resistance - I have a resistance to soldering. Actually, it resists me


Resistance is Futile :jest: Hey Thomas I have a request could you post a pic comparing the saucer sec with the one from AMT


----------



## ThomasModels

More.


----------



## idman

Thank you kind Sir


----------



## Captain-Raveers

Thats one big mother f........!!!!!!!!

Trent

Edit: The AMT/ERTL kit looks SMALL compared to it!


----------



## John P

YOW!

(That's also the fastest he's ever answered a message)  
[ducks and runs]


----------



## dan1701d

WOW!!!  That refit is looking truely awsome, really making my excitement for model building come back after being away for years.
I cant wait to get my NX-01 started, so I am ready for the refit at the end of the year, :lol: Believe me, it will take me that long.


----------



## BatToys

Can anyone post a pic of the AMT refit so we can make fun of it?
Seriously a pic of the AMT built stock with no improvements.


----------



## nutsnbolts

Oh , 


Oh my ...


----------



## razorwyre1

i hope the powers that be at polar have upped their initial order of these from china.... theyre going to need them.....

the word glorious comes to mind......


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> I figured out my resistance - I have a resistance to soldering. Actually, it resists me. .


This thing is big enough to use small wire nuts on!


----------



## CvrleII

I don't think that a lightning kit will be too hard to build (all depends on what do you really want). For me the difficult part will be coming up with a way to display it... 
But as they say, it's sweet sorrow  

Cheers!


----------



## ChrisDoll

*Lighting Whiney-Boys*

Alright Whiney-Boys, listen up. . . here's my last response to all of you complaining about how hard it is to wire up LED's, and I'll say it in the nicest way possible. . .

Are you ready?

*ME-OW!!!*


----------



## ArthurPendragon

Captain-Raveers said:


> This kit just screams.....
> "LIGHT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


Yeah... But PL would do us a GREAT FAVOR if they inject the model in BLACK PLASTIC, as Bandai did with the 1/850 model...

That avoids lighting leaks, without the need to paint the entire model black (inner and outer surfaces).

Even a GREY/SILVER plastic would do the trick well... 

Hey, PL, hear our cry again !


----------



## woozle

I understood that making the blastic black, makes it a lot softer and for something this big, you want it to be stronger.. especially the pylons


----------



## ArthurPendragon

woozle said:


> I understood that making the plastic black, makes it a lot softer and for something this big, you want it to be stronger.. especially the pylons


Really ? Why ?


----------



## woozle

Something about the amount of ink preventing the plastic from being brittle. Look at Clear plastic, it's real brittle. White plastic is kinda pliable, dark colored plastic is just plain soft.


----------



## cobywan

Just paint the darned thing black then silver then white. That'll do the trick.


----------



## ArthurPendragon

woozle said:


> Something about the amount of ink preventing the plastic from being brittle. Look at Clear plastic, it's real brittle. White plastic is kinda pliable, dark colored plastic is just plain soft.


Well... I had lots of SR-71 models over the years (1/72 and 1/48), and they´re all made of black plastic, and none are "soft"...


----------



## dan1701d

Agreed, with Arthur. I have had some black models in the past that are pretty hard. I think it all has to do with the plastic mix formular, not the color of the plastic.


----------



## ThomasModels

Sorry guys, I don't think that's going to happen.

The 2 out of 500 that buy and build this kit to light it will have to spend another $5 for black and white paint to coat the inside of the parts with to prevent light bleed thru. The other 498 will just be gluing it together and (hopefully) painting the outside of it.

Right now, we're looking at a cast color of 20% Pantone 441CV, an ultra light gray. Of course Dave has final say!


----------



## ArthurPendragon

ThomasModels said:


> Sorry guys, I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> The 2 out of 500 that buy and build this kit to light it will have to spend another $5 for black and white paint to coat the inside of the parts with to prevent light bleed thru. The other 498 will just be gluing it together and (hopefully) painting the outside of it.
> 
> Right now, we're looking at a cast color of 20% Pantone 441CV, an ultra light gray. Of course Dave has final say!


OK ! OK !

Just give it to us ASAP !!!!!


----------



## John P

Okay, it's reeeeally spooky that when I popped open Corel Paint to check out PMS 441, the pallette was already SET for that color!


----------



## Marco Scheloske

John P said:


> Okay, it's reeeeally spooky that when I popped open Corel Paint to check out PMS 441, the pallette was already SET for that color!


Ok, that's another universe, but could it have to do with THE FORCE?  
But regarding to that this is about STAR TREK it is eventually more a sort of time-travel...

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## Edge

You can make it in pink plastic as far I care, just make it! 

I finally pre-ordered one from D&H. Will try and pick up another
at the local shop (HobbyTown).

Edge


----------



## idman

That color looks very close to the ceramcoat soft grey that I'm gonna use on her


----------



## spacetigerhobbs

I'm not as familiar with the design background as most of you folks. What's the reference source for the big, long, stepped-down hanger/cargo bay on this kit - the studio model, screen capture, matte shot, pre-production drawing, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## chuckman

thats the way it was seen in the first movie, theres stills of it and an article about its creation around on the net. theres also a bit of it on the cutaway poster.


----------



## Gary Young

...and Dave...when can you expect the *FIRST TEST SHOT*???that would be the landmark that we know the kit is a reality and well on it's way to an October release!!!!! :hat:


----------



## TheYoshinator!

spacetigerhobbs said:


> I'm not as familiar with the design background as most of you folks. What's the reference source for the big, long, stepped-down hanger/cargo bay on this kit - the studio model, screen capture, matte shot, pre-production drawing, etc.? Thanks.


Umn... All the above? 

Check out Andy Probert's site. He worked on Star Trek: The Motion Picture and is most responsible for how the ST:TMP Enterprise finally looked.

http://www.probertdesigns.com/Folder_TECH/Probert_HOME.html

Look under: Design/Film & Television/Star Trek: The Motion Picture/Enterprise Interior

Especially Page 3.

Edit:

I should say... I'm glad to see Thomas making the bay more of the proposed bay than the final bay, given that Andy spent far more time on it than the final. The sparce final version was probably just a lighting issue repaint. I like the more involved and active look of the proposed bay's atmosphere anyway.

Thomas, did you ever ask Andy to clarrify the angle of those Workbee soft-dock hangars? Or did you go soley on the matte? Andy's proposed version's perspective suggests they are the way you modeled them; at right angles and Andy's pretty damned good at perspective. So I'm just curious.


----------



## BatToys

Exactly how many inches is the refit model length and width?


----------



## Heavens Eagle

I believe it is 34 inches long and the dish is 16 inches in diameter. Going from memory here.


----------



## Trek Ace

Close enough.


----------



## John P

All that information is given earlier in this 17 page thread .


----------



## pagni

Only 4 more months to beat this to death.
And then another oh....year to do the same deciding how to light and paint it.
This is turning decidedly onanistic...


----------



## Mike Warshaw

I always suspected this was a service industry -- self-service!


----------



## pagni

LOL, Well at least some of you have an edjumacation ...


----------



## ThomasModels

Thirty three pages here with almost 35,000 hits!

Time for an update.


----------



## jgoldsack

Updates are good! When do you think this will be ready to start mass-production?


----------



## Kitbasher

I have been trying to contain my enthusiasm since this thread started. I think I've done an admirable job so far, so, without further ado:

GREAT JEFFRIES GHOST!!!!! I would like to think that Thomas' hands are being guided not only by his own skill, but that of a more spiritual influence as well.

I will try in my own inept way to do this work of art justice when I get my hands on it. With any luck, I'll find some mystical influence to assist me when it's my turn to have a go at this Queen of the Spaceways. I know she's never been refered to like that, (as far as I know), but I feel it's appropriate for the occassion.

First I'll have to down a few Prozac to keep my hands from shaking.

Beautiful Stuff Mr. Sasser, Joe =/\=


----------



## cobywan

Nothing mystical about it. Assemble a great crew of craftsmen like PL has done an you can do the same thing.


----------



## BatToys

When I first wrote an article on the Chicago Hobby Expo that had PL's Gigantic TOS Enterprise mock up by Mr. Sasser, that had about 3000 hits on this board.
So to get 35,000 hits means its attracting new fans.

When I first saw the giant mock up of the TOS Enterprise (which was larger to pantograph the 1000 scale E), I said to Dave that's the size I want to buy. That that's the size they should make.

If its 2.86 feet long, that's 34 1/2 inches?
What's the largest it could have been before the nacelles weight overwhelmed the plastic rigidity?


----------



## Kitbasher

With a little artistic license and a dangerously low amount of skill with Photo Shop, I present the following correction to a previously available lithograph.

Joe =/\=


----------



## John P

^That posters on my cubicle wall at work .


----------



## Kitbasher

With the Polar Lights logo????????

Joe =/\=


----------



## John P

Yes Joe, with the Polar Lights logo. :freak:


----------



## idman

HMMMMM I thought that one come from the ERTL Models


----------



## John P

oh geeeez... [smacks forehead] :drunk:


----------



## woozle

Did that lith show anything different, from the Big pretty cutaway poster? I know it's a hot collectable.


----------



## cobywan

It was corrected to match the Ertl curves.


----------



## Garbaron

Hey, I think have that poster somewhere too.
It was in the Refit kit box released for St:VI, right?


----------



## John P

Actually, it was in the Enetrprise-D, Vor'Cha and BoP boxes. The Enterprise-D poster was in the refit boxes. Cross-polenating?


----------



## heiki

So Thomas, who does your nails?





ThomasModels said:


> Thirty three pages here with almost 35,000 hits!
> 
> Time for an update.


----------



## idman

Yeah I was wondering about that since mine are just about all bitten off waiting for this thing :lol:


----------



## Capt. Archer

Reserved mine last weekend.


----------



## Jan Q Bea

I'm gonna wait till it's released, then clean up on them at a Hobby Lobby half price sale!!!!


----------



## Heavens Eagle

Kitbasher said:


> With a little artistic license and a dangerously low amount of skill with Photo Shop, I present the following correction to a previously available lithograph.
> 
> Joe =/\=



Hmm I have that lithograph.


----------



## Kitbasher

Yeah, just think, if a PL logo can fix an already beautiful litho, what's it gonna' do for the model? As long as it ends up on the inside of the model. I know, stop whining and whip out the sandpaper. Maybe the Dremel would be faster.....?

Joe =/\=


----------



## Epsilon

Just a curiosity...

I have a question. Now, in looking into modeling (Trek in particular) again recently, I've been reading reviews on various models...

In the past, one of the things that bothered me the most about the Ertl refit kit (besides the inaccuracies, bad tile job, etc...) was the window inserts on the outer rim of the saucer section. Now, looking to both the Bandai refit kit recently, and some of the sneek peeks at the Polar Lights model, we see some pretty big seam lines in the saucer's outer rim.

My question is... is there some engineering issue (not a _Scotty _ engineering issue, a model making, master mold-making engineering issue) with making the entire outer rim a part of the bottom piece of the saucer section? I mean, is there any reason to make those separate pieces like that causing major vertical seams? 

On the NX-01, (and it looks like, on the secondary hull of the refit) that those seams are easily and masterfully disguised by hull panel lines or RCS thrusters/sensor packages. Something that the refit doesn't have in this area.

My only concern is, (and I'm sure I'll offend somebody with the next comment) that I have the puttying skills of an epileptic turret's patient with a razor blade! Well... the turret's doesn't kick in until I see the results of my "handywork" and I start swearing uncontrolably.  

Don't get me wrong. I can't wait to get my hands on one of these kits, and feel extremely lucky to be able to own 1 or 3 of these at the price they are asking. I'm also amazed at the quality and detail (shuttle bay??? arboritum??? Holy crap!) given to this kit! Because I do enjoy a challenge (aztecing this will be quite enough with my skills...) but it's just a curiousity. It's just a question I hope Thomas can provide an answer to.

Thanks!


----------



## John P

Well, you have to be able to pull the molded part out of the mold in a straight line, so it's not possible to put the rim on the saucer and have the windows molded in 90-degrees to the rim wall. I suppose a multi-piece mold (like they use for model car bodies) is possible, but at greater expense and complexity. And even that would leave seams in the molded piece.


----------



## ArthurPendragon

John P said:


> Well, you have to be able to pull the molded part out of the mold in a straight line, so it's not possible to put the rim on the saucer and have the windows molded in 90-degrees to the rim wall. I suppose a multi-piece mold (like they use for model car bodies) is possible, but at greater expense and complexity. And even that would leave seams in the molded piece.


That's it. I got the Tamiya 1/32 F4-J Phantom model and the main fuselage body is a giant one plastic piece. Despite the exceptional quality of the molding, you can see fine seams at the top of it, revealing a multi-piece mold technique. That (and "Tamiya" fame) made the model price sky-rocket !!!

BUT, the refit have an advantage ! The horizontal molding seams can be hidden by the saucer rim deflector grid.

On the other hand, the vertical seams will require some filling, but it's no big deal.

Just want to have it NOW !!!!!


----------



## razorwyre1

arthur, how would a horizontally split mold help with the saucer rim windows? the undercuts of the windows require vertical splits. am i really missing something here? (im not being a smartass here, im wondering if im being really opaque about something again)


----------



## Ziz

Don't think in terms of the model's final build orientation...look straight at the part.

Cup your hand, then cup your other hand and rest it in the first one. That's how the mold and part will come apart. You were probably looking at it as the saucer side pieces "standing up" in the mold the way they would be on the finished model, right?


----------



## BatToys

I hope the Paramount logo is stamped on the base and not on the refit's saucer.
It's really annoying to sand it off because it has to be sanded off just right. And on a big kit like that any sanding mistake is more noticable.


----------



## razorwyre1

ziz i understand the part at a time thing... i do more than a little patternmaking myself... the mold has to be split with a die draw on the windows, undercut free inside to outside... the saucer rim deflector lines run perpendicular to that like i said i must be being really be missing something, cause as far as i can tell the saucer rim has to be split like the bandai or inserts like the amt for the windows to be molded open


----------



## John P

Actually, a bit of sanding is more onbvious on a smaller model, and easier to lose in the vast areas on a bigger model.


----------



## kahless72

So Thomas, so you have anymore wonderful pictures to share.....


----------



## Thall10000

Speaking of Thomas...I was cleaning out the closet in my spare bedroom/workroom and I came across a bunch of cancelled ckecks from the early 90s. A couple of those checks were made out to "Thomas Sasser" for photos of his finished Star Trek models. I can't believe it has been that long! As donkey from Shrek would say "I think I need a hug."


----------



## Kitbasher

I know what you mean Thall1000. Every time I see new pics of Thomas' progress, I start twitching like Donkey as he's coming down the stairs after seeing Fiona transformed. "I'm gonna' need some serious therepy."

Joe =/\=


----------



## razorwyre1

Thall10000 said:


> Speaking of Thomas...I was cleaning out the closet in my spare bedroom/workroom and I came across a bunch of cancelled ckecks from the early 90s. A couple of those checks were made out to "Thomas Sasser" for photos of his finished Star Trek models. I can't believe it has been that long! As donkey from Shrek would say "I think I need a hug."


your accountant must love you!


----------



## woozle

.. It's just a model. 

[ducks]


----------



## Thall10000

razorwyre1 said:


> your accountant must love you!


That was back in the day, when I was self-employed and I saved everything! I might even have wrote my models off my taxes as some form of therapy...


----------



## BatToys

How about as a premium a Sasser designed Enterprise decoder ring?


----------



## Thall10000

BatToys said:


> How about as a premium a Sasser designed Enterprise decoder ring?


I don't know about the ring, but those photos of his were really nice.


----------



## Thall10000

Just think, only 10,000 more messages before I can catch up to John P. (I know this is John's second go-around at the 10,000 message mark!)

Okay, either John doesn't have a job or he is messing around with that whole time warp continum thingy?!?


----------



## John P

...Or he has a bit of down time between assignments and posts from work all day .


----------



## ThomasModels

kahless72 said:


> So Thomas, so you have anymore wonderful pictures to share.....


Yes, here are a few more. I haven't posted on this thread every other day when I add a couple more pictures, so those who haven't checked that folder on my site regularly probably haven't seen these:

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/

Thall, thank you for the kind words! Do you still have the little paper folders each photo set came packed in? I've often wondered why some of those pics haven't been scanned and posted online somewhere. I have a few hundred on my site, but there are many thousands more to have printed and scanned. I should do that soon to archieve that stuff before those negs turn bad or get damaged.


----------



## kahless72

Hey Thanks Thomas, your the bomb. Those new pics. are great!


----------



## drewid142

*Words from THE MAN*

moved to a new thread


----------



## Thall10000

John P said:


> ...Or he has a bit of down time between assignments and posts from work all day .


Don't tell anyone but, I'm doing that too...


----------



## Thall10000

ThomasModels said:


> Yes, here are a few more. I haven't posted on this thread every other day when I add a couple more pictures, so those who haven't checked that folder on my site regularly probably haven't seen these:
> 
> http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/
> 
> Thall, thank you for the kind words! Do you still have the little paper folders each photo set came packed in? I've often wondered why some of those pics haven't been scanned and posted online somewhere. I have a few hundred on my site, but there are many thousands more to have printed and scanned. I should do that soon to archieve that stuff before those negs turn bad or get damaged.


No, I don't have any of the photos anymore. I remember years ago, my then young kittens happened to nock the pack off a shelf ripped up most of them. For days I kept finding a photo here and a photo there, all over my house. I even found one of them in the shower. The cats survived the photos didn't!!


----------



## John P

This angle took my breath away:
http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof37.jpg

And this one!
http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof38.jpg

The SIZE of it! WOOHOO!


----------



## drewid142

*The Missing Enterprise Model*

I think it was in this thread... but I don't have time to search back... someone was aking about the other missing 4 Foot Enterprise model... I found this...

http://www.starshipbuilder.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000014.html


----------



## razorwyre1

Thall10000 said:


> That was back in the day, when I was self-employed and I saved everything! I might even have wrote my models off my taxes as some form of therapy...


actually i still do! one of the fringe benefits of beng a sculptor and having a creative accountant.


----------



## woozle

Hmm... I need to sell a model, so all those kit-bashing kits can be a business expense.


----------



## Disillusionist

drewid142 said:


> I think it was in this thread... but I don't have time to search back... someone was aking about the other missing 4 Foot Enterprise model... I found this...
> 
> http://www.starshipbuilder.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000014.html


That model looks a little bigger than 4ft to me. More like 6ft maybe?


----------



## Thall10000

woozle said:


> Hmm... I need to sell a model, so all those kit-bashing kits can be a business expense.


Well, if you do build models to sell to the general public, then why not write them off as a business expense.


----------



## razorwyre1

well woozle, if you do enough of them where it can count as a profession, even a secondary one, you can! 

ok my primary occupatuion is retailing, as well as designing and prototyping, halloween merchandise, so every figure model kit i buy, every horror movie i rent, every issue of fangoria, cinefex, etc. are a write off! 

lets say that you were kitbashing trek ships, and selling them at cons or on the internet... you could very legitimatly write off any trek dvd's, magazines, etc. you bought as a research expense 

but i digress... man im dying to get my mitts on this refit.....


----------



## 1701ALover

drewid142 said:


> I think it was in this thread... but I don't have time to search back... someone was aking about the other missing 4 Foot Enterprise model... I found this...
> 
> http://www.starshipbuilder.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000014.html


Is it just me, or does this one actually look cheesier than the TOS E? I mean it's got the swept back nacelle pylons and the newer lettering style, but somehow it just looks really fake. Obviously, with the larger, 8-ft model they were able to put a lot more detail into it, but still...


----------



## StarshipClass

1701ALover said:


> Is it just me, or does this one actually look cheesier than the TOS E? I mean it's got the swept back nacelle pylons and the newer lettering style, but somehow it just looks really fake. Obviously, with the larger, 8-ft model they were able to put a lot more detail into it, but still...


It's pretty much the phase II model completed to look more like the TMP version. It would have been fine for TV at the intended level of detailing and would have probably been much more detailed than the 60s version AND that detailing would have shown up on screen.

This one should have been finished as the phase II was intended (at least according to the artwork and revisions indicated) IMHO.


----------



## heiki

So what happened to torp tubes 3 and 4?


----------



## John P

Ah, just because there are 4 torpedo BAYS doesn't mean there are 4 tubes. I think .


----------



## Trek Ace

Disillusionist said:


> That model looks a little bigger than 4ft to me. More like 6ft maybe?


 Right down the middle. It's five feet long.


----------



## justinleighty

John P said:


> Ah, just because there are 4 torpedo BAYS doesn't mean there are 4 tubes. I think .


Didn't TWOK show bay 2 and bay 4? I always figured that meant 1 and 3 were upstairs, where the tubes were stored.


----------



## woozle

Those signs pointed to the reserve torpedo bays, that only come into use when the primary bays get phasered.. kinda like a battle-bridge. 

Okay, okay.. the real answer is that the signs in the sets where wrong, since there are no 3rd and 4th torpedo launchers on the exterior. Kinda-like people exeting that torpedo-bay set, in the right-rear, where there is only a travel pod and air-lock. (they may very well have been getting in the travel pod).


----------



## capt Locknar

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof42.jpg

This one here looks like the Windows level of the primary hull might be cast as seperate peices. A much better designed peices than the damn little window inserts AMT gave us.

Man where am I gonna put 100 of these things.


----------



## Captain-Raveers

capt Locknar said:


> http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof42.jpg
> 
> This one here looks like the Windows level of the primary hull might be cast as seperate peices. A much better designed peices than the damn little window inserts AMT gave us.
> 
> Man where am I gonna put 100 of these things.


Yeah I hated those window inserts that AMT/ERTL gave us for the refit enterprise kits...they were a pain in the royal ass sometimes to get even when you glued em' in and flush against the hull.

Trent


----------



## woozle

My box of imported French seamen came today!!


----------



## uss_columbia

^ For some reason, phrases like "imported French seamen" always make me smirk?


----------



## Trek Ace

woozle said:


> My box of imported French seamen came today!!


Watch where you step.


----------



## John P

I perfer the domestic stuff.


----------



## Edge

woozle said:


> My box of imported French seamen came today!!


It looks like one of the guys on the right, was a victim
of shark attack!

Edge


----------



## cobywan

woozle said:


> My box of imported French seamen came today!!


There's at least three levels of inuendo in this sentance.


----------



## ClubTepes

The bottom guy in the middle row is doing his aerobics.


----------



## Kitbasher

Zowee! Forty Thousand Views. Thomas, we need another update to kick this bad boy to forty five or fifty. Whatcha' got?

Joe =/\=


----------



## ThomasModels

Ok, you talked me into it.










A couple of hero props I refurbished for Starship Exeter.


I like this one!
http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/tric21.jpg

And if that isn't what you had in mind: :wave:


----------



## jay_barnes

Wow! Those are beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## darkmatter

Thomas, after getting my hands on the NX, I only have one thing to say.

WELL DONE!!! This kit has me drooling in anticipation of the upcoming Refit.(So much anticipation that I have to keep a mop and bucket handy. All that drool makes one heck of a mess  )

I just have one question. When are you going to master a 1/350 Borg cube? :roll:


----------



## sbaxter

cobywan said:


> There's at least three levels of inuendo in this sentance.


And I'm staying far, far away from all of them. Anyway, there are so many choices I simply could never choose just one.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## sbaxter

darkmatter said:


> This kit has me drooling in anticipation of the upcoming Refit.(So much anticipation that I have to keep a mop and bucket handy. All that drool makes one heck of a mess  )


Now, while I understand the feelings that produce these statements, I have to go on the record with a reaction to this and all similar statements; to wit:

Ick. Quit it.

Thank you for attention or lack thereof.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## darkmatter

sbaxter said:


> Ick. Quit it.


Sorry about that, I just couldn't resist.

It won't happen again.(well..."won't" may be going a little far. let's just say I'll "try", and leave it at that.  )

Live long and prosper.


----------



## idman

That should be one of PL"S next kit In 1:1 scale Hey Thomas pass the word I'd love to get my hands on a kit like that THAT WOULD BE SOOO COOOL accurate landing party set (DROOOOOLLLL)


----------



## Epsilon

Hey Thomas...

It's nice to see that Western Digital is still making computer components in the 23rd century!!! :thumbsup: 

Sorry... saw one of the closeup shots of the inside of that tricorder!


----------



## John P

At least it's not full of cast iron wheels.


----------



## jwrjr

Looks like a couple of 5 1/4" floppy drives at the top in that photo.


----------



## Kitbasher

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you. Those were EXACTLY what I had in mind. Incredible work on the shuttles and work bees. Oh yeah...and the other stuff too. Geez, I can't believe the level of detail on the shuttles and work bees. And the other work looks nice too. I'm way impressed with the shuttles and work bees though. Do I have to buy the WHOLE kit just to get them? The true evil genius of this nefarious plan is finally revealed. In order to get shuttles and work bees that would retail for $5.00, you have to buy a $50.00 kit.

I'm good with that.

Joe =/\=


----------



## John P

jwrjr said:


> Looks like a couple of 5 1/4" floppy drives at the top in that photo.


 In 1966? I don't think so. Probably just a couple of "transistorized" relays. :lol:


----------



## Hunch

:thumbsup: 
Hey everyone,

Judy and myself haven't posted on here in a long time, then I heard of the 1701 refit and decided to come over and have a look.

Man, I have to say that this is one nice ship!

Hats off to you Thomas! You're work is superb. The possibilities of things you could do with this one are endless. I'll definitely be picking one of these up. 

From years ago...
Hunch and Judy


----------



## jgoldsack

Hunch said:


> I'll definitely be picking one of these up.



only one?


----------



## John P

One to build stock, lighted
One to build as a cutaway
One to kitbash into a larger scale USS Venture
One to save for later
One to bash into a destroyer
One to bash into a dreadnought

Okay, I'm out of room now


----------



## Ziz

My list isn't as extensive as John's.

One to save for later

Okay, I'm out of room now.


----------



## woozle

And one refit, to in the darkness, bind them.


----------



## jgoldsack

I have 2 to build (TMP and E-A) and 2 to save for later.


----------



## BrandonAllan

proof46.jpg 

Thomas, is that some kind of "tram" on the ceiling that carries crew-members to and from the shuttle control room? I never knew anything like that was there. Sounds like a good idea if so. I can't wait to get my hands on this kit!


----------



## capt Locknar

IS that all John, heres my plan
assuming they come 4 to a case like the NX I plan on 10 cases
3 cases to put up
1 to build stock
4 for a reliant conversions
1 for a Northampton conversion
1 for a andor conversion
1 for a chandley conversion
2 cases for various bashes to include destroyer, dreadnought etc...
1 for a Baker conversion
1 for a refit Loknar
1 for a refit larson
1 for a remora conversion
1 for a abbe conversion
1 for a belknap/ascension
and the other 6 are undecided so far. 
Now all i need is the mansion to store them all in, plus the money to get them lol


----------



## Captain-Raveers

hmm....well for me it'll be...

1 to leave sealed up
1 to have built stock and light like John.
1 to have built and light and turn into the Trek III version (before she was destroyed)
1 to have built stock and light to be the 1701-A
1 to have built stock and light and turn into the end of Trek VI version. 

 

Trent


----------



## darkmatter

I think I'll do...

1 as TMP version, in drydock.
2 to build the Stargazer.
1 to bash with an NX to build a scavenged privateer, with a TMP-inspired pearlescent paint job.
1 for the Chandley.
1 for TSFS pre-destruct sequence.

And a new house to keep them in.


----------



## jcd132

I'm excited about this kit too, but I can't see buying more than 2-3. I simply don't have the room to display monsters of this size. I'll build one straight out of the box, one to keep to build and light some day, and one more for when I'm 80 and can't do anything else. I'm holding out for PL to eventually do a 1/1000 scale refit for all those great conversions and kitbashes. I've bought 7 of the TOS kits and will probably buying several more.

Jay


----------



## starmanmm

I have been thinking about just getting 2, but I really for see 4 total.


----------



## JamesDFarrow

Actually, I was thinking about e-mailing Dave and offering to buy them all.
Then charge all you guys double or triple. LOL! :jest: 

James (who is just kidding)


----------



## Captain-Raveers

Oh yeah gonna build the 1701-A version for my brother David for Christmas....plan to anyways.

Trent

Edit: BTW will the decal sheet have decals to make it the 1701-A version as well???


----------



## idman

Yes It will Thomas gave us a little sneak of the decal sheet some time ago (OH GREAT SASSER could you show us the decal sheet once more) :lol:


----------



## capt Locknar

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=757136#post757136

I know he gave us a sneak peak of the decal sheet a while back but here is also a thread he replied in to confirm the 1701 and 1701-A markings


----------



## Captain-Raveers

Ah well that answers my question!  Thanks Capt. I'll definitely be getting one then in October and build the 1701-A for my brother David for Christmas.

Trent


----------



## kahless72

Hey Locknar, thanks for the willingness to trade.


----------



## ArthurPendragon

woozle said:


> And one refit, to in the darkness, bind them.


And it should be know as "THE ONE REFIT".....


----------



## capt Locknar

No Prob Kahless, You should have it by Tuesday, went out priority mail


----------



## kahless72

Hello, I am spreading the word around, we at C & H are putting together another f\x circuit for the Klingon BOP. This circuit will recreate the torpedeo affect seen in STIII when the BOP destroyed U.S.S. Grissom. We haven't put together a video clip yet, but soon.


----------



## jwrjr

I did that years ago. I didn't realize that there was still interest in it.


----------



## ClubTepes

By any chance are the hanger deck ceiling parts going to be on a clear tree for ease of lighting?

Secondly, its great to have things like the travel pod, work bees and shuttles.
If possible it would be cool to see those on a clear tree as well. It would help the illusion that these things have interiors.

Finally, Thomas if you are by chance working on drawings for a 1/350 TOS Enterprise, how about including a 1/350 F-104 Starfighter for "Tommorrow is Yesterday".

Come on fall. Watch both the Refit and Trumpeters 1/350 Nimitz will hit at the same time. Ouch!


----------



## woozle

Thomas mentioned some time back, that the work bees would be transparent...


----------



## admiralcag

ClubTepes said:


> Finally, Thomas if you are by chance working on drawings for a 1/350 TOS Enterprise, how about including a 1/350 F-104 Starfighter for "Tommorrow is Yesterday".


I had planned on doing much the same thing but as a shadow box and forced perspective. "Whatever it is, its big!"

Vern


----------



## ClubTepes

woozle said:


> Thomas mentioned some time back, that the work bees would be transparent...


Hopefully not just the work bees.


----------



## Pygar

Now, how to put James Bond license-plate-changing technology in the model to match the jet on the show...


----------



## razorwyre1

y'know guys, polar lights really needs to be praised for making our modleing dreams come true with this kit. it was already in the works when i joined this forum, but im still amazed at how responsive they are to their customers desires. once they got the trek license (subject matter thats already has tons of kits), they set out to make the best ones ever.

most companys try to do please their core customers, of course, but they do so at a level ive never encounterd before. 

i know this has been said before, but it deserves to be repeated. 

THANK YOU POLAR LIGHTS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chiangkaishecky

ClubTepes said:


> Finally, Thomas if you are by chance working on drawings for a 1/350 TOS Enterprise, how about including a 1/350 F-104 Starfighter for "Tommorrow is Yesterday".


There's an old Bandai 1/350 Gamera kit that includes a F-104 fighter.
http://www.hlj.com/scripts/hljpage.cgi?BAN03543


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

chiangkaishecky said:


> There's an old Bandai 1/350 Gamera kit that includes a F-104 fighter.


2 cm long?!?!  Awwww, it's so cute! :roll:


----------



## Ziz

Hell, for something that small, just get a triangle shaped piece of scrap plastic and paint it silver.


----------



## chiangkaishecky

Prince of Styrene II said:


> 2 cm long?!?!  Awwww, it's so cute! :roll:


Hmmmmmm ... at 2 cm it's outta scale.
At 1/350 it should be about 4.7 cm long.
Maybe HLJ meant 2" ??


----------



## John P

Ziz said:


> Hell, for something that small, just get a triangle shaped piece of scrap plastic and paint it silver.


 That would make it an F-102 or 106.


----------



## chuckman

John P said:


> That would make it an F-102 or 106.


or a mig-21.......


----------



## kahless72

I wonder what is going to be next trek model. Hey Thomas, please give us a hint or two. A concept drawing; anything.


----------



## Trek Ace

New kits will probably be announced in September or October. I would love for the next large kit to be the original TV 1701, but, realistically, I don't really expect to see it until 2006 to coincide with the 40th anniversary of the original series. If you think about it - that would make the most marketing sense - just as with the 1701 refit being released for the ST-TMP 25th anniversary.


----------



## StarshipClass

chiangkaishecky said:


> There's an old Bandai 1/350 Gamera kit that includes a F-104 fighter.
> http://www.hlj.com/scripts/hljpage.cgi?BAN03543


THAT won't do no good! It's got JAPANESE MARKINGS!!!


----------



## Mr. Wabac

Perhaps GHQ, which makes wargaming miniatures, might have something. They make a large range of vehicles and aircraft in 1/385th scale. Very detailed. For a F-104, the difference between a 1/350th and 1/385th scale aircraft is about 3mm; nothing anybody is going to notice. You should also be able to get markings for them. I can't say whether GHQ makes an F-104 as it wasn't intended as a ground support aircraft (although the RCAF/Canadian Armed Forces didn't seem to know that !).

Looking forward to the Ent "A", which will keep me busy till a decent TOS Enterprise can be produced !


----------



## Heavens Eagle

The GHQ miniatures are 1/285th scale. Micro Armor. I used to paint them for some extra $$. Had a very interesting setup to do the work I liked doing WW2 German armor with all the camo schemes. Tan, Brown, and Green. It was amazing the amount of detail that could be done in a short time. Airbrush and many plastic templates were a must.


----------



## Mr. Wabac

Ooops !

My mistake, you are correct. The GHQ miniatures are 1/285th, which makes for a significant difference in size. They are amazingly detailed and come in a wide range of variants.

Where's the embarassed smilie when you need him ?


----------



## djdood

Considering how few places the little figures could get used and hope to be seen (shuttle bay, arboretum, B-deck lounge), I could only see needing 4-5 of them.

Maybe one pack of figs would be enough for several folks (split it up and co-pay)?

Just a thought. Discuss or ridicule at your leisure.


----------



## Epsilon

Funny,

After looking at these shots on Thomas' site and drooling in anticipation, I noticed something odd.

Now I'm not going into SAG mode, but this, I suppose is more of a question. at looking at the pic in the following link, am I seeing a phaser bank between the bridge/b/c decks and the impulse deflector crystal????

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof33.jpg 

I don't recall ever seeing this on the studio model. Is this one of the subtle variances on the production ship, or is this one of those revisions that got deleted in further revisions of the tooling? Just curious...


----------



## John P

Hmmm... I think you're right.
http://www.thomasmodels.com/refit/refit03.jpg
http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof32.jpg

Yet it's not in these earlier shots:
http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof20.jpg
http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof14.jpg
http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof12.jpg


----------



## jgoldsack

Maybe the "A" version has phaser banks there?

I don't have any pics to prove or disprove (at work, and they monitor bandwidth) but I am sure someone here can verify that one way or another.


----------



## soloboy5

You people have heard of sand paper havent you?


----------



## Ziz

Yeah, but the point is that everyone wants this model to be as perfect as possible from the get-go. If it's not supposed to be there, or is supposed to be optional, there's still time to make sure things happen that way.


----------



## Big Daddy Dave

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/ColorPhotos/cSTMPent68.jpg

The photos don't lie. That's the refit in its final restored version. Not sure why that detail was added but it's not on any of the studio model photos I've seen. Here's TMP model photo:

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPent19.jpg

Sand paper and about 30 seconds of work, not that big of a deal to me


----------



## jgoldsack

Ziz said:


> Yeah, but the point is that everyone wants this model to be as perfect as possible from the get-go. If it's not supposed to be there, or is supposed to be optional, there's still time to make sure things happen that way.



I think you hit it Ziz. I am betting that it is an optional piece, for those who will undoubtably kitbash the kit for one of any number of ships.

On the other hand, it technically does make sense to have a phaser bank there, from a combat point of view....


----------



## jtwaclawski

I have noticed several things that are either wrong, missing or additions in the photo's that Thomas has posted. Know what, I could care less. I'm not expecting the model to be 100% accurate seeing as it was refiinished for all 6 movies. I'm just happy that I'll be able to get a kit that will build reasonable accurate and look great. Sorry if I offend anyone but if someone is upset that it's not 100% accurate, I consider that person lazy. We are supposed to be modeler's here, not just plastic kit assemblers.


----------



## Epsilon

JohnP, I think you are right... that's why I was curious why we see it in some pictures (of the model tooling) and not others. 

But Thomas has said that what we are seeing now are pictures from some time ago, so there could have been tooling changes since. 

Or the possibility of an optional part? Who knows?

Hell, I don't care if they mold a phaser bank in the middle of the nav deflector, I'm still buying at least 2 of these kits!

Again, I was just kinda wondering is all...


----------



## ThomasModels

Guys, you have the sequence of pictures as they were actually taken in error.

The window section here is different from the window section here. 

That's because all of these pictures were taken at different times during different stages of the model's build. We didn't come this far to have inaccurate detailing _added_. If you see something out of place in one image and it's not there in the next, that's because the error was caught and corrected. 

Please keep in mind that the model shown in all images I have posted is a work in progress. Also, don't confuse the image numbers with being in the sequence that they were taken.

Update.


----------



## TheYoshinator!

Mmmm.... updates!


I never get tired of these, Thomas!

I have a question about one of the new arrivals, proof43.jpg 

The other 'Dish' that remains in the Deflector housing there with the hole in it...

Is that to be a light reflector for the dish? Like a flashlight reflector? I mean is that part to be a chrome part like the Bandai? So that you can place a bulb there?

Anywho, thanks for the new pics!


----------



## TOSEnterprise

*Love to see a big TOS Enterprise kit too!*



Trek Ace said:


> New kits will probably be announced in September or October. I would love for the next large kit to be the original TV 1701, but, realistically, I don't really expect to see it until 2006 to coincide with the 40th anniversary of the original series. If you think about it - that would make the most marketing sense - just as with the 1701 refit being released for the ST-TMP 25th anniversary.


I second that! I would love to have a big TOS Enterprise at the scale of the forthcoming movie refit Enterprise! My middle aged eyes would have an easier time working with that kit. No one has yet to do a really big and accurate TV 1701. I would be a very happy person to have one or two of those, especially if it was exactly the same scale as the refit movie 1701.

The little Polar Lights TOS Enterprise got me back into models after a twelve year hiatus. Now that it is together and not looking too bad considering how long its been, it inspired me to get out that AMT cutaway Enterprise I got for Christmas years ago and do something with it.


----------



## Gary Young

the question on my mind-Dave and Thomas- ARE THE TEST SHOTS IN YET???????????????????????????????????????i plan on getting a case plus one or two extra when they come out this fall...must support this so we get TOS E in 1/350...!


----------



## Kitbasher

Forty Five THOUSAND views and still tickin'. Thanx for the update Thomas.

Joe =/\=


----------



## nutsnbolts

Stunning. Wouldn't it kill if this all turned out to be some sort of cruel hoax?? God forbid...


----------



## darkmatter

nutsnbolts said:


> Wouldn't it kill if this all turned out to be some sort of cruel hoax??


Don't scare me, please, my heart can't handle it!!


----------



## jgoldsack

nutsnbolts said:


> Stunning. Wouldn't it kill if this all turned out to be some sort of cruel hoax?? God forbid...



Careful.. you might find yourself getting struck down by lightning for that comment


----------



## NJFNick

Wasnt that a phaser bank under the rec dec windows, facing astern? It's in the first window jpeg on Thomas' last post.

The biggest geek has the keenest eye!
:freak:


----------



## John P

NJFNick said:


> Wasnt that a phaser bank under the rec dec windows, facing astern? It's in the first window jpeg on Thomas' last post.
> 
> The biggest geek has the keenest eye!
> :freak:


 Yes, that's what we've been talking about since post #609, Mr. observant.


----------



## chuckman

no, what we've been talking about are the phasers under the officers lounge.....rec dec is a couple decs down from that....and no, no phasers there


----------



## John P

I knew what he meant, even if he didn't .


----------



## NJFNick

I would like to nominate.......myself, for the Hobbytalk "pointless contribution on this thread so-far" award.
I'll catch up before posting, next time!

:freak:


----------



## grantf

the phaser strut converters are linked to the subspace warp reflector grid relay shutoff valve conduit indegrety field bypass sub-modulators.


----------



## Captain-Raveers

grantf said:


> the phaser strut converters are linked to the subspace warp reflector grid relay shutoff valve conduit indegrety field bypass sub-modulators.


:freak:


----------



## John P

No, you can't do that! The starboard power converter would go into reverse sphincter blow-by!


----------



## Kitbasher

Good Gawd, how many times do we have to go over this? Reverse spinchter blow by can be prevented if you recalibrate the nano reactance phase inverter reostat alignment stabilizers prior to initiating the subspace warp DEFLECTOR (not reflector) grid relay shutoff, etc., etc., etc.

No wonder your race hasn't achieved warp flight capability yet. Sheeeeesh!

Joe =/\=


----------



## pagni

I TRIED that !!!!! But what the fricking hell do you do if the stabilizers are shot? !
Huh Mr. Smarty Pants ?!!! I thought I could handle it by throwing a couple of nanites into the core matrix to initiate a temporary fix , but no............They got fried when they got just a wee bit too close to the phase inverters!
So now what!?
Yeah you just go ahead and run a level three diagnostic on that one Herbert !


----------



## Trek Ace

You just press the "reset" button.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Or jiggle the cord? Ever try juggling the power cord??

Ctrl+Alt+delete, perhaps?


----------



## Jan Q Bea

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Ctrl+Alt+delete, perhaps?


ack. mankind will never develop warp drive, let alone make it to the 23rd Century, if we have to work with Windows.


----------



## EvilWays

Guess I'll hafta order at least one case...one will be kitbashed into a dreadnought based on the Star Fleet Command 2 game design.


----------



## DinoMike

"never give up.... never surrender!"


----------



## EvilWays

DinoMike said:


> "never give up.... never surrender!"


A Brian Adams song?


----------



## jgoldsack

DinoMike said:


> "never give up.... never surrender!"


Ha!

I wish I could add that ship to my collection.. but never seen a model for it...

Galaxy Quest... I loved that movie...


----------



## chuckman

starcrafts has the nsea protector in 1/1400......


----------



## John P

jgoldsack said:


> Ha!
> 
> I wish I could add that ship to my collection.. but never seen a model for it...
> 
> Galaxy Quest... I loved that movie...


 Go to www.federationmodels.com
Click on models.
Then Starcrafts.
Scroll down till you see it.


----------



## drewid142

*Klingons*

I thought I'd stir things up a bit... only few tens of thousand hits on this thread...

I THINK a big Klingon ship at 1/350 to match the Motion Picture Enterprise would be SUPER COOL. Lots of opportunity to light and detail the Motion Picture Klingon ship. yeah yeah yeah.. lot so folks chimed in for the TOS E but I THINK the Motion Picture Klingon would be BETTER to go with the Motion Picture E. Thoughts?


----------



## grantf

Kitbasher said:


> Good Gawd, how many times do we have to go over this? Reverse spinchter blow by can be prevented if you recalibrate the nano reactance phase inverter reostat alignment stabilizers prior to initiating the subspace warp DEFLECTOR (not reflector) grid relay shutoff, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> No wonder your race hasn't achieved warp flight capability yet. Sheeeeesh!
> 
> Joe =/\=


oooohhhhhh yaahhh...... Sorry I totally spaced that, my bad really, In real life someone could have been hurt.(or a sphincter complication at the least).


----------



## EvilWays

drewid142 said:


> I thought I'd stir things up a bit... only few tens of thousand hits on this thread...
> 
> I THINK a big Klingon ship at 1/350 to match the Motion Picture Enterprise would be SUPER COOL. Lots of opportunity to light and detail the Motion Picture Klingon ship. yeah yeah yeah.. lot so folks chimed in for the TOS E but I THINK the Motion Picture Klingon would be BETTER to go with the Motion Picture E. Thoughts?


Not bad thought...to round things out, how about an Excelsior (either from ST3 or ST6), Grissom, or Reliant at 1/350 scale? And just how big would Epsilon 9 be at 1/350 scale?

Damn, my copy of SFC2 doesn't work so I can't start planning the DN kitbash (I don't think the DN would be to scale anyways though...)


----------



## Kitbasher

grantf said:


> oooohhhhhh yaahhh...... Sorry I totally spaced that, my bad really, In real life someone could have been hurt.(or a sphincter complication at the least).


Those of us who have been watching humans, lo, these many years (what a sucky assignment, I'd rather work for a living) have made numerous (and humorous) annotations to this condition you refer to as "spacing out." Although we tend to do that differently as a capital punishment, the concept is still the same. We have our own non-interference policy, but a group of renegade scientists stole some research on genetic manipulation of the cranial memoriatary enhancement and enlargement studies and may use it for their own evil purposes. If you wake up one afternoon and cannot account for several hours of the day and a strange tingling where you shouldn't have one, please advise me via your newly acquired telepath....er, uh, nevermind.

Joe =/\=


----------



## John P

drewid142 said:


> I thought I'd stir things up a bit... only few tens of thousand hits on this thread...
> 
> I THINK a big Klingon ship at 1/350 to match the Motion Picture Enterprise would be SUPER COOL. Lots of opportunity to light and detail the Motion Picture Klingon ship. yeah yeah yeah.. lot so folks chimed in for the TOS E but I THINK the Motion Picture Klingon would be BETTER to go with the Motion Picture E. Thoughts?


 When they announced the A, I said I thought the K'Tinga would indeed be the logical follow-on. But that was before RC2 bought PL and opened up the possibility of us never seeing another Trek model from them again. So IF we see the refit actually produced, and IF they manage to do another 1/350 Trek kit, Im gonna beg for the original 1701 next. It's the one I want most, and I want it before anything bad happens to PL.


----------



## Dave Hussey

I'd really like to see some Original Series figure kits; there is so much potential there.


Kirk and Spock at the Guardian of Forever. Whoops - Hallmark beat you to it.
Mr. Scott at the transporter Console. Who can argue that this would not be one of the best selling kits ever. The phrase "beam me up Scotty" has become a cultural icon.
Kirk vs the Gorn Captain.
Kirk, Spock and McCoy around the Captain;s chair. Kirk seated, amused. Spock, standing to Kirk's right and indifferent. McCoy, standing to Kirk's left, looking pleased with himself.
And yes, a big Original series Enterprise AND Galileo shuttle.

Huzz


----------



## razorwyre1

well, if you'll recall the poll a few months back, the 1/350 k'tinga won the vote. although the 1/350 tos was not an candidate in that poll. 

personally, i'd rather see the tos e as the next 1/350. i agree with the member that wrote that timing it with the 40th anniversary of trek would be a great marketing move. no matter how you look at it, an enterprise is gonna outsell a klingon ship.


----------



## Ziz

Dave Hussey said:


> [*]Mr. Scott at the transporter Console. Who can argue that this would not be one of the best selling kits ever. The phrase "beam me up Scotty" has become a cultural icon.


In spite of the fact that it was never said on screen. Closest we've gotten is "Scotty, beam me up", and I don't think that was said until Trek 4.


----------



## EvilWays

razorwyre1 said:


> well, if you'll recall the poll a few months back, the 1/350 k'tinga won the vote. although the 1/350 tos was not an candidate in that poll.
> 
> personally, i'd rather see the tos e as the next 1/350. i agree with the member that wrote that timing it with the 40th anniversary of trek would be a great marketing move. no matter how you look at it, an enterprise is gonna outsell a klingon ship.


Could probably make a Kobayashi Maru diorama with the E and 3 K'Tingas in scale :devil:


----------



## Dave Hussey

Ziz, true. But that doesn't change the fact that the phrase is part of our culture even if the exact words don't come directly from Trek. This is a great opportunity to capitalize on it.

Huzz


----------



## Ziz

Granted, just saying there's a strange irony in how stuff that never technically happened becomes so familiar that it's assumed to be true....urban legends at work.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Agreed. 

Isn't that also the case for the phrase "Elementary my Dear Watson", which I am told was never used in any of Conan Doyle's books?
Huzz


----------



## woozle

Is it done yet?
Is it done yet?
Is it done yet?


----------



## James Henderson

New updates!
http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/

James


----------



## DinoMike

Wow.


Just..... wow.


----------



## cinc2020

*Boose*

Any idea if the kit release date is still Octoberish? I haven't seen much comment on the actual logistics of kit production, only bizarre trivia. Thanks and good night.


----------



## Gary Young

let us get back on track here folks-i just wanna hear that production work is going along smoothly so we have an October(hope hope) but likely November (most likely) release of this baby. Dave said awhile back that July was the planned date to get the first test shots from China *so DAVE...what is up???????????? :wave: *


----------



## Kitbasher

Thanx for the update. Everything internal for the secondary hull looks like it's workin'. Now, on to the fully funtional warp core and engines. Howzat fer gettin' back on track?

Joe =/\=


----------



## idman

How much longer will it be b4 we see the first test prototype?


----------



## Trek Ace

Patience, young Grasshopper.


----------



## JerseyPhoenix

Patience my butt.

Do you think I have patience?

I have 7 models going right now cause I can't stand waiting.


----------



## John P

Only seven? 
Piker!


----------



## Roguepink

What? No working Turbolift? I bet the Transporters are not funtional. And I don't think he even gave a thought to REAL FIRING PHASERS. Yeah, cool kit my ***.


----------



## Kitbasher

If for no other reason, I had to post #667 to get rid of the main page stating "666 posts". It could have been a bad "OMEN". Get it? Bad ome.....? Sorry.

Joe =/\=

Correction, I'm confused. The main page did show 666 posts, but that was by JohnP a while back ago. Oh well, my original really bad pun still stands.


----------



## John P

Ye shall kmow the number of the post, and that number shall be Six hundred and sixty ... uh, nine.


----------



## starmanmm

More or less staying on topic... those that have pre-ordered with Doll house, did you get a confirmation of some kind?  


Thanks


----------



## idman

yep i did on mine they gave me a con # and a print out


----------



## ArthurPendragon

Yeah... I would like to know if it´s all going OK at the production...

Molds are OK ? Any problem ? No warping parts ?

Let us know if the original schedule will be confirmed... (I´m not criticizing, I´m just anxious....) 

We are patientily waiting .....


----------



## John P

Nacelles align okay?


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

The warping parts problems seen in some of the NX-01's were probably caused by the parts being pulled too quickly from the molds.

That's something they'll only be able to work on avoiding when actual production starts. I'm hoping that after what was done to the misformed D-7 part and how the factory also screwed up the scale that extra, extra, extra, steps are being taken to avoid that sort of thing happening with this one.

This is going to be a masterpiece of a model. Here's to hoping and praying everything goes smoothly...


----------



## Dave Hussey

Smoothie?


----------



## James Henderson

Nobody has mentioned it, so I will. There are more new updates on Thomas' site.

James


----------



## heiki

Has anybody seen the pictures of the build-up of the master that this was cast from?


----------



## cobywan

I don't think there has been a build up done yet. The closest to a build up is the shots of the prototype taped together.


----------



## starmanmm

*Argh!!!!!*

I keep seeing those up dates and I keep saying....

I want to buy one *NOW !!!*


This is slow torture!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

starmanmm said:


> This is slow torture!


Even worse would be to tie you up in the parking lot on release date with a whole stack of 'em in the window of the hobby shop & you can't get to them.

Oh, & you don't get paid for another two weeks.


----------



## Dave Hussey

The boat from China could sink. Then _everyone_ will be tortured while new kits are made.

Huzz


----------



## 1701ALover

All of you...BITE THY TONGUES!!  You know what they say about self-fulfilling prophecy and all that!

God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change...etc., etc., etc....

I want this kit, too, so I don't want to jinx it!


----------



## idman

And now more Updates please I have no fingernails left when if ever will we see test shots


----------



## woozle

I'm sure that the day to day minitae are really really boring.


----------



## starmanmm

*Prince of Styrene II*


> Even worse would be to tie you up in the parking lot on release date with a whole stack of 'em in the window of the hobby shop & you can't get to them.
> 
> Oh, & you don't get paid for another two weeks.


You will get yours for such a thought!!! :devil:


----------



## Rogue1

starmanmm said:


> *Argh!!!!!*
> 
> I keep seeing those up dates and I keep saying....
> 
> I want to buy one *NOW !!!*
> 
> 
> This is slow torture!


 
Carefull, The Oompa Loompas will come get you!


----------



## Dr. Brad

I keep reading this read, and checking out the pics on Thomas' site. That said, has this thread set any kind of record for length?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

starmanmm said:


> *Prince of Styrene II*
> You will get yours for such a thought!!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: 



Dr. Brad said:


> That said, has this thread set any kind of record for length?


Well, there's my pointless contribution to helping out this thread's length.


----------



## starmanmm

> Well, there's my pointless contribution to helping out this thread's length.


Shouldn't you be building a model or something?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

starmanmm said:


> Shouldn't you be building a model or something?


Well, okay, point. But they woln't let me build my kits _inside_ work! Only in the lunchroom or outside... & it's kinda dark right now! I'd go bug-eyed looking for parts! :freak:

Oops! Another contribution! :roll:


----------



## grantf

finally made a pre-order for the beast.
tic................
..........................
toc................
............................
tic..................
..............................................
toc.....................................




tic..........................
toc..........................................................


----------



## drewid142

*Painting Tips from THE MASTER*

Paul Olsen was the guy that painted the filming model of the Enterprise. I contacted him a few months ago and posted his recommendations to this site on a thread called Painting the Enterprise. I just looked at Paul's site again... I guess I'm a uber-nerd... because I look around for this stuff... anyway... he has posted his painting recommendations on his site now for posterity...

http://www.olsenart.com/strek.html


----------



## Ziz

Excerpt from site listed above...



> I've never been a Trekkie, but I was looking forward to what I was about to see, the Starship Enterprise in the flesh. I followed Jim down the hall and into the large spray booth which was completely taken up by the Enterprise. She had no clothes on and looked like a virgin, beautifully sprawled out in her private suite with her wings spread, ready for me to have my way with her.


You realize, this does *not* help to dispel the image of Trek fans as geeks who can't get laid.

:freak: :drunk:


----------



## StarshipClass

Ziz said:


> You realize, this does *not* help to dispel the image of Trek fans as geeks who can't get laid.


Hardly a _false _ image but then, nothing to be ashamed of! _If_ you're a REAL Trek fan you only need _one _ woman in your life and her name is _Enterprise_! :thumbsup: :freak:


----------



## John P

No beach to walk on ...


----------



## eqc1138

Here, here Perfesser. My wife has been warned that she may have to leave to make room for the Big E when she arrives.:jest: 

Hey, Dave. How about an update. Is the Pretty Lady going to be ready in October?


----------



## Gary Young

Dave-
i'm nervous...are the test shots in yet?????????????please give us an update as we have not heard from you in awhile! OCTOBER or NOVEMBER..PLEASE!!!! :hat:


----------



## Trek Ace

There's another nice pic on Thomas' site:

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/

They're up to 57 in number now, for those who haven't looked in a while.


----------



## jgoldsack

I am glad I am moving into a house this month.. now I will have room for these!


----------



## DinoMike

WOW... Thomas, that is some SERIOUS detail! Even in places I never knew the original HAD any detail!


This kit is gonna be.... the MONSTER..... :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Those torpedo launchers look a liiiitle better than the Ertl ones, eh?


----------



## DinoMike

John P said:


> Those torpedo launchers look a liiiitle better than the Ertl ones, eh?


 Yep.... but I was mainly referring to the detail inside what I used to call the "spotlight housings" in the sensor array assembly on the lower saucer.


----------



## Kitbasher

This is just one man's opinion, but I think EVERYTHING looks better than the ERTL yada, yada, yada.....

Joe =/\=


----------



## ArthurPendragon

I just want to know if everything is OK with the production and if the releasing date will be confirmed


----------



## cinc2020

*Update*

Good idea. Can we get an update on when the kit will be released? 

The proof images do look outstanding.


----------



## Ziz

Guys...don't expect Dave to be giving any more updates.

Look at his profile. Notice anything different?


----------



## Trek Ace

Huhuh.

What am I looking for?


----------



## phase_pistol

"*Dave Metzner is not a member of any public groups"*


----------



## Ziz

Keep looking. It'll come to you.


----------



## Pygar

"Another one bites the dust!"


----------



## jtwaclawski

Ziz,

If something has changed and we never looked at the profile before, then how are we gonna know what's changed? Just spill it.


----------



## razorwyre1

newsflash: i just checked ziz's, pygar's, and phase pistol's profiles! Guess what!
they arent "members of any public groups" either!!!!!!

STOP RUMORMONGERING!


----------



## Trek Ace

Since I've never looked at his profile before, I wouldn't know what has been changed.


----------



## JamesDFarrow

If you compare profiles, on Dave's there is no "Last Activity" indicated.

Everyone elses has when and a time marked (just above where is says
"Add "name" to Your Ignore List") but Dave's is blank there.

Looks like he is no longer on the board. And may not be at Polar Lights
anymore either.

James


----------



## John P

I thought Dave basically _WAS _Polar Lights.
This can't be good.


----------



## JamesDFarrow

I just checked TomasModels and ChrisWhite profiles and there is no "Last Activity" info either. Maybe I am on the wrong track or they are no longer on the BB also.

James


----------



## idman

Thomas maybe off line for awhile. He might be putting all of his energy into the starship Exeter project


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

JamesDFarrow said:


> I just checked TomasModels and ChrisWhite profiles and there is no "Last Activity" info either. Maybe I am on the wrong track or they are no longer on the BB also.


Chris was never a PL employee. He was strictly a freelance artist for PL.
My profile also says I'm not a member of any public group.

This ain't public?!


----------



## razorwyre1

dave metzner posted to another thread on this bb TODAY... and still his profile shows no activity. so all of this "maybe they're gone" BS is just baseless stupidity with no purpose other than stirring things up.

hey guys remember the other threads getting SHUT DOWN because of this sort of garbage? it'd be a shame if the moderators felt they have to do it to this one too


----------



## chuckman

i see no "last activity" info either, but if do a search for all posts by Dave, you get this: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/search.php?searchid=56059


----------



## Warped9

This is gettin' scary.


----------



## razorwyre1

here we go again.....
once again slowly... dave metzner posted to this forum today, after the postings about there being no activity on his profile appeared. whats scary is people shooting off their mouths before they have facts....

now can we PUH-LEASE get back to talking about what will undoubtedly be the greatest sci-fi model kit of all time?


----------



## eqc1138

"now can we PUH-LEASE get back to talking about what will undoubtedly be the greatest sci-fi model kit of all time?"

Agreed. However, I am EXTREMELY anxious for an update. How are the molds coming along? Is it still on target for Oct/Nov. I'm just curious. I haven't seen anything yet to make me believe it won't come out. I'm just wondering when it will so I can budget what will probably be hundreds of dollars for these beuties.


----------



## ThomasModels

The last I have been informed was that the project is being tooled at this very moment and is currently on schedule for a last quarter release.
Pics of the prototype can be seen at:
http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/
That's about it for now. You just gotta wait thru the tooling process until it's complete!


----------



## idman

And So ends that Thanks Thomas (Ok everyone breath easier now)


----------



## CvrleII

Excellent news!


----------



## Edge

Good news. Thanks to Dave and Thomas for the updates!

Edge


----------



## LGFugate

Hey, folks!


I'm curious about the tooling process. Dave, would there be any way we could get a pic or two of the molds being made? That would certainly be both educational *and* entertaining! ("edutainment?")

Larry

:wave:


----------



## idman

that might be kinda hard considering the tooling is being done in china


----------



## Rogue1

idman said:


> that might be kinda hard considering the tooling is being done in china


 I thought there were a billion people in China. One of them has to have a camera! 

Being a tool designer I would like to see some pictures of the processes, but I know it isn't too likely.


----------



## Pygar

FSM has an article they dust off and run every so often about how the process is done... I've seen it at least twice.


----------



## StarshipClass

If you can get an email through to the Chinese end of the production, I'll bet you can get a pic or two. The Chinese, in my experience, have proved to be a very accomodating people when it comes to promoting their products. There are all sorts of listings of the Chinese companies on the web. All you have to do is to find out which one PL is using, find their email address on a search and I'm sure you'll get a response.


----------



## woof359

*saucer section*

I know these shots are all test shots but from looking at the way the sacer is asembled looks like a top bottom and ring sections around the center where the windows go????? is this the way the kit will be produced?


----------



## woof359

*proof # 34*

i was trying to figure what this is?? the stand? a mock up of the station?


----------



## dan1701d

It was stated before that the stand is a section of the spacedock, similar to the one the Enterprise was refitted in in TMP. I cant wait for this model.:wave:


----------



## kahless72

I want my 'Refit' model!......hehehehe
I have lots of plans for this beast! *tap tap* *pacing* *look at watch, look at calendar*


----------



## capt Locknar

I'm pacing right along with ya Kahless, me want me want. 

I can't wait for this sucker, kit bashing galore.


----------



## idman

I can't pace I've chewed off just about all my toenails and toes no fingernails left :lol:


----------



## Roguepink

Gah! I haven't even STARTED on my NX-01 yet.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Don't worry, I still got a refit Enterprise smoothie I've had sitting around for 25 years


----------



## John P

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Don't worry, I still got a refit Enterprise smoothie I've had sitting around for 25 years


 Three, here .


----------



## capt Locknar

3 here too with another one that is being built into an Adamant variant


----------



## Trek Ace

_Only_ three?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

You know, that doesn't help the wife think that my stash will go *down* any time soon... 

But like _*I*_ care!! :lol: :roll:


----------



## kahless72

I had six of E-A, but all have been destroyed by a 45, Fireworks display or shotgun.......Though I would like to get my hands on some primer cord........*evil laughs*


----------



## capt Locknar

Hey I'm working on getting more  I had 8 at one point in time but needed cash for something back then and got rid of 5


Trek Ace said:


> _Only_ three?


----------



## jgoldsack

Geez.. and here I have only 1 E-A.....


----------



## SFCOM1

I have 2 AMT Refits (Both built). One has extensive aztecing (but way to dark) over the "Engraved" Panels.

The second (A smoothie) has DLM's refit parts (Minus the new windows and Impulse Deck kit), along with a subtle aztecing and JT Graphis decals. This model turned out far better.

If I can get my Digital camera working i'll have to post some pics!

John Nelson
Glendale, AZ
French Frying in the Arizona Sun!


----------



## jtwaclawski

I have no idea how many smoothy's I have now. Somewhere between 10 and 20. A couple of them are buildups I got from Ebay to dis-assemble and rebuild.

Still I'm looking forward to this one. I have 24 ordered and may be planning on more. I plan on doing a lot of kitbasking in my 'old age'.

Jeffrey Waclawski
JTGraphics


----------



## John P

Oh, I can NOT wait to see the decals sheet(s) you come up with for _this _puppy, Jeff!


----------



## LGFugate

"Kitbasking"?


Is that where you lay out all of your unbuilt kits and bask in the glory that is your stash?

 

Larry


----------



## terryr

That's like kit spotting. It's like train spotting or bird spotting, but you try to identify the kits used in movie models.


----------



## John P

LGFugate said:


> "Kitbasking"?
> 
> 
> Is that where you lay out all of your unbuilt kits and bask in the glory that is your stash?
> 
> 
> 
> Larry


 I do that!


----------



## jtwaclawski

John P said:


> Oh, I can NOT wait to see the decals sheet(s) you come up with for _this _puppy, Jeff!


From what I have seen it looks like everything will be there. Really only leaves room for additional names and conversions. Paneling decals on something this big would not be cost effective. Maybe some painting masks or something.


----------



## John P

Okay, ummmm... you can also include a selection of names and numbers for extra shuttlecraft - Magellan, Ballard, Livingston, whatever. There's a nice 2x3-inch sheet there! :drunk:


----------



## Ziz

jtwaclawski said:


> From what I have seen it looks like everything will be there. Really only leaves room for additional names and conversions.


Yeah, well let's see what things look like when it actually ships.

RC's in charge now, remember? Screw quality if it means squeezing a penny until Lincoln cries.


----------



## jtwaclawski

Ziz said:


> Yeah, well let's see what things look like when it actually ships.
> 
> RC's in charge now, remember? Screw quality if it means squeezing a penny until Lincoln cries.


You 'Glass half empty" are something else. RC2 didn't ditch the license, Ertl did before theu sold the company as your buddy Steve pointed out on several occassions. It's also been rumored that when PL got the license, RC2 was interested in striking a deal to produce the old Ertl kits but PL said no. 

Let's just wait and see what happens.


----------



## sbaxter

John P said:


> I do that!


Given that it requires _laying out_ your models (stacking them is _not_ permitted), you don't seriously expect us to believe you indulge in _pure_ kitbasking, do you? I mean, you'd have to hire a moving company …

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## John P

No stacking? Damn. I generally just stand in front of the shelves (and wonder what to do next).


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

John P said:


> I generally just stand in front of the shelves (and wonder what to do next).


Now *THAT* I do! :lol: :lol: :freak:


----------



## msspurlock3

*Guilt*

I've....been bad. Did anyone else want one of these? 'Cause I...sort of...bought a lot.

It's not all my fault, see, because I need one for the A, a Reliant rebuild, a Stargazer. It's just...I needed them.

Seriously, though. I want the next kit (provided that Polar Lights doesn't get as royally scr*wed up by the new managers as Ertl did) to be the Classic Enterprise in the same scale. It's the logical next step, no resonance intended.

I'd also like to see Polar Lights market this kit. An insert in the upcoming Original Series DVD sets 2 and 3? It's too late for the first set. It's already mastered, packaged and out the door :freak: .


----------



## jgoldsack

msspurlock3 said:


> I've....been bad. Did anyone else want one of these? 'Cause I...sort of...bought a lot.


Define "a lot"... because some people here bought upwards of 20+ kits


----------



## 1701ALover

Not to sound catty, but it must be nice to have that much extra $$ that you can afford to buy such outrageous quantities, just to stick most of 'em (unassembled, in their boxes, no less) on shelves or in attics or garages, on the off-chance you might decide to do something with it someday. I'm going to be lucky if I can just get ONE (which will be lovingly built and finished when I DO get it).

Okay...enough of my little rant. No offense intended.

Sorry...unemployment sucks!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Dude, know how you feel. :drunk:


----------



## LGFugate

While not unemployed, I feel your pain! Even with both the Wife and myself working, putting one daughter thru college and the other thru High School, plus upkeep on a 105+ year old house, an infestation of bats(!), and aging vehicles, I'm going to be lucky to be able to get a Refit for myself and my friend in Wales. I hope Hobby Lobby has a half-off plastic models sale when they get it!


Larry

:thumbsup:


----------



## jtwaclawski

Well the only reason I'm getting as many as I am is because I'm getting them wholesale and the funds are coming out of JTGraphics, not my personal funds.When I first started JTGrahics I decided that any profits would go to support my styrene/resin addiction. I've been very blessed in that venture. My love of plastic jut doesn't include Sci-Fi. I've also been collecting/trying to find old Revell, MPC, AMT and monogram Funny Cars. Espically the 1/16 and very rare 1/8 scale cars. The 1/16 are going between 50 and 150 per kit! i was hopingthat PL would have re-released all the Aurora "Racing Scenes" kits but i guess that's a was now.

Back to post - I am really looking forward to this kit and can't wait till I can get it in my grubby little hands!


----------



## heiki

John P said:


> No stacking? Damn. I generally just stand in front of the shelves (and wonder what to do next).


*I hope you are not naked, crawlling across the floor in your orion slave girl outfit, when you are doing this!*


----------



## Thall10000

Does this qualify for going horribly off topic or what? 

It is a lot of fun sometimes when these threads go off target!

Tim


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

heiki said:


> *I hope you are not naked, crawlling across the floor in your orion slave girl outfit, when you are doing this!*


_Thanks, heiki! _You know, I *almost* had that image out of my head from the last time it was mentioned, but *not anymore!!!*

:freak: :drunk:


----------



## John P

Prince of Styrene II said:


> ...but *not anymore!!!*


 ^William Windom voice?


----------



## KUROK

John P said:


> ^William Windom voice?


...Not-nee-more!


----------



## Raist3001

Has there been any updates released other than the model being in the tooling phase?


----------



## SFCOM1

Raist3001 said:


> Has there been any updates released other than the model being in the tooling phase?


 I'm not exactly the person to answer this, but... I would hope that given the timetable of the release (Oct to Dec 2004) There should be one soon.

Thomas or Dave might know, But with Thomas' hard work with "Starship Exeter" (You need to see Thomas' TOS shuttlecraft!) and Dave's work at PL/RC2 who knows?

John Nelson
Glendale, AZ
sfcom1

To see Thomas' Shuttlecraft check out this thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=73567


----------



## chiangkaishecky

Even though it's on the 69th of a 70 page thread maybe this works
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=837881&highlight=exeter#post837881
I never knew you could link to an individual post
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=839376&postcount=1040


----------



## Gary Young

my guess is that the test shots are done and in. no updates on it since Dave is no longer actively at PL so no one to post photos. just my guess. i HOPE they are done so we are still on track for Oct/Nov release. i sure would love to have confirmation that the test shots are in and we are headed to the final stretch on this kit!


----------



## heiki

Who is reviewing the test shots?


----------



## Garbaron

One thing just occurred to me. 
Will the warp nacelle flux chillers (the blue panels inboards) be moulded in clear? 
I’d like to know, since I’m playing with the idea to light them this time (with on/off option). I remember Thomas mentioned the hangar bay control room, the impulse engine as well as the main deflector will be a clear part, but what’s with those nacelle parts?


----------



## John P

Yes they will. The test shots we've sen here are simply molded in all gray for convenience, that's all.


----------



## John P

heiki said:


> Who is reviewing the test shots?


 I'm sure RC2 has some mailroom kid who collects Hot Wheels and has no clue about Star Trek looking at them right now.


----------



## ThomasModels

Test shots are not in yet. The tooling process is continuing.

Everything about the mock up was very 'tight' and well fitting. A few areas requiring final adjustment needed to be made in the tooling stage.

After all tooling is cut and plastic injected, we will receiving test shots. When this happens, it will be photographed and posted on our site. More importantly, it will be assembled and checked for fit issues and any revision notes if needed will be made. The decals will also be scaled and reshaped to fit.




> Will the warp nacelle flux chillers (the blue panels inboards) be moulded in clear?


Well, yes. :hat:


----------



## John P

Thomas, I hope they'll at least have you advising that mailroom kid checking the test shots .


----------



## Gary Young

Thomas-
THANK YOU from all of us for the update, long overdue. we are all anxiously awaiting the pics of them. this is going to be THE best selling PL kit ever, period. i know that may sound abit premature but i think i'm right. just look at the interest this thread has generated. i'm buying five right off the bat-i mean it! :thumbsup:


----------



## ThomasModels

Yeah sorry, been very occupied.

New images have been uploaded to our site at
http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/

*We* will continue bringing you new images every couple of days on that page to hold you guys over! Hopefully at least until the kit is released. We're running out of decent shots of the asssembled model, so they may be a few parts and pieces shots and some that aren't quit up to par.


----------



## RogueJ

Thomas,
I just wanted to thank you and Polar Lights for allowing us to see the various shots of the model under development. It's interesting to see some of the steps required to make a gem of a kit. Hats off to both you and PL.

Rogue


----------



## Captain-Raveers

I love the shot of the last pic...proof59.jpg That is a beauty there! I too am excited about this kit and can't wait to get my hands on it. 

Trent


----------



## enterprise_fan

Hey Dave. When I "clicked" on the link to the update site I got the message below. I also got the same message on the link in my favorites folder. What am I doing wrong?

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /refitproof/ on this server. 
You may need to create an index.html page or enable the directory browsing by creating an .htaccess file containing "Options +Indexes".



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.31 Server at www.thomasmodels.com Port 80


----------



## Trek Ace

I got the same thing when I checked.


----------



## kahless72

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /refitproof/ on this server. 
You may need to create an index.html page or enable the directory browsing by creating an .htaccess file containing "Options +Indexes".



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.31 Server at www.thomasmodels.com Port 80

So like what the heck is this Thomas? Why can't we access your link?


----------



## ThomasModels

Sorry guys. I shut and locked the door on my way out!

It should be unlocked and readable now.


----------



## Trek Ace

Thanks, Thomas!


----------



## starmanmm

Love the detail on the hull!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## idman

DRRROOOOOLLLLLL, Only one or so more months to go.


----------



## kahless72

Yeah Thanks for unlocking the link.


----------



## Garbaron

ThomasModels said:


> Well, yes. :hat:



Thanks for the info Thomas!

Now I can make definite plans on how to light that properly.

One more question, might it be possible for you to give me the same treatment regarding the Refit as you did with the NX-01 (ordering a second model, which provides you with the funds for shipping to Germany)?


----------



## John P

I gotta come up with a single-point stand for mine. Something about those supports bugs me.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Which pic has the supports?


----------



## ninjrk

John P said:


> I gotta come up with a single-point stand for mine. Something about those supports bugs me.


I plan on mounting mine to the side, with umbillical supports and gangways to a section of some sort of spacedock (would love to do the one from "Wounded Sky", not sure how it would turn out) to give it a floating illusion.

Matt


----------



## John P

Dave Hussey said:


> Which pic has the supports?


 The last one, "proof 59."


----------



## Dave Hussey

"Doh!!"


----------



## Treadwell

Gorgeous.

Many of the portholes look like they protrude _from_ the surface. Or are my my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## justinleighty

Treadwell said:


> Many of the portholes look like they protrude _from_ the surface. Or are my my eyes deceiving me?


Those protrusions are just placeholders to show where the clear parts will be.


----------



## Mike Warshaw

Actually, John, looking at shot 58, the stand looks disappointing. I could do the same thing with paper plates.


----------



## John P

I like the base itself, but I'm thinkin' i'll try to build up a representative section of the spacedock behind it and use that for support somehow.

No reflection on Thomas, but I haven't been happy with a Star trek model stand since the original triangular one (some of Ertl's were just plain hideous). I even bought a couple of resin casts of that first one at a con once. Hm, maybe I can scratch build a larger version of it...


----------



## Captain-Raveers

Or.....you could scratch build a full sized Drydock to go with the model and have a clear rod running from out of the bottom of the ship to a black base with a star field painted on it .....just a suggestion.  But could you imagine a Drydock at that size to match the scale of the PL Refit Enterprise?? 

Trent


----------



## Mike Warshaw

Wait a minute -- I was kidding. I really do like the paper plates.


----------



## kahless72

I would have to agree with John P, the bases for these models suck, So I am going to use a piece of Lava Rock for the base for my NX-01. 

Hey Thomas, Can you give any hints of the the next model will not be?


----------



## John P

I can definitively state it will not be Cyrano Jones' shuttle.
I hope.


----------



## Mike Warshaw

John's pushing for the alien Nazi Amerika bomber from Enterprise.


----------



## ChrisDoll

Box of 1,000 ping-pong balls and some cement - Balok's Fesarius in 1/1000 scale.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Yeah, definitely don't like the supports. Don't think I'll be using them. But the kit sure looks great!

Brad.


----------



## John P

But they might make nice warp conduits for the cutaway version I'm planning! .


----------



## Captain-Raveers

John if you can pull off a cut-away model with this sucker I'll be MAJORLY impressed.

Trent


----------



## StarshipClass

Congrats, Thomas! Truly a work of art! :hat:


----------



## SgtofMarines

Holy schnikies!!!!!!!! That's downright gienormous! I will have to have one.


----------



## big-dog

Thank you, thank you, for those piccies. I showed them to my fiance, know what she said? Seriously? You'll have to get 2.  

What? I'm not kidding. she said I had to get 2. So I could do 1 the way it looks in the movie, and 1 with all the doors and such open, with full interiors. BTW she loves sci-fi, especially Star Trek, and does crafts, so she thinks model building is great.


----------



## ClubTepes

Thomas,
As always thanks for the update. Hopefully the tooling boys will get this thing right quickly speeding it into our hot sweaty little hands.

A quick question please to ease our minds (or confirm our worst fears). If this question has been asked in some other form elsewhere I appologise and I welcome being directed to it. - I haven't had a lot of 'paroozing' time lately. And hopefully its something you can answer.

Is this your last project with PL in regards to Trek or do you still have 'irons in the fire' on this matter. 

Thanks


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

This probably has been covered, so I apologize in advance, but why is this kit being labeled as the "A?"

http://www.playingmantis.com/pl/coming_soon_details.php?articleid=737


----------



## BatToys

Proof 59 was very impressive. It looked like I was seeing an Enterprise from a movie than a toy. Great angle. And it looks so solid, not hollow as you would expect from a model kit. With the right painter it will look like a movie prop.


----------



## Garbaron

Shock!!
They got it all wrong!

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof59.jpg

Notice: 

the starboard side shows the five view ports in front of the docking port, this makes her the TMP refit. 

BUT 

the secondary hull features the ENT-A belly deflector grid!


Just kidding, I know those parts are interchangeable :jest: 



Regarding the „ why is it labelled A?”

OK you’re right the label should be like NCC-1701/ NCC-1701-A

Simply because you can build it as seen in TMP or STIV or TUC


----------



## John P

Captain-Raveers said:


> John if you can pull off a cut-away model with this sucker I'll be MAJORLY impressed.
> 
> Trent


 You me both, baby!


----------



## justinleighty

big-dog said:


> Thank you, thank you, for those piccies. I showed them to my fiancée, know what she said? Seriously? You'll have to get 2.
> 
> What? I'm not kidding. she said I had to get 2. So I could do 1 the way it looks in the movie, and 1 with all the doors and such open, with full interiors. BTW she loves sci-fi, especially Star Trek, and does crafts, so she thinks model building is great.


OK, three words: MARRY HER SOON!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

*OH MY GOD, DUDE!!* Do _*not*_ let her go!!


----------



## jgoldsack

Hmm... my wife has no problems with my modelling habit.. when I showed her the 1/350 Refit, she told me to buy 4, build em up, and sell 2....heh


----------



## Disillusionist

Same with my girlfriend. She enjoys my hobbies more than I do. In fact, I think she spent more money at Wonderfest than I did. She's most definitely a keeper. :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks

And she looks better, too.  

Again, good meetin' ya'll at WF this year. Definitely two of the nicest folks I met that weekend. 
- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## capt Locknar

My spousal unit is pretty kewl with my hobby too. She isn't happy with me wanting to get 10 cases of the ol refit but she said if I can find room (and she MEANT, not on the sofa or the bed) i could get them. I really should get that ferret for her that she wants because she never really complains when I get a new model (other than where I put it lol)


----------



## John P

Hell, a ferret could live _inside _this model!


----------



## capt Locknar

Thats the truth, and the ferret can also take off with the little 2500 scalers I got. Theiving little pets those things are lol


----------



## grantf

this thing had better happen http://www.thomasmodels.com/ look at 59-64!


----------



## nutsnbolts

It's gonna be a very merry christmas indeed!


----------



## woozle

nutsnbolts said:


> It's gonna be a very merry christmas indeed!


No it isn't. Think of all those poor kids that won't have Santa come to their houses, because we'll be up all night, Christmas Eve, test-fitting Enterprise parts.


----------



## nutsnbolts

Oh , I don't know. One Enterprise for little Billy , one for little Sally... "Whadya mean you don't like it? You're gonna build it and you ARE gonna like it. There are children in other countries that only have AMT's! Go to your room , er workbench."


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

"Ahhh, We used to *wish* we had a starship when we were your age...You know there are starving kids in China who'd _love_ to have a starship...."


----------



## woozle

Hexk, there are probobly kids in China that already have one..


----------



## heiki

So will the rest of the vulcan shuttle be available with this kit?


----------



## StarshipClass

^^Those are regular Federation non-warp shuttles.


----------



## heiki

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ^^Those are regular Federation non-warp shuttles.


Go back and look at the movie! This was also the vulcan shuttle that came off the warp sled.


----------



## heiki

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ^^Those are regular Federation non-warp shuttles.


Here's a picture of one at Fantastic Plastic;
http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/VULCAN%20WARP%20SHUTTLE%20REAR%20LEFT%

From Probert;


----------



## soloboy5

Yes, but I think he's saying its not that one!


----------



## heiki

soloboy5 said:


> Yes, but I think he's saying its not that one!


I hear that but compair the two pictures.


----------



## Trek Ace

Thomas did mention earlier on that we would not want for accessory craft for this kit. I don't recall if that specifically referred to a warp sled, but there is a good chance that there may be one included, or, at the very least, as an aftermarket part.

Here's the pic of the earlier post:










No warp sled in the pic, but that doesn't necessarily rule it out.


----------



## chiangkaishecky

I honestly don't know if this is true or not, from Starshipmodeler's Trek forum, Owen Oulton, half of aftermarket producer MMI, writes "Actually, the shuttle shown in the preliminary Probert matte paintings, on which this shuttle is based, are quite a bit smaller than the so-called "Vulcan" long range shuttle with its warp sled."


----------



## Griffworks

Yes, what Owen said is true. There are matte paintings of the hangar/cargo deck area that either Probert did or were done off his drawings/at his direction that portray the small "dockport" shuttlecraft. Said shuttlecraft would have to be smaller than the "Vulcan shuttle" that Spock disembarks from, given how small an area the storage decks appear to be. If you own it, check out "The Art of Star Trek" in the "TMP" section of the book for a look at what I'm on about, as it has one or two test shots w/the matte painting added in. Also, you can see one of the test shots in b &w w/the matte painting in "Mr. Scott's Guide to the Enterprise". 

HTH, 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## StarshipClass

soloboy5 said:


> Yes, but I think he's saying its not that one!


Yeah, that's what I meant. I figured the warp sled was an attachment however, it appears that, as pointed out above, the Vulcan shuttle is too big to be the same ones as in the paintings. I never noticed the size difference. :freak: (Thanks, Owen, Chiang, and Jeff for pointing that out!)


----------



## heiki

Please do consider that this is the vulcan shuttle. Go back and compair the panel lines of the actual prop and that prototype. They do line up.


I do see that the number of accessory shuttles shown seem to represent what we saw inside the E in that matte painting.


----------



## StarshipClass

heiki said:


> Please do consider that this is the vulcan shuttle. Go back and compair the panel lines of the actual prop and that prototype. They do line up.


I don't have a problem with it, but apparently the scales don't match up due to the elaborate docking sequence in ST:TMP showing the Vulcan version of the shuttle to be a bit too big to fit as depicted in the shuttlebays of a _Constitution-refit_ class ship.


----------



## John P

Oh who cares? We're getting shuttles!


----------



## drewid142

They continue to taunt us with images... there a new #66 in the Thomas Models Update

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/


----------



## grantf

#66 inside deflector molded in chrome as a light reflector? or frosted clear as a defuser?


----------



## grantf

@#@#$ I don't even give at rat's ass (or ferrets ass) I (all of us) just whant the @#%$#@% model.


----------



## kahless72

Amen to what Grantf said, we want the darn model! And the fact we are getting scaled shuttles too....... I have money set aside for 4 of these babies! I dunno where I will store them, but I will find a place somewhere; BUT I am getting them!


----------



## ThomasModels

In image 65 the reflector cup I put in the front secondary hull part is visable. This concave dish will act as a reflector for a 5mm diameter LED placed in center. Sort of like a big flashlight. The clear deflector dish part gets placed on top, away from the bulb to allow for some light dispersion.

No chrome plating, sorry. And it wasn't from a lack of trying!


----------



## woozle

Re: the deflector, i plan to use an UV LED and white deflector dish. that will make the white dish glow, instead of looking like a flashlight.


----------



## starmanmm

So, should the big question be, are we going to make the October release date?


----------



## ChrisDoll

As was previously stated, that will all depend on the upcoming test shots. I would give it until at least January - not because I have no confidence in the abilities of those involved, that's just a prudent guess on how long it's going to take to shake out any last issues.


----------



## Warped9

I hope PL plans on a decent production run because I think these babies are gonna _sell._


----------



## Edge

starmanmm said:


> So, should the big question be, are we going to make the October release date?


Dave M's comment on the release date (and other kits):

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=848634&postcount=24

Edge


----------



## kahless72

SO Dave, what's the new model going to be for 2005?!?


----------



## BatToys

ThomasModels said:


> This concave dish will act as a reflector for a 5mm diameter LED placed in center. Sort of like a big flashlight. The clear deflector dish part gets placed on top, away from the bulb to allow for some light dispersion.
> 
> No chrome plating, sorry. And it wasn't from a lack of trying!


Is the light supposed to be light blue?
How would chrome helped?


----------



## razorwyre1

BatToys said:


> Is the light supposed to be light blue?
> How would chrome helped?


imagine a flashlight lens.... y'know how the chromed reflector cup behind the glass helps magnify the light from the bulb? bingo!

yes blue when the ship is in motion, amber/copper when the ship is moving at slow speeds or at rest


----------



## AZbuilder

Why not use alum. foil glued to the concave portion of the deflector dish. 


AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## John P

AZbuilder said:


> Why not use alum. foil glued to the concave portion of the deflector dish.


 Because it crinkles all to hell when you try to wrap it around the inside of a ball, and it's impossible to smooth.

Paint it with Testors Chrome Silver, or Alclad Chrome. that should be good enough.


----------



## Trek Ace

With most LED's you don't even need much of a reflector, as most of the light is very directional and projects forward anyway.


----------



## ClubTepes

Trek Ace said:


> With most LED's you don't even need much of a reflector, as most of the light is very directional and projects forward anyway.


True, just a result of the design LEDs have a built in reflector so the only light hitting the 'reflector' would be what bounced back onto it from the clear cover piece.

I would suggest frosting the LED with steel wool or something as a LED projects light in a random shape that might be visiable on the clear part.

As a matter of fact, I would suggest frosting the back of the clear part as well to further hide the LED.


----------



## pagni

Why not just use a flashlight reflector ? Looks like the scale wouldnt be too far off.
Flashlights are cheap, just pop the reflector out and cut it to fit.
(If you just have to have a chrome reflector)


----------



## Garbaron

The „flashlight reflector“ trick isn’t going to work very good! Especially if you consider to use LED’s to light the dish. As was pointed out, LED light is mostly emitted straight forward (the tip of an LED acts as a lens). However you might place some difusor between the LED and the dish. For my AMT refit, I placed the bulb centred behind some white plastic sheet that has a blue transparent foil on the inside. Its connected where the dish housing meets the engineering hull. Its far enough away from the actually dish and thereby nicely defuses the light of the bulb to not appear as a bright spot at the middle of the main deflector dish. That’s what will happen with a straight forward flashlight approach and no diffuser. I tried that also when figuring a way to get the “correct” dish effect.

Here are some shots of how it turned out:

http://www.culttvman.com/thorsten_scholz_ncc-1701-a_pic_5.html

http://www.culttvman.com/thorsten_scholz_ncc-1701-a_pic_19.html


----------



## John P

pagni said:


> Why not just use a flashlight reflector ? Looks like the scale wouldnt be too far off.
> Flashlights are cheap, just pop the reflector out and cut it to fit.
> (If you just have to have a chrome reflector)


 Why go thru all that trouble when Thomas has designed reflector right into the kit specifically for this that's already the right shape and size and only needs to be painted silver? :freak:


----------



## James Henderson

And if you really just have to have chrome, you could always send the part to ChomeTech or one of the other chrome plating services.

James


----------



## pagni

John P said:


> Why go thru all that trouble when Thomas has designed reflector right into the kit specifically for this that's already the right shape and size and only needs to be painted silver? :freak:


 I'm not planning on going through all that trouble myself. I'm simply
responding to an earlier post that suggested using a reflector not "unlike" 
one that is used in a flashlight. A subsequent post by Thomas commented that he had attempted to have that particular piece chromed to no avail. 
Do I care whether its chromed or not ? Not particularly. I was merely trying
to add to the discussion.


----------



## djdood

I might try molding a clear resin peice (blob) over the top of an LED inserted through the hole in the kits dome (painted with metalcoat and polished).

The resin blob would (hopefully) difuse the light around a bit and get some of it going in a non-directional path.

What I'm hoping to emulate is the clear plastic inserts the Bandai kits use, but on a much simpler scale and with only one outlet for the light.


----------



## brain

Also, a wide angle LED would help. Theres no point sticking a 15-20 degree LED in it and hope fo rthe best - something to difuse the light will definately be needed.


----------



## Marco Scheloske

How about lightsheet? Shouldn`t it be perfect for that purpose? I`m happy to have a big enough piece left from this project:

http://www.phoxim.de/marco_scheloske_stargate1/4%20Light%20burst%20+%20active.jpg

I plan to do the main deflector very similar: A printed screenshot on semi-transparent film, backlit with pink / blue lightsheet. That way it will look red when turned off and blue when active!

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## StarshipClass

How about bronze window tint with bright blue light and reflective surface behind it?


----------



## TrekFX

Yeah, I was thinking LightSheet also. I might have some around here somewhere... :jest:


----------



## woozle

I'm curious.. has anybody else tried the trick of using an Ultra Violet LED behind white plastic? It makes the plastic seem to glow with it's own luminesence, without the flashlight effect. The rest of the inside surface has to be masked as normal.


----------



## razorwyre1

Marco Scheloske said:


> How about lightsheet? Shouldn`t it be perfect for that purpose? I`m happy to have a big enough piece left from this project:
> 
> http://www.phoxim.de/marco_scheloske_stargate1/4%20Light%20burst%20+%20active.jpg
> 
> I plan to do the main deflector very similar: A printed screenshot on semi-transparent film, backlit with pink / blue lightsheet. That way it will look red when turned off and blue when active!
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> Marco


red???????????


----------



## Garbaron

Right! 

It needs to be grey when unpowered, amber for sublight speed and blue for warp dirve!
But it's never RED!


----------



## Marco Scheloske

Garbaron said:


> Right!
> 
> It needs to be grey when unpowered, amber for sublight speed and blue for warp dirve!
> But it's never RED!


Ok, ok, calm down, fellows - "amber", not red. For me its a brown tending a lot to the red side, so I just wrote "red".

By the way, it`s never "warp dirve", but "warp _drive_"  

...see? Got you too!  

Back to the topic: When you do the deflector the way I described it looks dark brown/red when unpowered (I already tested that). For me it looks dead-on like the standby mode of that device.

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## grantf

121 posts left and counting.....


----------



## 1701ALover

Just to throw another idea into the mix, have any of you ever tried heat-shrinking mylar onto a surface, particularly a curved surface. Perhaps chrome mylar would mold itself to the curved surface without crumpling or bubbling like aluminum foil, and give the nice, mirror-like plating some of you are looking for. A hair-dryer should probably work, but try it on a test piece of something to make sure it won't cause the plastic to soften and lose its shape.


----------



## Rogue1

> By the way, it`s never "warp dirve", but "warp _drive_"
> 
> ...see? Got you too!


 HA!!!!!


----------



## cinc2020

*More pics*

Two more pics of the Big E in "dry dock" have been posted in the usual spot.

I don't think I can take this anymore :freak:


----------



## kahless72

I have to tell ya, these pictures are impressive.


----------



## John P

1701ALover said:


> Just to throw another idea into the mix, have any of you ever tried heat-shrinking mylar onto a surface, particularly a curved surface. Perhaps chrome mylar would mold itself to the curved surface without crumpling or bubbling like aluminum foil, and give the nice, mirror-like plating some of you are looking for. A hair-dryer should probably work, but try it on a test piece of something to make sure it won't cause the plastic to soften and lose its shape.


 I magine that's work fine ont eh outside of a half-sphere, but on the _inside_? I think you'll end up with a drum head.


----------



## Disillusionist

Here's what you get when you use an old flashlight reflector behind the deflector dish. This is an older picture, but it shows the effect well. I tried a lot of different lighting methods, but the flashlight reflector seemed to work best. Granted, this is the Deboer, and it's a bit bigger, but I'm sure it'll work on the Polar Lights kit as well.

lit deflector


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Okay, besides me, is anyone just an little extra giddy that pics 68 & 70 are molded in white? Everything else has been shot in grey. Are those the test shots??


----------



## ThomasModels

Those two and all other images in this folder are of the prototype. They are actually grey and the camera flash makes them look lighter than they are.

I scrapped thru most of my digital pics to find more that didn't look too much like others and that would be useful but there are a few in the folder (and more to come) that aren't sharp and clear.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/


----------



## Trek Ace

Thanks for the new pics, Thomas.


----------



## John P

I know two things: I'm dying to get my hands on this; and it'll be a long time before I have the confidence to build it, especially with lights.

I'm all conflicted. :lol:


----------



## Marco Scheloske

John P said:


> I know two things: I'm dying to get my hands on this; and it'll be a long time before I have the confidence to build it, especially with lights.
> 
> I'm all conflicted. :lol:


John, I know exactly how you feel - I pre-ordered the NX-01, I got it as soon as my hobby shop got it... and it is still laying on my shelve, and it will still be there for a while... 

I see myself building the motion picture version _before_ I start the NX...


----------



## John P

Hell, I don't even WANT to start the NX. I really just bought it to encourage PL to keep going with the Trek license.

Thomas encouraged me a little, though - he suggested I not build it straight, rather modify it to a more TOS-feeling look. Sounds like a challenge. Maybe I will, then.


----------



## Captain-Raveers

*drool* I definitely can't wait to get mine either. I built the NX-01, but since it was my first time building a ship of that scale and I mostly super glued it cause I was a bit impaitent at the time lol...it's fallen apart. However I plan to buy me a new NX-01 sometime, but I think I'll build the Refit 1701 first.  By the way this model definitely looks lighting friendly for those "freaks"  Who like to light models lol...

Trent


----------



## EvilWays

I like the spotlights that are shown on Disillusionist's DeBoer model. That's something I'd like to do to a PL Ent. It'd be cool to come up with a circuit that'd turn them on in sequence like in the movies, but it'd probably be a bitch to create...


----------



## CvrleII

John P said:


> Thomas encouraged me a little, though - he suggested I not build it straight, rather modify it to a more TOS-feeling look. Sounds like a challenge. Maybe I will, then.


That's an idea I've been playing with... Fill in most of the engraved lines, add a deflector dish underneath like the Franz Joseph destroyer and an enlarged shuttlebay (so a Galileo could fit- barely  )

Cheers!
Tvrtko


----------



## Heavens Eagle

As to silvering the reflector, why not spray it with some chrome silver paint, then use a smoothing clear coat and some metalizer that can be polished to a reflective sheen. It doesn't have to be a perfect reflector, but more reflective than the base plastic is usually a good improvement.

Teh more pictures I see the more I want to get my hand on this kit. Have several of the crappy AMT kits. 2 of them smoothies and a couple of the later ones. One I bought only because it had the extra shuttle kit in it. I spent a fair amount of time on one of the smoothies, but never got it assembled since they were such awful kits.


----------



## starmanmm

On a different note, I wonder that when this kit comes out, will the price of smoothies drop on ebay?


----------



## Trek Ace

I'm sure they won't lose their collectibility, because they are still "rare". But, folks will most likely now just get them as a collectible, rather than to build them as display models.


----------



## ArthurPendragon

I CAN'T WAIT ANYMORE !!!!

I WANT IT NOW !!!! DAMN !!!!


----------



## tardis1916

On my AMT refit, I placed the LED about 2-3 inches back. This way, the entire beam covers the entire dish.


----------



## tardis1916

Cool idea, I plan to hang mine by the power cord like I do all my models, the only problem is that this is going to be a heaviest model I have ever hung. So does anyone know how heavy this thing is going to be?


----------



## Captain-Raveers

Those last few images 74-46 are sweet! It's cool to know the saucer sensor bands are correct and all ready on the model. It'll make it a lot easier to paint and we won't have to use decals now.  The bridge picture is cool too...god this model is gonna rock.

Trent


----------



## heiki

So, this will be a snap-together, right?


----------



## jgoldsack

heiki said:


> So, this will be a snap-together, right?



Surely you jest....


----------



## Dave Hussey

I heard that it will have wheels.


----------



## StarshipClass

And spring-loaded photon torpedoes! (Or is that a liability problem?)


----------



## Zombie_61

Yeah, they think us 40+ modelers are gonna swallow 'em. :freak:

With all the interior detail parts, you'd think there were plans to include a detailed bridge with a removable dome.


----------



## heiki

Zombie_61 said:


> ....With all the interior detail parts, you'd think there were plans to include a detailed bridge with a removable dome.


Like, why not then!?


----------



## Ziz

I think Thomas and Dave's original concept for the interiors was to only show what could be viewed from the outside of the "real" ship - through windows or doors. The Bridge is totally enclosed, so making a "cutaway" part wouldn't be accurate.


----------



## jgoldsack

Ziz said:


> I think Thomas and Dave's original concept for the interiors was to only show what could be viewed from the outside of the "real" ship - through windows or doors. The Bridge is totally enclosed, so making a "cutaway" part wouldn't be accurate.



Though it would still be a neat thing to have....


----------



## tripdeer

Muh!!! Me want!!! ME WANT!!! muh! mu.. *ahem* Excuse me... *rushes out*

- Dan


----------



## John P

Ziz said:


> I think Thomas and Dave's original concept for the interiors was to only show what could be viewed from the outside of the "real" ship - through windows or doors. The Bridge is totally enclosed, so making a "cutaway" part wouldn't be accurate.


 Yeah, there wasn't a plan to do the bridge; but Thomas' original draft called for detail in the rec room (I think he told me it was something like 12 pieces in there, including clear!); and all the cargo bays and docking hatches under the saucer were to be able to be opened. PL nixed those. I have a sneaking suspicion Thomas just put those in to GIVE them something to cut, so he could save the botany bay (oh no!) and officers' lounge. That's an old designer's trick.

But hey, who's gonna be first to give us a resin aftermarket bridge, Huh? huh? DLM? JT? PNT? Federation Models (dammit, he needs an acronym!)


----------



## Trek Ace

I'd think that PNT will be filling in most, if not all of the options that were "cut" by PL as aftermarket parts.


----------



## John P

He'd be wise to. I imagine he already has the plans .


----------



## BATBOB

Funny. I had this dream last night that I was in Walmart and saw this kit for $54 Canadian. Along side of it were re-issues of all the AMT TREK + Leif Erickson kits that I want as well. I loaded my shopping cart and made a bee-line for my car so my wife wouldn't see them. Then I woke up. :>(


----------



## ArthurPendragon

John P said:


> But hey, who's gonna be first to give us a resin aftermarket bridge, Huh? huh? DLM? JT? PNT? Federation Models (dammit, he needs an acronym!)


Well... not the bridge, but I'm thinking in doing a ST-V style Shuttlebay interior for the NCC-1701 A version.... BUT right now it's only an idea (and I must say in advance, the ST-V shuttlebay FILMING SET, DO NOT fit correctely inside the Enterprise hull...

If I do it, DLM will sell.


----------



## ThomasModels

Actually, it was my idea to have all 1/350 scale ships with interiors including the bridge.

The NX-01 being the first 1/350 scale kit was to have the bridge interior and flight deck. Time and budget constraints killed off the interiors during the mock up process which was already painfully long.

While designing the kits, clear parts are of course designated. Since this kit was to have a bridge interior, the top bridge cap was designated to be cast in clear to show it off.

One day I received a phone call asking what the translucency finish for the bridge cap should be. I said since the interior was nixed months earlier, there was no need for the clear cap. But it was too late. The cap was already cut into the tool to yield clear parts.

The same idea for a bridge interior was intended for the refit kit but never even made it to the mock up design phase.

A bunch of other stuff was designed for that kit that never made it to the mock up stage, including the Star Trek 5 flight deck. That and all of the saucer interiors including the crew Rec Deck will very probably be mini kits. Why not? _We_ do have the only accurate and licensed design plans for all those cool interiors! Not to mention the bridge and flight deck masters with shuttlepods for the NX-01 that are sitting here. Now to locate someone to do a limited run of 500 photo etched metal frets for that NX flight deck hand rails and stairs....


----------



## cobywan

There are so many options for photoetching. Finding someone to do it shouldn't be a proble. I know of, at least, three shops in the Seattle area alone.


----------



## Ziz

ArthurPendragon said:


> (and I must say in advance, the ST-V shuttlebay FILMING SET, DO NOT fit correctely inside the Enterprise hull...


Yeah, right. People keep telling me the TOS Bridge can't face forward...did I listen?


----------



## ThomasModels

cobywan said:


> There are so many options for photoetching. Finding someone to do it shouldn't be a problem.


 Yeah, I meant to say that I should actually _*look*_!

Art's done, films made....


----------



## sbaxter

BATBOB said:


> I had this dream last night that I was in Walmart and saw this kit for $54 Canadian. Along side of it were re-issues of all the AMT TREK + Leif Erickson kits that I want as well. I loaded my shopping cart and made a bee-line for my car so my wife wouldn't see them.(


So even in your _dreams_ your wife gives you a hard time about your model purchases? 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## ArthurPendragon

ThomasModels said:


> A bunch of other stuff was designed for that kit that never made it to the mock up stage, including the Star Trek 5 flight deck. That and all of the saucer interiors including the crew Rec Deck will very probably be mini kits.
> 
> 
> 
> So, that´s the answer to all of our prayers !
> 
> Who will offer these "minikits" ? Polar Lights ? PNT ?
Click to expand...


----------



## John P

Go Tom, GO!

I especially think you should issue resins of the ST:V hangar deck and ST:VI officers' lounge. Can't really do an accurate model of the "A" with refit interiors.


----------



## EvilWays

A wise man once said "Git 'er done!"


----------



## ArthurPendragon

As Thomas would say, more new "old" stuff:

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof78.jpg

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof79.jpg

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof80.jpg

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof81.jpg

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof82.jpg


----------



## MGagen

Ziz said:


> Yeah, right. People keep telling me the TOS Bridge can't face forward...did I listen?


All things are possible if you ignore scale and/or shape.

Mark :wave:

P.S.: It's still a beautiful job and I hope to see in person at Wonderfest sometime in the next decade or two...


----------



## John P

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof80.jpg

Looks like they didn't quiiiite get the leading edge of the pylon mounting fairing to match the curve in the drawing. Unless it's the angle of the photo.


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof80.jpg
> 
> Looks like they didn't quiiiite get the leading edge of the pylon mounting fairing to match the curve in the drawing. Unless it's the angle of the photo.


_Shades of TMOS! _ It's the shadows, me thinks!


----------



## jtwaclawski

John P said:


> http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof80.jpg
> 
> Looks like they didn't quiiiite get the leading edge of the pylon mounting fairing to match the curve in the drawing. Unless it's the angle of the photo.


Also, I have a bunch of photos of the studio model that show those 3mm 'raised' areas as being recessed. I hope they got that fixed.


----------



## BrandonAllan

I'm pretty sure they are raised. There are some good examples on the cloudster site including: http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPent59.jpg


----------



## ThomasModels

jtwaclawski said:


> Also, I have a bunch of photos of the studio model that show those 3mm 'raised' areas as being recessed. I hope they got that fixed.


 Hmmm....
I wonder if those alledged photos also indicate the height, err depth, of those plates 

Probably not.

You should contact Kirstie or PC at Viacom/Paramount licensing and inform them of the obvious blunder I, Dave, Doug, John, Mike, Steve and his guys have made.


----------



## tardis1916

*I Think we're going to need a bigger thread...*

Anyway, just asking because it would take me too long to look through the whole thread, are the windows going to raised like we have been seeing the prototype stage ora re thoose going to be holes with a claer part?


----------



## grantf

chill out the mock ups look great, I guess you could spend a grand on the deboers thing I'm Sure it's more accurate, really though chill.



Really, Rased plate detail? ........ Really just chill......... please.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I though I would mention that Thomas has 1/350 refit generic decals at:

http://www.pntmodels.com/movied.html

I am really looking foward to when the refit comes out, whenever.


----------



## capt Locknar

They look raised to me on the cloudster pics too.


----------



## cobywan

tardis1916 said:


> Anyway, just asking because it would take me too long to look through the whole thread, are the windows going to raised like we have been seeing the prototype stage ora re thoose going to be holes with a claer part?


I think they said four times that the windows are clear inserts. And that these pictures are of a resin prototype. Actually all the important information is in the first post.


----------



## heiki

ThomasModels said:


> .....You should contact Kirstie or PC at Viacom/Paramount licensing and inform them of the obvious blunder I, Dave, Doug, John, Mike, Steve and his guys have made.


Would you have the phone number handy? I have some questions about the other kits planned and suggestions for same.


----------



## Trek Ace

jtwaclawski said:


> Also, I have a bunch of photos of the studio model that show those 3mm 'raised' areas as being recessed. I hope they got that fixed.


 They're actually listed as .3mm on the plan.


----------



## ThomasModels

heiki said:


> Would you have the phone number handy? I have some questions about the other kits planned and suggestions for same.


 You, 50,000 fans and a couple webmasters do too!

Those people are only a few of the many lawyers working in a Viacom owned office. I cannot say for sure but I'm fairly certain they are not sitting around wondering what to do and waiting for someone to call and suggest what the next Star Trek kit should be.

Licensing has nothing to do with determining details, subject matter, or answering other similar questions by intrigued fans for license holders.

Aside from that, the subjects planned and being executed thru 2006 have already been made.

If you have suggestions or recommendations post them here! There are several threads on this board and several other boards covering what modelers would like to see in an upcoming Trek kit.


----------



## user1127

ThomasModels:
Will the 1:350 Refit kit have any type of 'saddle' to insert the pylons into the secondary hull? I presume the nacelles will be heavier than the NX-01, thus needing better insertion reinforcement to prevent their weight from either a slow degredation of the hull seam, or an eventual droop.
Also, will the manufacturer make a test run of a few (10) kits to check for joint, seam, and molding abnormalities?
thanks.

-Ivan


----------



## Ziz

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof35.jpg

and

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof83.jpg

Looks like the pylon gets "trapped" between the secondary hull parts, not something that just gets stuck in afterwards.


----------



## ArthurPendragon

ThomasModels said:


> Aside from that, the subjects planned and being executed thru 2006 have already been made.


So, you mean that tha 1/1000 Refit, 1/24 Galileo, the 1/350 TOS Enterprise and KTinga mockups were already done ?

Please, post photos here as soon as possible...


----------



## idman

I think There should a 1:1 Accurate scale kit of the old exploration set I can't afford the MR stuff. But I sure would like to see something like that. What do you guys Think?


----------



## ThomasModels

Already thunk about three years ago when pitching suggestions!










And to carry on the tradition....


----------



## Rogue1

Now *that* would be cool!


----------



## idman

OW MY GAWD  Now That's What I'm Talk'n bout OH PLEASE PLEASE Say I WILL BE DONE. That would be Soooo cooll for next year. Come on Thomas tell em we need and want this stuff. After seeing those pics you will excuse me while I go change my underwear now. :lol:


----------



## Warped9

ThomasModels said:


> Already thunk about three years ago when pitching suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to carry on the tradition....


Oh, my Lord! This just _has_ to happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## idman

Must Have Must Have Must Have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trek Ace

I remember you posting those away's back, Thomas. I hope those someday will come to pass. 

BTW, your box art should read "Away Team Field Equipment" on the 24th Century gear.


----------



## John P

Dream on, you crazy diamond.
Or something like that.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Well, despite the fact that Polar Lights made its name on figure model kits, my repeated suggestions for Star Trek figure kits in the Aurora style with a diorama base have not been positively received.

I realy don't expect to see one at all.

Huzz


----------



## kahless72

Well I would still like to see a 1/350 Klingon Bird of Prey.......To go with the Refit-E. And I am a klingon fan. Though, a collection of all the Enterprises in 1/1000 scale would be nice too.


----------



## John P

Honestly, you can call the Ertl BoP 1/350 scale and nobody could _possibley _argue .


----------



## Trek Ace

The Playmates BOP was pretty close to 1/350, based on the ILM scale.


----------



## heiki

John P said:


> Honestly, you can call the Ertl BoP 1/350 scale and nobody could _possibley _argue .


Well, we do know how large the landing gear is in relation to a garbage can. Zinc plated steel I think.


----------



## StarshipClass

heiki said:


> Well, we do know how large the landing gear is in relation to a garbage can. Zinc plated steel I think.


Good point! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

There is a really good Trek starship website that goes into scales pretty indepth, arsitis-something or other(John P. would probably be able to give us the link off the top of his head, I'm on a break a work and can't recall it at the moment...)

One of the problems and confusions with the scaling of Birds of Prey and other ships is not only is there not one set Bird of Prey scale/class, but often the FX guys increased the BOP's relative sizes during fly-bys in battles etc for dramatic effect and ignored proper scaling.

That sight, if John P or late I can find the link to it, has a really good article on K'Tinga/D-7 classes and scaling as well...


But you're 100% right Heiki, the garbage can would be perfect for properly scaling the "Voyage Home" BOPrey! Let's just hope they bothered to keep that piece in scale with the rest of the ship and just didn't do a mock-up of just that part for the shot...  

Anybody care to check out the DVD? I don't have it yet...


----------



## cobywan

What is the relation of the Gear to the Ship though? The landing gear on the FX miniature won't even fit into the hull.


----------



## Trek Ace

Like the Flying Sub landing gear.


----------



## Ignatz

I thought the gear to the FS will fit into the hull. Only you can't have an engine, flight deck and anything else in there at the same time!


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

cobywan said:


> What is the relation of the Gear to the Ship though? The landing gear on the FX miniature won't even fit into the hull.


Anyone have screen grabs?

Guess if we could get an idea of how big the extended gear is, it could still be used for scaling even if the full size mockup wasn't designed to properly hold it inside. I'm just concerned that the isolated shot of the landing gear may not have been created with a landing pad even connected to the mock up.


----------



## capt Locknar

wow almost 69 thousand views and almost 1000 replies. Helluva thread going on here.


----------



## starmanmm

> wow almost 69 thousand views and almost 1000 replies. Helluva thread going on here.


Soooooooo, can I build it now?????


----------



## nutsnbolts

So , just out of curiosity , anybody know what the world's biggest thread is?


----------



## John P

nutsnbolts said:


> So , just out of curiosity , anybody know what the world's biggest thread is?


 Very possibley here.

Check out "True Life Bush Horror." These guys have been whining about Bush since BEFORE the 2000 elections. Four years, going on 4,000 replies and almost 53,000 views. If it's not the longest thread, I nominate it for most pathetic. And some of those people are my freinds!

Okay, so the "world of fandom" thread is longer, but doesn't annoy me as much .


----------



## Rogue1

Radio star Howard Stern's BB Has a thread thats 3464 pages long, and has Replies: 69,261, Views: 293,313, and it has only been open for a couple of months. Thats got to be some sort of record.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

If I post 35 times to make it 1000 posts, what do I win?


----------



## StarshipClass

^^You get some geniune sore fingers!

How are things back in Alabama?


----------



## Jimmy B

Rogue1 said:


> Radio star Howard Stern's BB Has a thread thats 3464 pages long, and has Replies: 69,261, Views: 293,313, and it has only been open for a couple of months. Thats got to be some sort of record.


Its so congested it hasn't been able to take on new members for weeks.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Hi PerfesserCoffee,

I think I will share the prize with everyone. 
Alabama is still here in spite of that russian's visit.

Lloyd


----------



## StarshipClass

Great to hear, Lloyd!

Most of my family's there in Alabama. I've lived in Montgomery, Prattville, Troy for most of my early life and until a few years ago lived in Russellville. My father's down in Lillian and caught a good punch from the hurricaine (or is that 'himacaine'?) in Baldwin County.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

PerfesserCoffee,
Hope your family down here recovered alright. I got a surprised visit the weekend after 
Ivan from Thomas Sasser, he said he only had to deal with flooding.

Most of my family lives around Tampa, they made it ok.


----------



## kahless72

What is flooding? What is Rain?
We don't get much of that in ARIZONA!


----------



## Vardor

What is "ARIZONA"


----------



## Vardor

Evidently JAVA is required to edit a post?
Should have been :

What is "ARIZONA" ?


----------



## MitchPD3

Here's my 2 cents worth. #975


----------



## Captain-Raveers

I'll add one here....lets try to get this up to 1,000 posts peeps! 

Trent


----------



## ThomasModels

Here's another.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/


----------



## John P

Oh dear god it's GIGANTIC!!!
I think I'm gonna cry.


----------



## kahless72

Hey Thomas, if you have a completed Refit model by AMT put it next to the Reft by PL. Lets see the BIG difference!


----------



## Edge

<vader>Impressive.</vader>

We need a new set of pictures in the "ThomasModels.com/RefitTestShotOne" directory. That will really get the posts going!

Edge


----------



## KUROK

That is going to be one impressive kit to say the least.


----------



## ThomasModels

kahless72 said:


> Hey Thomas, if you have a completed Refit model by AMT put it next to the Reft by PL. Lets see the BIG difference!





















The master is in china being molded now. The above pics are about the only images I have of the 1/350 kit parts next to Ertl kit parts.


----------



## idman

My Gosh Just look At it the nacelle is bigger than the sec hull put together


----------



## kahless72

Oh okay, I thought you may have had a picture of both put together. 
*Darth Vader {Impressive, Most Impressive}*
And thants for the pics.


----------



## Ziz

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof28.jpg

Not with the Ertl kit, but still a nice comparison.


----------



## Dr. Brad

I am so looking forward to that kit. And I have no idea where I'm going to display it!


----------



## nutsnbolts

I gots to stay away from the refit proof page. Everytime , and I mean everytime, I go there I end up going thru all of them all over again. It's almost like holding crak up to an addict but never given 'em any. God , if I start developing odd symptoms , oh like , I don't know , deflector grid withdrawl , I don't know what I'm gonna do. Oh wait , yeah I do , BUY ONE!


----------



## Trek Ace

Buy one? Hell, buy a case!

If you're gonna fall prey to an addiction, you might as well go all the way!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

When I get the refit 1701, the first thing I am going to do is fill in the engraved aztec
pattern....sorry was thinking of the AMT kit. Never mind.


----------



## woozle

I just realized something. this model will show the interior of the cargo deck, including the forward bulkhead. In TMP, we never saw the forward end of the deck, I wonder what it looks like.


----------



## kahless72

Is the outer hual going to be clear? With all the detail inside, how will you see it? I guess look through one of the portals...........LOL


----------



## Trek Ace

The botanical gardens have large, clear windows for peeking into the interior. I dunno about the rest.


----------



## razorwyre1

kahless72 said:


> Is the outer hual going to be clear? With all the detail inside, how will you see it? I guess look through one of the portals...........LOL


all of the included interior areas (botanical and lounge) have windows large enough to look through. the shuttle bay/cargo deck has, of course the bay doors....


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> When I get the refit 1701, the first thing I am going to do is fill in the engraved aztec
> pattern....sorry was thinking of the AMT kit. Never mind.


 :lol:


----------



## Ziz

Trek Ace said:


> I understand that the bridge itself will be a clear piece. As Thomas stated earlier, there was originally going to be a miniature bridge interior included in the kit, but this was later nixed, although not before the outer bridge piece itself was included on the clear parts tree in the molds.


That was the NX, not the Refit.


----------



## John P

But I'm hoping for an aftermarket resin bridge. And undersaucer docking and cargo bays. And alternate ST:V hangar deck. And ST:VI officers' lounge. And rec room. And.....


----------



## Trek Ace

Ziz said:


> That was the NX, not the Refit.


 You're right, Ziz. My mistake.

Must be the painkillers I'm on from the surgery. I thought for sure it was the refit dome he spoke of. Sorry.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

woozle said:


> I just realized something. this model will show the interior of the cargo deck, including the forward bulkhead. In TMP, we never saw the forward end of the deck, I wonder what it looks like.


Woozle,

About the best shots I could find are in the *Art of Star Trek* book. Their are two paintings by Andrew Probert showing the cargo/hanger decks.
Of couse, their is the DVD, even though they do not show much.
hope this helps. 

Lloyd


----------



## cinc2020

*Interpretation*

Regarding stuff you don't get to see in the films (and even stuff you do see), the joy of model-building is to interpret, making your model distinct from the others. I'm going to build the kit largely without refering to photos or DVD. My colors, my interiors, and so forth. I won't scratchbuild much, however, since the kit is very impressive as is. 

An interesting, but big, diorama would be the Enterprise inside the Space Dock. One could build the whole interior as sections within a basement, for example. People could then view it through ports or something. I've seen railroad build-ups that are big like that.


----------



## cinc2020

*Free kit*

Do I get a free kit for posting the 1,000th reply? 

Cheap-shot, I guess.


----------



## Heavens Eagle

Yeah really cheap. How about 1001. :tongue:


----------



## ArthurPendragon

Lloyd Collins said:


> Woozle,
> 
> About the best shots I could find are in the *Art of Star Trek* book. Their are two paintings by Andrew Probert showing the cargo/hanger decks.
> Of couse, their is the DVD, even though they do not show much.
> hope this helps.
> 
> Lloyd


Here... Direct from the source ! 

http://probertdesigns.com/Folder_DESIGN/CargoBay-1.html

Here is everything we need... (I just hoped Andy Probert FINISHED his site someday... there´s a lot of treasures to be seen ).


----------



## John P

Eduard just came out with a fret of pre-colored photoetched 1/350 scale aircraft carrier deck crew.


----------



## woozle

Right, but that shows the AFT end of the cargo bay. Since the camera viewpoint was from the front, we don't see the forward end of the bay. 


> Eduard just came out with a fret of pre-colored photoetched 1/350 scale aircraft carrier deck crew.


 coolness!


----------



## Trek Ace

John P said:


> Eduard just came out with a fret of pre-colored photoetched 1/350 scale aircraft carrier deck crew.


 Which might be pressed into service as a starship hangar deck crew.


----------



## SeoulWind

I love those cargo bay shots, but wouldn't the shuttle elevators intersect the cargo pods that are stored under them when lowering shuttles to the maintenance bay Mr. Probert says is below the hangar deck? Hmm.

Mark Snyder
Seoul, Korea


----------



## ThomasModels

No.

The floor plan goes like this, from stern to fore:

Flight Deck

Elevators

Cargo Hold

The elevator wall section is most visable here
http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof47.jpg

The elevator section is the middle 'step'. No cargo holds in that area. The opening to the hanger bay is not there because it is not seen from the open flight deck door.


----------



## woozle

I wonder how it will look different, made as an Enterprise-A


----------



## swhite228

Looks like we will be waiting till January'05 for this kit and the Scorpian.

There will also be a 1/1000 Enterprise Nx-o1 snap kit in June

This from Steve's Retro Rocket news letter.


----------



## John P

Aw, come ON! Not _another _freakin' NX-01!


----------



## BATBOB

Look on the bright side John.....you can turn it into an Akira class.


----------



## Nova Designs

I think this is a really REALLY poor decision.


----------



## Roguepink

And you go where the marketing says to go if you are dealing with liscensing. Paramount controlls the liscense. They want to promote the only current Star Trek series. Therefore, if you want the money to come, you have to play the game. Or we can have NO kits and NO liscensing, if it would make you happy.

The idea is that you give them the promotional pieces they want and you get to do some of your own things along side.


----------



## cobywan

Not from a business point of view. This way they can get a bit more return from the immense amount of effort that went into the 1/350th scale kit. This also sets them on track to do Enterprises in a chronological order. (Hint, hint.) There are a few people who like the design and cant afford the big model. This gets them a ship to build. What would be cool is if they would do a metal finnish on it like they did with the DeLorean.


----------



## John P

Roguepink said:


> And you go where the marketing says to go if you are dealing with liscensing. Paramount controlls the liscense. They want to promote the only current Star Trek series. Therefore, if you want the money to come, you have to play the game. Or we can have NO kits and NO liscensing, if it would make you happy.
> 
> The idea is that you give them the promotional pieces they want and you get to do some of your own things along side.


 I think Dave once said Paramount isn't telling them what to do, it's entirely his suggestion and PM's decision.

Well, they seem to be doing an even release of classic subjects for their charter nostalgia customers (TOS E, D7, refit), and newer subjects to encourage the younger customers (NX, Scorpion, and another NX). What the heck, as long as they KEEP GOING (please god?).


----------



## woozle

How many new molds for the 10" model have paid for themselves?


----------



## Bay7

Wow,

Comet miniatures are listing this kit as £35.00!

That's really cheap considering the PL ToS enterprise costs £15 and the NX £45!!!

I'm going to assume it's correct as the original price was £50 and is now showing a price reduction -which is VERY un-like Comet!

Mike


----------



## Edge

John P said:


> Aw, come ON! Not _another _freakin' NX-01!


If true, I have to say Really, Really, Really bad decision.

*Another* kit of the lead ship from the worst Trek series *ever*.

Let's face it, 'Enterprise' is a failure on UPN with a built in audience,
not a modest success on NBC in the sixties!

Edge


----------



## DinoMike

Edge said:


> If true, I have to say Really, Really, Really bad decision.
> 
> *Another* kit of the lead ship from the worst Trek series *ever*.
> 
> Let's face it, 'Enterprise' is a failure on UPN with a built in audience,
> not a modest success on NBC in the sixties!
> 
> Edge


 No kidding. if this is true, it's a "Scorpion"-level BAD IDEA. So many more ships could be done in 1/1000 that would be so much better from a sales standpoint...

TOS Romulan Bird of Prey
USS Reliant
refit Enterprise/E-A
K'Tinga cruiser
Klingon bird of prey

.. and the list could go on. If it is indeed a kit of the NX-01, I have grave doubts about the future of the 1/1000 kits.... even more than before...


----------



## Dr. Brad

I'm not a huge fan of the NX-01 - I would have bought far more 1/1000 refits than I will buy of the NX-01, but it seems to be a better idea than the Scorpion. I wish we were privy to the decision making process. Maybe that the thought is that this will actually do better than the refit, at least while Ent is still on TV. 

Brad.


----------



## cobywan

John Eves, (The designer if the Scorpion) said at Wondefest that he begged for them to do it. He patterned the kit personally so it is as accurate as you will ever get it. But he could have been a bit more attached to some of his other designs. Personally I liked the Argo dropship and buggy. Those would be hot in 1/24th scale.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

NX-01,do not like it. I bought the 1/350 of the kit because of it's size, and it begs to be lit. Have not built yet, but when I do I will light it. I have never put lights in a model, and if I mess it up ,no big deal. I need the practice so I can light the refit.


----------



## kahless72

I know that this isn't part of the subject at hand, but I just wanted to let you'all know that I might be a daddy in about nine months.  My wife and I are going to the Doctor tomarrow to confirm if the cheap P. test was accurate or not.


----------



## Marco Scheloske

kahless72 said:


> I know that this isn't part of the subject at hand, but I just wanted to let you'all know that I might be a daddy in about nine months.  My wife and I are going to the Doctor tomarrow to confirm if the cheap P. test was accurate or not.


Hey, this is completely on topic! You`re going to need a bigger boat...  

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## Edge

cobywan said:


> John Eves, (The designer if the Scorpion) said at Wondefest that he begged for them to do it. He patterned the kit personally so it is as accurate as you will ever get it. But he could have been a bit more attached to some of his other designs. Personally I liked the Argo dropship and buggy. Those would be hot in 1/24th scale.


I didn't get the impression that he begged them to do a kit of the
Scorpion, but did try and get them to let him do the design work,
including the building of the prototype, once the decission was
made.

Edge


----------



## BATBOB

Khaless. Congrats. Fatherhood is great. My son is 3.

Home pregnancy tests are very accurate. If she tested positive she is pregnant. They say however if she tests negative to get a doctor to check blood to ensure "non-pregnancy".

This is on topic. My 3 year old has snapped together 2 kits. PL Tos E, and a F14 Eagle.

Getting them into the hobby early. Need a bigger boat....Bob


----------



## jgoldsack

kahless72 said:


> I know that this isn't part of the subject at hand, but I just wanted to let you'all know that I might be a daddy in about nine months.  My wife and I are going to the Doctor tomarrow to confirm if the cheap P. test was accurate or not.



Grats kahless 

I finally have room for when my 4 "bigger boats" arrive... got moved into our new house this weekend, and I have a whole office plus the garage for myself... not I can build my stuff somewhere other than a small section of my computer desk


----------



## cobywan

Edge said:


> I didn't get the impression that he begged them to do a kit of the
> Scorpion, but did try and get them to let him do the design work,
> including the building of the prototype, once the decission was
> made.
> 
> Edge


I got the impression he suggested it.


----------



## justinleighty

cobywan said:


> What would be cool is if they would do a metal finish on it like they did with the DeLorean.


That's a really good idea, cobywan. I've been thinking about how to get a good paint job on a 1/1000 NX, and that would certainly save a step or two.


And congrats, Kahless! When my wife became pregnant with our daughter (we have a second child on the way in February, btw), she found out with a home kit and called the doctor's office. They said if the home kit said "yes," then they weren't going to bother retesting, she was pregnant. Being a dad is great.


----------



## sbaxter

Edge said:


> If true, I have to say Really, Really, Really bad decision.


"I don't like it" isn't the same thing as "It will not sell." Surely, they looked at sales of the big kit as a factor in deciding to make this one.

I swear, as much fun as I have around here, I do have to say that many of us tend to look at those who make decisions we don't like as if they are some sort of Keystone Cop/cartoon character. Few people are as ridiculously stupid as they are often portrayed here.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## kahless72

Thanks all! 
We will find out the results of the test(that's being done tomarrow) on Friday, or Monday. And my wife hates to wait for anything. hheehehhe

So I am pacing double time, first for the release of this Refit model and this baby thing. It's all good though.


----------



## Edge

sbaxter said:


> "I don't like it" isn't the same thing as "It will not sell." Surely, they looked at sales of the big kit as a factor in deciding to make this one.
> 
> I swear, as much fun as I have around here, I do have to say that many of us tend to look at those who make decisions we don't like as if they are some sort of Keystone Cop/cartoon character. Few people are as ridiculously stupid as they are often portrayed here.
> 
> Qapla'
> 
> SSB


The only problem with that logic, is the decision to make the next kit,
whatever it is, was made *long* before the big NX-01 appeared on
retail shelves (it weren't done yet!). Just look at the poor sales of
'Enterprise' merchandise at ToysRUs stores and it will make you wish
this forum had a rolleyes emoticon!

Edge


----------



## Darth Bill

This is an impressive kit, this new Enterprise. Might make me wanna do a Star Trek model! (I mostly do Star Wars right now)


----------



## John P

It does .


----------



## StarshipClass

:freak: Is the Romulan fighter craft model kit available yet? I've got a sudden urge to purchase one  

Might even pick up a Kazon torpedo while I'm at it.


----------



## Edge

John P said:


> It does .


It would be nice if they actually rolled like this:









So you could say:
What another kit of the NX-01! Are they _trying_ to go
out of business?









Edge


----------



## Lloyd Collins

This is the *POLAR LIGHT FORUM* ,so how come no updates on what's coming out and when?  

Having to read it on Steve's site just seems wrong! :freak:


----------



## John P

---------------


----------



## Trek Ace

I like the yellow one.


----------



## razorwyre1

im a litle sketchy on a couple of things (well on a lot of things, but im talking about this sub-thread): ok taking it as read that the decision was made to do the 1/1000 nx01 before the 1/350 version hit the shelves, how far along in the design process would it have been at that time? i cant help but think that if the sales of the 1/350 version had tanked, they'd have 86'd the 1/1000. (so for everybody that said "terrible show, ugly ship" but bought the model, this bud's for you!)


----------



## EvilWays

Can't wait to get my hands on this model. Gonna do one with TWOK battle damage (thinking in anticipation of how I can recreate the damage of the port torpedo launcher) and TUC battle damage.

BTW, is it just me or did poor Ent "gain" more damage between TWOK and TSFS, or continuity error, or just to make Ent look really beat up? The screencaps seem to show more damage (two burn marks on the port aft side of the upper saucer, just left of the impulse engine and lots of damage on the starboard side, particularly around the secondary hull starboard airlock, around the starboard side of the arboretum(sp?), forward of the starboard side of the shuttlebay doors and burn marks on the starboard nacelle).


----------



## StarshipClass

EvilWays said:


> BTW, is it just me or did poor Ent "gain" more damage between TWOK and TSFS, or continuity error, or just to make Ent look really beat up?


IIRC, there was *no* damage to the starboard side of the secondary hull during _TWOK_. The damage magically appeared there in _TSFS _ because they wanted a cool shot of the 1701 facing off with the BOP and needed the 1701 on the left side of the screen (psychologically we tend to identify with the object on the left side of the screen when given two items to look at -- may have something to do with left brain/right brain or with the fact that we read from left to right  ). Since the damage was on the wrong side, the spfx folks invented some damage for the other side.

Personally, I really like the effect of the patched over damage on the starboard side. There's just no way to logically justify it within the context of just the two movies.


----------



## KUROK

*little guys*

Check this out.
Some of them are already painted in _TOS_ uniform colors, though...

http://www.hannants.co.uk/search/?FULL=ED17503


----------



## Opus Penguin

Check out the news at the Starship Modler site:

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/news.cfm

The refit and Scorpion are delayed until January 2005, and they will be releasing a 1:1000 scale NX-01 in June of next year. But the real good news is that the Star Trek line is not dead, and there are more kits planned for 2005.


----------



## StarshipClass

KUROK said:


> Check this out.
> Some of them are already painted in _TOS_ uniform colors, though...
> 
> http://www.hannants.co.uk/search/?FULL=ED17503


Wow! About 3 or 4 of those sets and you could model the ENTIRE CREW on the starship! :dude:


----------



## JamesDFarrow

I posted this before but though it was worth repeating.

There's a company named L'Arsenal that makes 1/350th Resin Figures.
These are actual figures, not Photo Etch ones.

The 1/350-1/400 scale naval figures set contains 50 figures in 15 different poses. They can be, if you are careful, slightly re-posed if you wish.

I got 3 sets and they are great.

Just another option.

James


----------



## Ziz

KUROK said:


> Check this out.
> Some of them are already painted in _TOS_ uniform colors, though...
> 
> http://www.hannants.co.uk/search/?FULL=ED17503





PerfesserCoffee said:


> Wow! About 3 or 4 of those sets and you could model the ENTIRE CREW on the starship! :dude:


I don't remember any "white shirts" or "purple shirts"....and only Kirk had green.


----------



## EvilWays

PerfesserCoffee said:


> IIRC, there was *no* damage to the starboard side of the secondary hull during _TWOK_. The damage magically appeared there in _TSFS _ because they wanted a cool shot of the 1701 facing off with the BOP and needed the 1701 on the left side of the screen (psychologically we tend to identify with the object on the left side of the screen when given two items to look at -- may have something to do with left brain/right brain or with the fact that we read from left to right  ). Since the damage was on the wrong side, the spfx folks invented some damage for the other side.
> 
> Personally, I really like the effect of the patched over damage on the starboard side. There's just no way to logically justify it within the context of just the two movies.


Well...I did watch TWOK again, and looking at the damage report screen shows damage to the starboard side...possibly scrapped footage or is the audience just to assume additional damage was done during the first pass?

The patch paneling was brilliant, and was done to both sides. I assume that there were a few days or so between leaving the Mutara sector for Earth and the actual arrival, because it's stated that the training crew was reassigned, so Ent probably ran into some assistance to "patch her up enough to get home" and replace some crew (but that's just my assumption based on what's given with the two movies).


----------



## StarshipClass

^^IIRC, there's a pass or two where you can see the starboard side of the secondary hull, at least obliquely, and there is no apparent damage.


----------



## EvilWays

When Ent slows up along side Regula 1, there's a shot of the secondary hull starboard side and there's no damage.


----------



## Marco Scheloske

Maybe the damage just appears later, not shown in the movie? Secondary effects of the forced out-warping from the Genesis wave? An on-board fire (not shown) that only could be fighted by blowing out hull parts?

There are always possibilities...

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## John P

Real-world explaination - it was just added for ST:III to make the shot look cool.

In-story explaination? Somebody somewher told me once that there's a novel telling a story between ST:II and ST:III where Kirk got into another fight on the way home from Genesis, and that's where the damage is from. Of course, sicne it's a novel, it's not canon.


----------



## Trek Ace

Maybe it was a canon...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

It should have been mentioned in ST:III. Star Trek fans do notice any changes. If the damage is canon them it should have been explained.


----------



## Guest

Why I am waiting for this model to come out.
I am doing an all star trek TMP model theme,
staring with the Travel Pod.

Chris Lee


----------



## Captain America

*Oh! My! God!!!!*

Just looking at the pictures gets me weak in the knees! All this for $60?! I gotta get me at LEAST one case!!

 

To Thomas & co....

THANK YOU!!!

Let's see:

• Enterprise
• Constitution
• Excalibur
• YorkTown

HMMMMM....


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Now we need the space dock model. Is that coming in 2005?


----------



## phicks

Chris Lee said:


> Why I am waiting for this model to come out.
> I am doing an all star trek TMP model theme,
> staring with the Travel Pod.
> 
> Chris Lee


Veeeeeery nice! What scale is that beautiful little travel pod? It looks bigger than 1/350 based on the laptop behind it?


----------



## justinleighty

Lloyd Collins said:


> Now we need the space dock model. Is that coming in 2005?


Look at the base of the model; get enough kits, you could build a space dock.


----------



## 1701ALover

> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lloyd Collins
> Now we need the space dock model. Is that coming in 2005?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the base of the model; get enough kits, you could build a space dock.
Click to expand...

Not exactly. The model base is merely a representation of the TMP drydock, and by no means could it be used to construct a dock large enough for this model. It appears to be only about 1/4-to-1/3 the size of the real thing. A drydock in 1/350 would be about 38 inches long, 15 inches high and about 22 inches wide. Besides which, it looks like a solid (or at least enclosed) piece, not the delicate filigree that the actual drydock was.

No offense to Thomas (I LOVE the ship, itself!!!!!! and can't wait for her to be released), but the display base is (for me, at least) a little disappointing. I've already planned something completely different for mine.


----------



## EvilWays

Another question is the spotlights...I've managed to trace some of the sources of the spotlights the Ent "projects", such as two lights each from the forward end of the warp nacelles, but I can't find out where the light sources are for the ones lighting up the Starfleet logos on the secondary hull, "Enterprise" just below the shuttlebay external landing deck, the lights on the dorsal neck, and the Ship ID on the outside part of the nacelles.

You can see where this is going...a mad quest for the perfect lighting setup (if there is such a thing, of course).


----------



## John P

EvilWays said:


> Another question is the spotlights...I've managed to trace some of the sources of the spotlights the Ent "projects", such as two lights each from the forward end of the warp nacelles, but I can't find out where the light sources are for the ones lighting up the Starfleet logos on the secondary hull, "Enterprise" just below the shuttlebay external landing deck, the lights on the dorsal neck, and the Ship ID on the outside part of the nacelles.
> 
> You can see where this is going...a mad quest for the perfect lighting setup (if there is such a thing, of course).


 The actual lighting rig for the model included a series of lights and mirrors that were mounted on a rig seperate from the model. Yeah, they cheated. there's probably no way to duplicate it on the model itself.


----------



## EvilWays

John P said:


> The actual lighting rig for the model included a series of lights and mirrors that were mounted on a rig seperate from the model. Yeah, they cheated. there's probably no way to duplicate it on the model itself.


Curses! Foiled again!


----------



## omnimodel

Howdy everyone.

I'm new to this board, but I've been modeling for a while. In regards to lighting the various insignias and logos, it may be possible to light them without the use of mirrors. 

For the lights on the dorsal neck and the wings, it is simply a matter of using narrow (10-15 degree) white LEDs in holes drilled at the correct angle. As for the secondary hull, shuttlebay, and nacelle logos, it may be possible to acheive a similar effect using backlighting.

Depending on the thickness, color and opacity of the styrene, you could:
1) mask off the areas where the insignias will be before laying down coats of black paint. 
2) remove the masks and topcoat as usual
3) epoxy white LED directly behind (inside) area you want lit
4) Hit the lights! 
Now, the areas that did not receive the coating of black should allow the light to leak through. Granted, this will probably result in more of a glow than a spotight effect, but it should come close. Also, if you wanted to enhance the effect, you could carefully sand the interior areas to the point whre the styrene becomes extremely thin.

Without having seen the final color and thickness of the plastic, I'm not sure if this will work... just a thought


----------



## John P

Just a thought, but a GOOD thought! 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Rogue1

I've thought of doing that in the past, but I agree there would be more of a glow, and any deformations in the plastic would make the glow dull in those spots causing...well... spots. Probably a dark yellowish looking color too.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I never liked the different spot lights on the refit.


----------



## kahless72

maybe try cutting out where the spots are suppose to light up and replace it with clear styrene (sanded of course).


----------



## ThomasModels

Just in case you guys missed it earlier in this thread, where there are spotlight projectors on the physical model there will be clear inserts to place lensed lights or LEDs to point to areas you want to simulate a spotlight effect.

I've seen it done on the smaller 22" Ertl model. The means to do the same are actually designed into this new kit.


----------



## Trek Ace

Is he cool or what?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Thanks for the info Thomas, I will have to wait for the kit to see what I can do.


----------



## Scorpitat

All I can say is "Get the kit into my hot little mitts!" I wanna build it and just stand back in awe of it's beauty!

Any chance we'll get an aztec pattern template for easily spraying the kit, or will we need to visit CultTVMan for one, like the NX-01 kit needed? I still didn't start my NX-01.....I'm waiting for a decent and easy to install light kit, and my aztec templates to come.

All in all Thomas, the 1701A is gonna rock, and beat all others, hands down...congrats, and thanks, for satisfying our Trek kit yearnings we've all have for years now. 

( Now if only I can talk Polar Lights into creating a large scale GUNSTAR kit, from Last Starfighter, I'll be in heaven! ) <smiles>


----------



## nutsnbolts

ThomasModels said:


> Just in case you guys missed it earlier in this thread, where there are spotlight projectors on the physical model there will be clear inserts to place lensed lights or LEDs to point to areas you want to simulate a spotlight effect.
> 
> I've seen it done on the smaller 22" Ertl model. The means to do the same are actually designed into this new kit.[/QUOTE
> 
> Y'sir , I like it. I'm giddy with anticipation . :thumbsup:


----------



## cinc2020

*Lights*

Regarding spot beams on the Enterprise - you do not need lensed lights or LEDS. Polished 1mm diameter fiber optics with an ultra bright LED for a light source produces a very precise circular beam across about 1-5 inches. The effect is impressive and to scale. This saves a lot of room, and reduces the chances of a component failure.


----------



## sbaxter

omnimodel said:


> As for the secondary hull, shuttlebay, and nacelle logos, it may be possible to acheive a similar effect using backlighting.


Although I've never done this on a model, I've experimented with it a little in other things. Based on what I have encountered, there's a chance that the decals you are trying to illuminate using this method will appear unnaturally dark _or_ washed out. Of course, some of those that are black (such as the lettering on the nacelles) will not be adversely affected by looking dark.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Barry Yoner

Given the size of the Refit in 1/350 and with white LEDs which we didn't have until fairly recently, the white/clear LED's could work for the spotlights. It least I'd consider those.

Dang, this is going to be one wicked kit!!!! I can hardly wait!


----------



## justinleighty

EvilWays said:


> Another question is the spotlights...I've managed to trace some of the sources of the spotlights the Ent "projects", such as two lights each from the forward end of the warp nacelles, but I can't find out where the light sources are for the ones lighting up the Starfleet logos on the secondary hull, "Enterprise" just below the shuttlebay external landing deck, the lights on the dorsal neck, and the Ship ID on the outside part of the nacelles.
> 
> You can see where this is going...a mad quest for the perfect lighting setup (if there is such a thing, of course).


Well, actually, on the engines, one spot (the outboard one on each side) points forward at the saucer rim. The inboard spot points down to the secondary hull, so you should be able to aim an LED from there to light up the pennants on the secondary hull (the effect was played with in the movies, but those were definitely designed as the spotlights for the pennants).

If that's so, you ask, how come there are two areas on each side of the dorsal where the saucer rim lights up? I'm glad you asked. There are two spotlights on the top of the back end of the torpedo launcher; one spot points up at the rear section of the dorsal, the other lights up the saucer rim.

The backs of the warp engines are tricky, but not impossible. You may be able to embed an LED in the fin the outboard side to point up and light up the registry. On the inboard side, Kyu Wong Lee (who did an excellent job on a 22" kit) put in spotlights right near the inboard registries pointing at the opposite side.

The fantail would be a little more tough, but you might be able to put LEDs in the rear bottoms of the engines pointing down there.

Someone had a good idea (may have been Kyu) to light up the "Enterprise" at the back of the saucer bottom, just forward of the dorsal: aim lights up there from the RCS thrusters on the deflector housing.

The big lights on the dorsal you could probably make with LEDs pointed up from either the top of the torpedo launcher or the secondary hull.

And I'm not sure if the angle is right to put two spots on either side of the bridge docking port to light up the registry just behind the VIP lounge, but if not, you may be able to fudge by putting one inside the VIP lounge and pointing it downward.


----------



## cinc2020

*?*

I'm not sure if anyone actually reads my posts, so I'll try again. You don't need so many bright LEDs in this kit. One or two ultra bright white LEDs can be used as point-sources for 1mm fiber optics routed as flood lights. The spot beam is sharply defined and to scale. Cramming ultra bright LEDs into the flood light slots seems like unnecessary work and additional circuitry, not to mention that the spot beam will be way, way too bright.

I've seen several Star Trek models that have been lit up, and mostly the effect is too bright (read "over the top"), especially the windows. If one considers that the windows should reflect internal room lighting, some windows should be brighter than others, and some should be off entirely. Also, the older LEDs look lame when used as navigation lights (the "older" green LEDs look washed out compared to, say, the bright navigation lights on real aircraft and ships). Same goes for anticollision lights (have you seen these on aircraft? They're very bright, like flashbulbs going off. These require ultrabright LEDs, though I'm not sure how I will use them for the 1/350 kit, since the light domes have to be scale also).

Add a high-gloss paint job, and the finished models often look like expensive toys, rather than scale reproductions.

Anyway, that's my opinion.


----------



## capt Locknar

Don't feel bad, alot of my posts are ignored too lol


----------



## StarshipClass

^^Did somebody just post something????


----------



## woozle

hmm? It wasn't Thomas, so I didn't pay attention.


----------



## Richard Compton

I was always thought the spotlights were one fault in the model. They should have at least put little fake lamp housings to suggest the light from some of the "mysterious source" lighted areas were coming from them. Such that if the model was built with lights in these areas, they could approximate the effect they got with the dental mirror rig.

On the other hand....has anyone ever come up with a scale mirror rig that would do what the real thing did?


----------



## MGagen

I think cinc2020's fiber optic spot idea sounds pretty smart. I may try that with my big E. Until then, though, I'll just crawl back under this rock I'm hiding under as I quake with fear at the very thought of building and lighting this monster!

Mark


----------



## StarshipClass

I'm doing my interpretation of what I think a _Phase II_ version ship would look like. I'm staying away from all that panel detailing. :devil:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I'm doing my interpretation of what I think a _Phase II_ version ship would look like. I'm staying away from all that panel detailing. :devil:


It might be fun doing all that panel detailing. Everyone needs a nervous break down every now and again. :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> It might be fun doing all that panel detailing. Everyone needs a nervous break down every now and again. :lol:


The first modeler to concoct his own decals for the panels with a serial number for every panel wins the prize! :devil:


----------



## Dr. Brad

cinc2020 said:


> Add a high-gloss paint job, and the finished models often look like expensive toys, rather than scale reproductions.
> 
> Anyway, that's my opinion.


Yeah, somehow a high gloss paint job, however well-executed, doesn't look right on a starship model (or a whole lot of other subjects, for that matter).

Brad.

See, I am paying attention.


----------



## omnimodel

*Gloss and lights*

It's ironic that a model that is too glossy is widely view as unrealistic, as the original panit job for the refit big E was so glossy ILM couldn't fully light it... consequently, it was repainted for TWOK.

While we're on the subject of the spotlights, a little bit of trivia from the TMP DVD commentary. The whole reason the spotlights were put in was to satisfy the logic of "why can we clearly see this ship when it is pitch black in space"? The production design team was going for a look similar to an ocean liner at sea... hence all the registry spotlights. 

I have to admit, after hearing that, it made a lot more sense. This may also explain why subsequent starships had so many more windows that the big E


----------



## Nighthawk

Hey Guys, look! Another newbie to the forum! (Gasp) Another newbie modeler in general, too!

Anyway, I just completed work on my Polar Lights 1/1000 Enterprise NCC-1701 and started work on my 1/350 NX-01 kit just this week. Firstly, I want to give a big thank you to Thomas for all of his work on our behalf, particularly with the Big E we're all so anxiously awaiting.

But I have a qualm with the kit, albeit a minor one.

Am I insane, or is there RAISED window detail on the ship? In several pictures of the engineering hull, I could have sworn I saw little bumps that looked just like the windows on the Constitution Refit. I can't be certain... I should probably go look over the pics again.


----------



## Griffworks

Dude, I realize it's one [email protected]$$ed thread, but you gotta read at least the first couple pages.... 

The "raised windows" are just "place-holders" of a sort to show where the windows are going to be. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Nighthawk

You are correct on the first point... but many thanks for saving me the trouble of having to go back and slog through the initial posts. Phew!

Now all of my fears about this kit have been laid to rest, and I can go back to gleefully--or biting-my-nails-with-anxiety-and-anticipation--waiting for this kit to hit shelves. I almost feel sorry for hobby shops when this one drops... we're going to fall upon them like feral wolves to fresh meat.


----------



## ThomasModels

In the images of the mockup for the model kit which is the original that the molds are being made from, the window insert parts protrude out from the outer wall of the exterior parts. This is because the final wall thickness of the kit parts has not been finalized. The window parts in the pictures are essentually placeholders. When the molds are completed for the exterior hull parts, the wall thickness will be determined. At that point the depth of the clear part protrusions will be cut in to mount flush with the outer wall in the finished kit.

Does that help?

Also, I have received word that the first test shot has been shipped from china. I should receive it this week.


----------



## Nighthawk

To the first part, yes it helps greatly. Many thanks ^_^.

To the second part: BOOYAH!


----------



## Barry Yoner

Post pics of it later so we can all drool!! :lol:


----------



## cobywan

Now everybody remember to drink lots of fluids to prevent dehydration.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Thomas,

Take at least 100 pictures, so we can have new update photos until release
date. :thumbsup: 

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## Nighthawk

And so we can salivate that much longer... it'll kill more time till the release.


----------



## capt Locknar

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

My wife will be glad to hear that, I've been driving her bonkers in anticipation for this cursed kit. Attic is almost done so I will have the space to store the 15-20 cases of this sucker.


----------



## EvilWays

Think we can get this to fire "Spitball Torpedoes" or "Eraser Torpedoes" by perhaps using CO2 cartridges to launch them?  :lol:


----------



## Nighthawk

DUDE! Don't SAY things like that! Someone might read it and think to himself, "hmm... that could be done..." and then a year later there's a kit addon for a fully functional (minus the antimatter warheads) torpedo bay.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Why not antimatter warheads. That sounds like fun. :devil:


----------



## starmanmm

Hummm... arm that bad boy and literally blow away the competition!! :devil:


----------



## Edge

cobywan said:


> Now everybody remember to drink lots of fluids to prevent dehydration.


Not to mention take deep breathes, hyperventilation sucks!

<Barry White>Ahhhhh Yeahhhhh</Barry White>

Edge


----------



## SeoulWind

I bet some kind of airsoft solution could be cobbled together for the torpedo launchers, either electric or gas powered...

Mark Snyder
Seoul, Korea


----------



## Nighthawk

Yeah, but if people knew your Refit model was packing heat, you wouldn't be able to display it publically; judges would fear for their lives and glasses.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

*Boo Ya!!*

Hey, wanna hear something funny?! I just told "somebody" (she told me I can't use her name) that this thread hit 111 pages. After she spit the milk out of her nose from eating Fruit Loops & cursed me for not giving a "drink-spit warning", she said _"Just for a stupid model kit?!"_

Yea, I know. She's been properly admonished. :devil:


----------



## Nighthawk

I would certainly hope so... give her a stern talking-to about the fact that no kit of this type has come out before that was easily accessible to the mass market. That'll teach her...


----------



## Jan Q Bea

Time for a bit of a hijack....
kinda following up on the discussions of the nX-01. 

When I was a kid, a friend of mine had an original release of the Enterprise from AMT- with the lights and all. Slapped it together, no paint, sloppy decals- it looked like crap. I was so jealous.

I have always wanted a lit up 1701 ever since. Even bought the fiber optic D, but it wasn't the same.

A couple of years ago, when Enterprise was in the first season, I got a bit of an urge to get into some spaceship modeling again, so I thought I'd look around on the web for a kit of the NX-01. And I found Starship Modeler and this site, and chased down some of the models. At the time, nothing was available; although Thomas soon put out the Ennex. I ordered two; I thought it was cool enought and rare enough to try and do a couple of different things with it (and to have a spare in case I screwed one up) (bit of a side note. I waited about ten months for those babies. Good models are worth waiting for)

So here we are three years later or so. I've been amazed at finding such an active community of people modeling imaginary spaceships (not to mentioning arguing over the correct details of imaginary spaceships). But not only do I have the 1400 scale Thomas ennex, but I have several 1:2500 versions, the Bandai release, the PL 1:350, and now there will be a 1:1000 version.

It's very amusing that going from a subject that had no kits, to now having so many. 

Unfortunately, in the intervening time, I've also discovered all the fine garage kits offered. To the detriment of my checking account.

However, I still don't have my lit up 1701. I have several great candidates waiting, including some vintage AMT kits, the 1:1000 PL kits, the cut away version... and now the NX and the refit. 

alright, end of hijack. back to your previously scheduled obsessive rambling.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Jan Q Bea said:


> I've also discovered all the fine garage kits offered. To the detriment of my checking account.


Welcome to our world!  Nice to have you aboard!



Jan Q Bea said:


> back to your previously scheduled obsessive rambling.


Thankyouverymuch! Trust me, you woln't find a more wreched hive of scum & villiany. You must be cautious.

Hmmm? Oh, hehehe, sorry. No, waitaminute.... some of that may be right!
:tongue: :roll:


----------



## EvilWays

Nighthawk said:


> Yeah, but if people knew your Refit model was packing heat, you wouldn't be able to display it publically; judges would fear for their lives and glasses.


I'll hafta remember this one if PL ever does a "Shark with frickin' laser beams for eyes" model.  

Now think of all the "re-enactment" competitions you would win if you had a torpedo firing capable 1:350 Ent...just add a 1:350 Reliant :devil: (of course, that would require a model show to have a "re-enactment" competition). With a 1:350 TOS Ent, you could even accompany that with the ol' battle theme :thumbsup:


----------



## Ziz

Well, dragging this thread back on track...

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/

Pics 92, 93, 94


----------



## Darth Bill

Holy CRAP that's BIG! Thanks for the link, Ziz.

So why didn't they do this in 1/1000 scale first?


----------



## jgoldsack

Darth Bill said:


> Holy CRAP that's BIG! Thanks for the link, Ziz.
> 
> So why didn't they do this in 1/1000 scale first?



Because we already have enough "small" scale Refit E? Dunno for sure, but a 1/350 Refit will sell like hotcakes!

Of course, a 1/1000 will too....


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

*question...*

Looking at pic 94, can anyone tell me what the cone-shaped objects are on either side of the conference lounge? Were they in the origonal drawings?

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/proof94.jpg


----------



## Nighthawk

Could be decorative trees or something... either that or rather sophisticated but oddly-shaped sensors or some sort of diagnostic equipment. My money's on the trees. Then again... I don't have any money.


----------



## KUROK

They're trees in the arboretum. Man I need to take a couple months off of work and build a lighted version of this kit! You guys think I should quit and stay home with the kid???

Edit: Nevermind. Wrong picture. That pic is the lounge at the back of the B deck I think. Don't know what the cones are...


----------



## Nova Designs

They are trees.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

The trees were not shown in the movie, but I have seen them in pre-production paintings, and blueprints.


----------



## Nova Designs

They are shown in Shane Johnson's _Mr. Scott's Guide to the Enterprise,_ which while not 100% canon is a Paramount sanctioned source of information. That book was used to fill in some gaps in information as to some of the interior and exterior details.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I checked the DVD STMP, and on the right side of the screen, you can see a couple of branches when Spock's shuttle docks. So it was in the movie. 

So when painting the lounge, I guess we have look to the art work by Andy Probert.
Unless the instructions have some paint details.


----------



## woozle

http://members.tripod.com/~DesignR/TrekTMP1.html

EDIT: 

here's a gama-ramped-up screencap from TMP:
http://home.comcast.net/~thewoozle/enterprise/viplounge01.jpg

And from I wish-I-Knew-Where, the set floorplan for the non-used VIP lounge:
http://home.comcast.net/~thewoozle2/startrek/AssemblyManualpg29.jpg


----------



## Nighthawk

Thanks for posting that, Woozle. Cool stuff.


----------



## TheYoshinator!

That's my STAR FLEET Assemly Manual 4 scan there. It's from that book that was put out in the 80's on how to accurately build an AMT ERTL (even though that's impossible... god I hate that model). That was the only production plan in it. There was some other artwork, but nothing so significant as that.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Here is a painting by Andrew Probert of the Officer's Lounge.


----------



## Edge

Hey Thomas, did the you-know-what show up yet?

"Is it safe?"

Edge


----------



## grantf

to help the big boat continue to grow (bad horror movie theme: bumm...... bumm, bumm......... bumm), how's about a look at those test shots eh?
P.S. really trying to keep things positve on the board, well I tried (still trying eh?)


----------



## ThomasModels

When they show up and if it is ok with TPTB, I will post images.


----------



## heiki

ThomasModels said:


> When they show up and if it is ok with TPTB, I will post images.


So who would be the powers that be?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

The slow boat from China has sunk. :devil:


----------



## John P

heiki said:


> So who would be the powers that be?


 Who do ya think? The people who employ him, and with whom he's signed a non-dosclosure agreement.


----------



## Ziz

John P said:


> Who do ya think? The people who employ him, *and with whom he's signed a non-disclosure agreement.*


Yeah, because if word ever got out that a model company was producing model kits, it'd mean the downfall of Western Civilization and the systematic destruction of all life as we know it in this and all nearest parallel space-time continuums.


----------



## kahless72

I have another request for a possible model. Why not make a 1/350 scale of the U.S.S. Prometheus (NX-59650).


----------



## tripdeer

I am curious, how big would a 1/350 Voyager be?

Dan


----------



## Trek Ace

38+ inches long


----------



## Nighthawk

Basically any 1/350 kit of a starship class that we know to be longer than the Refit Enterprise would be a beast of a monstrosity (but really really pretty), and there probably isn't anyone who frequents this forum and others like it that could handle a 1/350 fleet. With that in mind, I say for a line of TNG kits (like Voyager, Prometheus, Akira, Sovereign... etc.) they upgrade to 1/400 or even 1/450. This way we still get big big big boats, but nothing so monstrous as if it were in 1/350. I hope they come out with a Galaxy model, maybe in 1/1000 scale. All the Enterprises (even the NX-01) in 1/1000 would be nice... so on and so forth like that.


----------



## EvilWays

Ok, just a sanity check here:

Am I calculating correctly that a standard Excelsior class (467m) 1:350 model would be ~52.5 inches and a refit Excelsior class (469m) 1:350 would be ~52.75 inches?

I'm using the size (in meters) listed on Ex Astris Scientia, dividing that by 350, then multiplying the result by 39.37 to convert meters to inches.


----------



## justinleighty

That sounds about right. Once upon a time, Dave Metzner said an Excelsior may be doable in 1/350, but said a 50+ inch kit would be pushing the envelope (or something very similar to that).


----------



## heiki

John P said:


> Who do ya think? The people who employ him, and with whom he's signed a non-dosclosure agreement.


Just to help you understand that you may not have understood, WRTPTB? 

A clue; when a company changes hands, the legal agreements may need to be resigned or possibly they become null.


----------



## starmanmm

I still would like to see an accurate Galileo 7!


----------



## sbaxter

Ziz said:


> Yeah, because if word ever got out that a model company was producing model kits, it'd mean the downfall of Western Civilization and the systematic destruction of all life as we know it in this and all nearest parallel space-time continuums.


I'd be against that. "Blow up the earth? That's my home!"

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## capt Locknar

Nighthawk said:


> Basically any 1/350 kit of a starship class that we know to be longer than the Refit Enterprise would be a beast of a monstrosity (but really really pretty), and there probably isn't anyone who frequents this forum and others like it that could handle a 1/350 fleet. With that in mind, I say for a line of TNG kits (like Voyager, Prometheus, Akira, Sovereign... etc.) they upgrade to 1/400 or even 1/450. This way we still get big big big boats, but nothing so monstrous as if it were in 1/350. I hope they come out with a Galaxy model, maybe in 1/1000 scale. All the Enterprises (even the NX-01) in 1/1000 would be nice... so on and so forth like that.


a 400 scale conversion wouldn't make that much of a difference to justify it (for example an excelsior in 350 would be just over 52 inches, and in 400 scale would be just over 45 inches, not enough to make a big difference, especially since the TNG era stuff is larger) Don't get me wrong I would be all for a 350 scale excelsior or others and it really is possible for such large kits, its just the intitial cost for the tooling and then the cost of the kit once done too. They can't seriously tell me that its too big of a kit to make (even though I know it won't happen) when there are plenty of PLASTIC items (not neccesarrily styrene but plastic none the less) that are quite large and injection molded. Plastic Tubs, Plastic Barrels, Plastic Garbage Cans, Plastic Water Catchers that go under the Potted Plants, of which Some are made from styrene and injected molded as I used to work for a Tool and Die company that made injected styrene water catchers with a diameter of 35 inches. And the cost it cost that company for the tool and die company to make each part was only 3.00 (not including die cutting and so forth thats a seperate issue). So yes 350 Scale kits are feasible and possible, its just wether they choose to invest the money into it.


----------



## Trek Ace

Considering that there is probably more raw styrene plastic in the C57-D kit than would be in a 1/350 _Excelsior/Enterprise B_ kit, it think it would be quite feasible. Just because the final length is over 52" when built does not mean that the kit box would need to necessarily be any larger than for the _Forbidden Planet_ kit.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

1/350 ships would be nice,but who lives in a warehouse. Or at least who would be willing to kick the wife and kids out to make room. Let us stick with 1/000. 

At least after TOS 1/350 1701.


----------



## EvilWays

justinleighty said:


> That sounds about right. Once upon a time, Dave Metzner said an Excelsior may be doable in 1/350, but said a 50+ inch kit would be pushing the envelope (or something very similar to that).


I suppose thicker stock would need to be used for strength integrity reasons...

An Oberth class ship at 1:350 would still be decent in size (~16.875 inches based on an approximate length of 150 meters).

And I'd make room for a 1:350 Excelsior/Excelsior refit since I'm not married nor have kids...


----------



## John P

Ziz said:


> Yeah, because if word ever got out that a model company was producing model kits, it'd mean the downfall of Western Civilization and the systematic destruction of all life as we know it in this and all nearest parallel space-time continuums.


 Ya know, sarcasm IS fun, but if the guy signs an NDA and breaks it, it's his ass that's outta work, not yours.


----------



## Trek Ace

Lloyd Collins said:


> 1/350 ships would be nice,but who lives in a warehouse. Or at least who would be willing to kick the wife and kids out to make room. Let us stick with 1/000.
> 
> At least after TOS 1/350 1701.


 1/350 scale starships would look real nice hanging from the ceiling. 


As for the 1/000 scale, it's either way too big or way too small. I can't decide!


----------



## Ziz

John P said:


> Ya know, sarcasm IS fun, but if the guy signs an NDA and breaks it, it's his ass that's outta work, not yours.


I'm not talking about someone deciding to break the NDA, I'm talking about someone else's decision to HAVE the NDA in the first place.

We're not talking military secrets and tactics, here.


----------



## John P

Ah.

No, but product development policy is what it is. Nobody wants the competition to know what you're doing before the official announcement.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I Want My Refit!


----------



## Ziz

John P said:


> Ah.
> 
> No, but product development policy is what it is. Nobody wants the competition to know what you're doing before the official announcement.


But if you're the only one with the license to produce said product, what are you afraid of?


----------



## phicks

John P said:


> Ah.
> 
> No, but product development policy is what it is. Nobody wants the competition to know what you're doing before the official announcement.


Yes, because if a competitor knew more than a year in advance that PL was going to put out a refit Enterprise, they could buy the licensing rights in another part of the world, and get their version of the kit out sooner.

I'm sure glad that didn't happen!


----------



## John P

What are ya buggin me about it for? All I know is there IS an NDA, not why. Aside from that it's probably simple courtesy to ask permission from one's employer to post pictures of their products.


----------



## ThomasModels

Test shots are in The States. More info will follow.


----------



## woozle

:thumbsup: woowoowoooooo hoo! 

applause!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

*Whoo Hoo!!!*​:hat:​:roll: Gimmie gimmie gimmie! :roll:​


----------



## woozle

Thomas, I have a question about Pic 95

where DID you get that seriously cool shirt? Will it be included in the model?:jest:


----------



## ThomasModels

I always wear that shirt when I interact with a 34" long refit model. I understand my torso is famed in japan publications now!

I'll see what other obnoxious clothing I can dig out for the test shot pics. :devil:


----------



## scifibear2

Fascinating!!!!!!!!!

I can't stop drooling! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

So Thomas is going to model for us in clothes that we should wear while we show our refit to others. That is so cool. The Official Refit Line of Clothes, when is the show! :lol:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Lloyd Collins said:


> So Thomas is going to model for us in clothes that we should wear while we show our refit to others. That is so cool. The Official Refit Line of Clothes, when is the show! :lol:


You know, CafePress.com can make up some pretty nice stuff... :hat:


----------



## John P

Actually, I think the shirt is a bit distracting. You should wear solid light green so I can more easily cut the image of the ship out in Photopaint and make it my desktop wallpaper.


----------



## CvrleII

:hat: 

Yahoooo! (no copyright infringment intended  )

It's getting closer and closer  

Cheers,
tvrtko


----------



## Gary Young

YES! YES! YES! please tell us they are A-OK so the kit WILL see a release by December!!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## woozle

I don't think it could be in stores before christmas, at this point.. takes to long.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I was is Hobby Lobby today and I saw the refit model.
Oh wait a minute, that was a dream I had last night, never mind. :jest:


----------



## EvilWays

Lloyd Collins said:


> I was is Hobby Lobby today and I saw the refit model.
> Oh wait a minute, that was a dream I had last night, never mind. :jest:


Is that the one where the refit gets its own aisle? :devil:


----------



## Nighthawk

Screw the aisle, devote an entire store to JUST selling that kit. And put it in Chicago... where I can get to it easily. X-D


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Nighthawk said:


> Screw the aisle, devote an entire store to JUST selling that kit. And put it in Chicago... where I can get to it easily. X-D


I will go for that. Since I think that going to Chicago is a LITTLE OUT OF MY WAY, you can buy one and send it to me. Since you are such a generous person you can buy us all one. :jest:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

From the cover of Starlog 25 August 1979 Mike Minor. :thumbsup:


----------



## EvilWays

Lloyd Collins said:


> I will go for that. Since I think that going to Chicago is a LITTLE OUT OF MY WAY, you can buy one and send it to me. Since you are such a generous person you can buy us all one. :jest:


Yeah, that'd be a 5 hour drive for me to just get there, then another 5 to get back home...

Now if there were a limited number with a certain engineer's signature on them, then you best be I'd be taking my wagon (oh wait, my grandmother doesn't have wheels! Silly me) :jest:


----------



## Trek Ace

That cover shot is one of the versions of the refit I plan on doing when the kit is released. I really liked the red piping running over the ship.


----------



## kahless72

I need more money, With World of WarCraft coming out next month and the E-Refit at the end of the year..............I guess I will have to get some over time in.


----------



## flyingfrets

*"We're going to need a bigger boat..."*

Didn't this boat *sink? :devil: *


----------



## John P

flyingfrets said:


> *"We're going to need a bigger boat..."*
> 
> Didn't this boat *sink? :devil: *


 And RC2 is the great white shark.


----------



## Rogue1

> And RC2 is the great white shark.


 not quite the 'glass is half full' kind of guy,huh?.......


----------



## Lloyd Collins

We're going to need a bigger boat refers to the ship bringing the kits from china.
Or is it the many rooms we have to build to house the models.
Or is is that we need it to keep the RC2 Great White from sinking it.
Or is it... I 'm confused. :freak:


----------



## John P

Rogue1 said:


> not quite the 'glass is half full' kind of guy,huh?.......


 Fool me once....

or

Once burned....


----------



## Nighthawk

If Polar Lights/RC2 doesn't release this kit, I'm sure they realize that angry hobbyists all over the world will form angry mobs with torches and pitchforks, hop into pickup trucks, take over airplanes and trains, converge on RC2 headquarters and have a nice chat with the board of directors...

There's no justice like angry mob justice


----------



## EvilWays

Nighthawk said:


> If Polar Lights/RC2 doesn't release this kit, I'm sure they realize that angry hobbyists all over the world will form angry mobs with torches and pitchforks, hop into pickup trucks, take over airplanes and trains, converge on RC2 headquarters and have a nice chat with the board of directors...
> 
> There's no justice like angry mob justice


Southern Justice...you forgot the lynching of an RC2 exec or two :devil:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Nighthawk said:


> If Polar Lights/RC2 doesn't release this kit, I'm sure they realize that angry hobbyists all over the world will form angry mobs with torches and pitchforks, hop into pickup trucks, take over airplanes and trains, converge on RC2 headquarters and have a nice chat with the board of directors...
> 
> There's no justice like angry mob justice


Yea right the Homeland Security bunch would label us terrorist and deport us to a Middle East country. Or to NJ. :lol:


----------



## woozle

Can anybody actually think of a justification at this point, for NOT releasing the kit? it would lost a lot of money, meaning that it would have to be a legal reason... or the complete distruction of the Chinese manufacturing sector.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

woozle said:


> Can anybody actually think of a justification at this point, for NOT releasing the kit? it would lost a lot of money, meaning that it would have to be a legal reason... or the complete distruction of the Chinese manufacturing sector.


(Yoda Voice) Control,control, you must learn control. (Yoda Voice Over)

The Refit is coming, that is for sure. I think we should not worry about China.
I am more concerned about having to go to Chicago if Nighthawk does not buy me one and send it to me. :jest:


----------



## Rogue1

> Originally Posted by Nighthawk
> If Polar Lights/RC2 doesn't release this kit, I'm sure they realize that angry hobbyists all over the world will form angry mobs with torches and pitchforks, hop into pickup trucks, take over airplanes and trains, converge on RC2 headquarters and have a nice chat with the board of directors...
> 
> There's no justice like angry mob justice





> Southern Justice...you forgot the lynching of an RC2 exec or two


 This is .............heh! 
Why do you think they won't release the refit? Who in authority has said or even hinted at this? The last I heard was the test shots were in the USA. That doesn't sound like they are planning on cancelling it. 
Why all the continued hostility towards RC2? They're repopping the old SW kits, making plans for new ones, we have new Trek kits coming in a couple months...... What is wrong with you people? You're truly sounding nuts. You're going to either give yourselves ulcers, or drive yourselves insane with these delusions you keep creating. Why not just wait to see what comes out and when, and stop acting like 10 year olds (unless of coarse you are 10, then try acting 11).
Maybe drop pieces 13,14 & the glue and go bowling or interact with real human beings and let the Romulans rest for a week or two. Even if they didn't come out with anything, they're just kits. There's a real world out there. Plenty of real people that can be 'out to get you' if you just give them a chance.

Now go try your Halloween costume on again, blow your nose, and tie your shoe. :freak:


----------



## John P

So far, everybody involved says don't worry, the refit and the Scorpion are definitely being released, and then there are two more kits for 2005/6 that will definitely be released. After that, it's anybody's guess.


----------



## flyingfrets

Lloyd Collins said:


> Yea right the Homeland Security bunch would label us terrorist and deport us to a Middle East country. Or to NJ. :lol:


*HEY NOW!*...What's wrong with New Jersey??!!?? 

(Yoda voice) "My home this is..." (end Yoda voice)

Better not let John P hear you sayin' things about NJ...I think he just cleaned his guns! :lol:


----------



## John P

Just replaced the recoil spring in my .45.....


----------



## StarshipClass

flyingfrets said:


> *HEY NOW!*...What's wrong with New Jersey??!!??
> 
> (Yoda voice) "My home this is..." (end Yoda voice)
> 
> Better not let John P hear you sayin' things about NJ...I think he just cleaned his guns! :lol:


Hey, FF, Alabama is heaven with the prettiest angels on earth. Lloyd's just speaking of every other place in relation to it.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I am just at a lost for words. 

And you believed that! :lol: 

What is it about NJ that TV and movies always say bad things about it?
I know NJ can not be a bad place. John put the gun down, you might give NJ a bad name again. :devil:

Lloyd :freak:


----------



## MangoMan

JohnP said:


> And RC2 is the great white shark.





John P said:


> Fool me once....
> 
> or
> 
> Once burned....


C'mon John, keep up with your own themes! It should have been "Once Bitten'!


----------



## MangoMan

Lloyd Collins said:


> John put the gun down, you might give NJ a bad name again. :devil:
> 
> Lloyd :freak:


Don't worry, he just woke up this mornin', with a blue moon in his eyes... :devil:


----------



## John P

MangoMan said:


> C'mon John, keep up with your own themes! It should have been "Once Bitten'!


 _*THAT*_ is the equation!



> Don't worry, he just woke up this mornin', with a blue moon in his eyes...


 Yeah, and the highway's jammed with broken heroes on a last chance power drive.


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> _*THAT*_ is the equation!


 :roll:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I"m Dreaming Of Refit Christmas.


----------



## woozle

Lloyd Collins said:


> I"m Dreaming Of Refit Christmas.


My wife refuses to allow me to aztec the tree...


----------



## Edge

Lloyd Collins said:


> What is it about NJ that TV and movies always say bad things about it?
> I know NJ can not be a bad place. John put the gun down, you might give NJ a bad name again. :devil:
> 
> Lloyd


Leela: Who would've thought that hell really exists? And that it would be in New Jersey! 

Fry: Actually...

Futurama - Episode: "Hell is Other Robots"



Edge


----------



## EvilWays

woozle said:


> My wife refuses to allow me to aztec the tree...


But she's letting you decal it?


----------



## idman

how much longer for the test shots ?


----------



## Trek Ace

We need to at least let him open the dang box first!


----------



## StarshipClass

idman said:


> how much longer for the test shots ?


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=93873


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Somebody *OPEN IT* . I want to build it, I have not messed up anything
in a while, I need the practice. :lol: 

Woozle gets to aztackit since he can do christmas trees. :devil:


----------



## capt Locknar

Well I think now with the Test Shots thread this one is at an end lololololololol


----------



## kahless72

Hello all, I saw the picture of the box, Well Thomas, are you going to open it and let us see. 

On another note, I made mention of going to be a daddy, well the mrs. had a miscarriage. I guess I will have to try again.


----------



## Nighthawk

Most unfortunate. I hope she's doing well, Kahless.


----------



## Trek Ace

Kahless,

You need to look in the "Refit Test Show Preview" thread on the next board.


----------



## John P

kahless72 said:


> Hello all, I saw the picture of the box, Well Thomas, are you going to open it and let us see.


 Go to the science fiction & star trek bboard, there's plenty of pics of the kit there.



> On another note, I made mention of going to be a daddy, well the mrs. had a miscarriage. I guess I will have to try again.


 Don't let it get you down, and don't let it stop ya from trying. I know lots of people who've had miscarriages and eventually had perfect babies. My wife is technically her parents' first born, but their fifth conceived. Good friends of mine tried for years, and finally had healthy twins.


----------



## capt Locknar

kahless72 said:


> Hello all, I saw the picture of the box, Well Thomas, are you going to open it and let us see.
> 
> On another note, I made mention of going to be a daddy, well the mrs. had a miscarriage. I guess I will have to try again.


I hear ya. Me and the Mrs have been trying for the past two years with each ending up in miscarriage. When the time is right it will happen. And just remember, each time a women gets pregnant the body sees that as an intruder or parasite and tries to get rid of it so in actuallity, most pregnancies do end in miscarriages, its just that they happen so soon that the women never knows she's even pregnant. Not only that, its fun as hell to practice making the babies lolol


----------



## BATBOB

Sorry for the loss. My wife and I tried for almost 2 years before my son was born. Take the pressure off. That will help...Take care


----------



## grantf

good bye boat.


----------



## kahless72

Thanks all, 
Hey grantf, why good bye boat?


----------



## woozle

Cause we're gonna NEED A BIGGER BOAT heh heh.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

The bigger boat is here, all the way from China. Now everyone watch your step as you walk over to the refit test. Thank you for sailing with us. Have a nice day.


----------



## starmanmm

I didn't know that Giligan was at the helm of this baby!!!  

Enjoyed being on this boat trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## grantf

kahless72 said:


> Thanks all,
> Hey grantf, why good bye boat?


I was refering to the thread. Looks like a bigger boat on another one


----------



## ThomasModels

In case some have missed it:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=95128


----------



## kahless72

Hey thanks Thomas,


----------



## Mike Warshaw

I'm sorry -- which kit is this again?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Mike Warshaw said:


> I'm sorry -- which kit is this again?


I thought this was a thread on boats, silly me. :tongue:


----------



## Mike Warshaw

Actually, I was trying to be not sarcastic, but silly -- sorry, hard to get that across in email.


----------



## Sword of Whedon

Thomas, after looking at the test shot pics, all I can say is tears of joy

Positively gorgeous. I can only afford one right now, but if I can, I'll buy at least 2

More pictures please! I'm already figuring out how I'm going to light it, I can't tell you enough for we who suck with the dremel how much we appreciate the pre-drilled windows


----------



## BatToys

Thomas,
After I interviewed RC2 Brand manager Mary J. Stevens, I suggested they keep you as the sole sculpter of the Star Trek and other movie spaceships. I explained that when the refit sells well, it's not because its Star Trek but because everyone knows you got it accurate. I told them its like a designer kit.
I really hope you sculpt Serenity from the Firefly movie!


----------



## Bay7

My local online UK based model shop is saying the refit has been delayed until March 05!!!


I think I might have to order US and get stung by UK customs.

The good news is that it's being listed at £30 instead of £60. It's funny that the 1701 from PL costs half that in the UK!

Mike


----------



## woozle

Don't forget that Polar Lights planned shipping date of February could easily work out to getting on store shelves in March.


----------



## BatToys

Thomas, 
Amazing Figure Modeler will be doing an in depth article on the refit. Is it an interview with you? A good article will impress RC2 execs.


----------



## Trek Ace

The Monsters In Motion site states that the refit kit will be in stock on Friday 28 January, 2005.


----------



## John P

The LAST thing you can trust from MiM is a release date!


----------



## kahless72

So, is there any new news about the refit?


----------



## John P

Yes.


----------



## Mike Warshaw

It's not news any more, John, now that you've let the cat out of the bag.

You know what might really impress RC2 execs? A good article in Institutional Investor.


----------



## Trek Ace

John P said:


> The LAST thing you can trust from MiM is a release date!


 Don't shoot the messenger! :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Trek Ace said:


> Don't shoot the messenger! :lol:


Come on now,I am dying to use my phaser.


----------



## John P

Mike Warshaw said:


> It's not news any more, John, now that you've let the cat out of the bag.
> 
> You know what might really impress RC2 execs? A good article in Institutional Investor.


 Mention how thousands of Trek modelers with flaming torches would assault their offices if they don't put out a 1/350 TOS E .


----------



## LGFugate

Count me out, I'm not good with torches, or executives....

Larry


----------



## woozle

I would think that they get credit for one lynching, for releasing the refit...


----------



## grantf

only because I care about this model and polar lights a quote from another deleated thread. 
"message deleated by thom. s
message deleated by cult. t
message deleated by grant f
message deleated by George W.
message deleated by GOD!
really enjoying that sweet soda pop right now, yummy!"


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Try some spiked eggnog, you will feel good about being deleated!


----------



## Edward Baxter

*Release Date ???????????*

Thomas,
Do you have any Idea of a release date for the Refit NCC 1701? I know all of us can't stand the wait much more! I and many more than myself have alreay pre-fabed the lighting system for the fafulous model. Please let us know asap whem you know when whey They will be ready to ship. Do you have any pre-order order forms avaialbly? We would apprecialte it so very much! You should be very proud of your selve. This is probably the most anticipated model I've ever seen in all my years. You should be very proud! If you could give me any idea when it's going to be available I would appreciate it more that you could ever know!!

Thank You So Much!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 


Edward Baxter 
3 Willard Lane
Burgettown, Pa. 15051 (Home)
1-724-947-2465 
1-142-596-9887 (mobile)

My compliments on once again on a fabulous job! You should be very proud on another Job Well Done! I wish you took On Apprentices!


----------



## cobywan

It leaves China on the 29th of December. He posted that in the other thread.


----------



## grantf

Edward Baxter said:


> Thomas,
> Do you have any Idea of a release date for the Refit NCC 1701? I know all of us can't stand the wait much more! I and many more than myself have alreay pre-fabed the lighting system for the fafulous model. Please let us know asap whem you know when whey They will be ready to ship. Do you have any pre-order order forms avaialbly? We would apprecialte it so very much! You should be very proud of your selve. This is probably the most anticipated model I've ever seen in all my years. You should be very proud! If you could give me any idea when it's going to be available I would appreciate it more that you could ever know!!
> 
> Thank You So Much!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Edward Baxter
> 3 Willard Lane
> Burgettown, Pa. 15051 (Home)
> 1-724-947-2465
> 1-142-596-9887 (mobile)
> 
> My compliments on once again on a fabulous job! You should be very proud on another Job Well Done! I wish you took On Apprentices!


You hve pre-fabed the lighting!? and others!!? please can you give me any details :specs how to anything on lighting it even how to diffuse a light sourse or distribute?????
maybe a new thread on this subject is in order.


----------



## chiangkaishecky

Edward Baxter said:


> Lots of sensitive info deleted


Edward ... you may want to reconsider posting so much personal info on a public board.


----------



## John P

chiangkaishecky said:


> Edward ... you may want to reconsider posting so much personal info on a public board.


 To late, the assault squad is already on its way.


----------



## Otto69

*Lol!*

I thought that read "assault SQUID". What a cool idea


----------



## heiki

Otto69 said:


> I thought that read "assault SQUID". What a cool idea


Better than the Squid of dispair!


----------



## Sword of Whedon

They just updated the PL page a few weeks ago and are now officially saying January on the release.

Edward, for the electronically challenged among us please more details


----------

